# May 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st May 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Sasha1973 , ICSI , 2nd May , 
shmushma , ICSI , 4th May , 
Purplerabbit , ICSI , 5th May , 
SaniNK , ICSI , 6th May , 
Bluestone , AI , 6th May , 
VickyT , IUI , 6th May , 
Honkiepink , FET , 6th May , 
Oak_butterfly , ICSI, 6th May , 
Mary_lou , ICSI , 7th May , 
Kieke , ICSI , 8th May , 
Caroline1759 , IVF , 8th May , 
Laila2009 , IVF , 9th May , 
Bahhumbug, ICSI, 10th May , 
Kathyandadrian , FET , 11th May , 
NyePye , , 11th May , 
B1667 , ICSI, 12th May , 
Ikeamonkey , IVF , 14th May , 
emma_pp , IVF , 21st May , 
Cortneywils , AI , 22nd May , 
sydaloka , , 28th May , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi, I guess someone has to be first   Sharry could you please add me to the list? This is our first ever ICSI and we had our ET today, 2 cute little day 3 embryos onboard!! OTD 7th May. 

here's hoping for lots of 2ww friends and as many BFPs    xx m


----------



## SaniNK

Hi  Sharry could you please add me as well, we had our third ICSI, ET was on 24.04 and OTD 06.05. I hope the next 10 days will not drag too much .


----------



## Sasha1973

Yay been waiting for this thread! We had ICSI and ET was 18th April and OTD is 2nd May 

Sharry please can you add me to the front page.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi sharry can you please add me too. This is our first cycle of IVF. EC expected approx 2/5/15 with an aim to ET on 07/5/15. Currently on our injections gonal F and cetrotide. The joys lol.

Hello ladies also on here. Here's hoping this is our month yeah? Wish you all the luck.x.x


----------



## cookson17

Hello!

Please could you add me?

This is my second FET - ET will take place on the 5th of May

We have had one go at IVF and the first transfer was FET as we had PGS testing


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Thanks for starting this xx

Could you add me for the 6/5/15

Frozen sperm,  single, 2nd attempt. ...at home insems

Blueestone


----------



## shmushma

hi sharry, would it be possible to be added too? 
our second ICSI with TESA  ET on 21st of April  - 2 BC grade blasts,  blood tests on 4th of May...  too much period-like pains all the time ... very down emotionally right now...
thank you..


----------



## VickyT

Hi Sharry please could you add me to the front page- I am 6dpiui and OTD is 6th May.
Good luck everyone 🙏


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Try not to get down shmushma I know that's easier said than done but the cramps could just be from implantation. It's not necessarily a bad thing. Will keep everything crossed for you Hun.

Hope everyone is ok and the next few weeks fly by for everyone with senlovely positive results.x.x


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi shmushma as moon said try not to worry too much. this is my first icsi (so no expert  but I understand that a lot of ladies on ff who have had their BFPs have had implantation pains, which seems to be similar to period pains. I asked our dr this morning and he said that implantation occurs around days 6-8 of embryos life...I guess 6-8 days post fertilization... good luck to all the other ladies xx


----------



## shmushma

hi ladies
whenever people talk about AF symptoms its usually menstrual cramps, twitches...  I don't know why, but I don't get many cramps, instead on approaching my AF I always get some sort of constant pulling dull ache in between my upper inner thighs. Some say its lack of magnesium or potassium in the body, I don't know..  On my first fresh ICSI cycle I got is dull ache throughout the whole 2ww on last days the aches were so bad that I couldn't get out of bed much, and surely my AF arrived 3 days before scheduled blood tests.

Second fresh ICSI cycle now and things are exactly the same, same constant pulling ache again... just making me so depressed... been trying to read up about all the symptoms, all these reassurances .. period cramps are ok, you never know, but nearly nobody talks about this kind of dull ache. Oh, anyone out there that had symptoms similar to mine and still resulted in BFP??
P.S. don't have any real cramps at all, I wish I did , at least something different....  
the mood is down..  on my 2 blast 6dpt ....


----------



## shmushma

thanx Mary_Lou and Moona for your supporting words... 

i started a new topic last night about my period pains, which are quite specific and tend to differ from the majority ... I don't get cramps but instead a pullin' dull ache in the groin that is constant and doesn't go away.....  that's the only reason I'm upset as the same symptoms I had on my first 2ww 6 months ago that resulted in BFN. 

I wish I had just the usual cramps ... some signs of implanting maybe  ....    nada  .. just the dull ache  

oh but gotta stay positive, I know.....


----------



## Sasha1973

Shmushma oh honey try not to worry too much the pregnancy symptoms are very much like AF symptoms so try to think positive. How many day in are you? It's very hard not to symptom spot on this 2ww but we're all here to support you. I'm 9dp3dt today and not experiencing anything, I had a few twinges yesterday and the day before but today I'm back to feeling normal, I guess only testing will tell the truth.


----------



## shmushma

thanx Sasha
I'm on 7dp5dt, 2 blasts but BC1 grade...  so not the best quality....  plus taking levotiroxine for hypothyroid and steroids too....  if you on day 9dp3dt then we are kinda travelling at the same speed.... i have my blood tests 2 days later than you....  
I know the symptom spotting is just making things worse.... trying to distract myself with some stand-up comedy on internet .. plus just found this amazing section here in the forum of women writing diaries about their IVF experiences.... wow.. went to bed at 3am last night... some stories are just unbelievable... 
best of luck sash!!!


----------



## Oak_butterfly

Hello Sharry, 

Can you please add me? First ICSI, one embie on board and testing in 6th May.

Sending positive vibes to all the ladies in waiting


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you. I had joined the April 2ww thread but my OTD is 4 May, although I will be testing on 2 May.

Hi Sasha - How are you doing hun? I'm struggling to be honest as 5dp5dt and haven't really had many symptoms apart from being very tearful and having bad anxiety. My only ever BFP I ever had I remember having 2 days of bad AF pains which were implantation pains and I haven't had those this time so I'm sure it hasn't worked for us this cycle!

How is everyone else feeling at the minute?

xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Shmushma it is so difficult Hun this waiting process. Who knew 2weeks could take the longest to pass when on fertility treatment when any other time they'd fly by. I will
Def have to look at them diaries hun. I won't at night though lol I love my sleep and staying up till 3am would kill me off lol.

Hello to the new ladies posting (although we're all still new to this thread) wish you all the luck with your cycles.

I go back for my ultrasound tomorrow. First one since starting the injections. Hope my follies are developing nicely. Has anyone on here had OHSS before?? What were your symptoms if so.x.x


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies! 
Glad this thread was started.

@Sharry, can you add me to the front page as well?
First round of ICSI, EC 23/4, ET 25/4 and OTD 8/5!

I've only just entered the 2ww and can honestly say I'm in a but of a PUPO bubble! 
DH is extra nice for me so I'm actually imagining I'm pregnant already  

Good luck with the waiting everyone. Can I just ask if and if so what kind of light exercise you ladies are doing whilst waiting?
xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Kieke - Congratulations on being PUPO. I'm currently just walking and doing light yoga/pilates classes, it's driving me mad not being able to do more exercise as I am an exercise freak lol x


----------



## Kieke

Hi Jomo! Thank you, finally I'm PUPO as well! It felt like I was injecting forever haha. I think I will go for a walk today and maybe go to the gym for a very light cardio session later this week. I've done the odd yoga/body balance class in the past but not sure if I should start attending now. I'm already thinking about the exercise regime once pregnant. Hopefully we both get to that stage so we can compare notes! x


----------



## Newlywed2014

Hi,
Im due af somewhere between 1st-4th May. Will be getting my blood work and hubs sperm sample results next week so hopefully if af shows we'll have some answers. Good luck to all


----------



## Kieke

Welcome Newlywed! You might find some of the other threads more useful, this one is aimed at those who are currently waiting to hear if they have a positive outcome so maybe not much of interest to you yet.
Good luck with your Cycle, hope everything works out for you x


----------



## Mary_Lou

shushma it's hard not no symptom spot, distractions are a way to go, for me it's been Netflix / Couch Tuner binging and this forum   will have to look up those diaries

Kieke I totally look and feel pregnant. Usually small and active I now have a pregnant belly   with a few very attractive bruises from stimming! Used to do yoga 3-4 times a week + occasional swim but since stimming swapped it for 3-6 mile walks. Unfortunately last few days all I can do is a very slow 2 miles, really annoying   Half way through I get short of breath and feel very heavy. Determined to get back to my yoga from today though, may seem a bit premature but I figured a bit of prenatal yoga can't be bad so downloaded a Shiva Rea video last night. 

would love to hear if anyone else is struggling to stay active? xx


----------



## Oak_butterfly

Hi Marylou,

During stimming I was going to the gym 2/3x a week cardio and walking the dog everyday.  During this 2ww I've decided to go pilates and take dog for longer walks. Not sure if 3 hours retail therapy I did on Thursday and Friday counts  . I've also been doing a bit of gardening and lots of reading, mainly this forum   I've read somewhere that we should avoid vacuum cleaning/house cleaning what are your thoughts on this? Thanks x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Have you ladies been advised against excessive physical activity...? I should be due for ec around the end of this week if all goes to plan and I want to help a mate out on sunday at her cheerleading club (this isn't Pom Pom waving...it's throwing people in the air all the time and catching then) so didn't know if id be allowed to or of id be too sore from the ec. This is my first cycle of IVF so don't know what to expect and I don't want to let her down last min.

Good luck to those of you officially in the PUPO bubble. There's such a mixture of emotions in this process isn't there. I'm so excited one min then terrified the next!x.x


----------



## Mary_Lou

Moon you must be super fit. I've been feeling really heavy and short of breath most of the time so haven't been up to much. Just did 45 minutes of yoga + daily long walks and thats about it. Don't think I could do anything that involves jumping or heavy lifting right now, my two weeks ago flat stomach is a size of my head   I felt a bit rubbish after EC (achey and sore) and slept through most of the day. After ET our dr said it's ok to return to regular exercising, if I'm up to it, but no heavy lifting. 

Oak butterfly I like your style, saw your message and immediately got on my mat  oh and yep shopping counts! I count on it  Haven't heard anything about vacuuming / cleaning, perhaps someone else here can explain? p.s. I stopped yoga during stimming as kept reading here about ovarian twisting? xx


----------



## foxglove

Hi all not sure if I qualify for the 2ww as on clomid so sort of on a 2ww! I think I ovulatied on27th April so that would make me 6dpo! forfot how bad the 2ww is!! Any of my symptoms I am putting down to the clomid x


----------



## laila2001

Hi ladies 

Officially started 2ww today. Sharry please adde for ET 26 April....OFTD 9th May if I calculated rightly. 

I had 1 blastocyst day5 transfer no other info on quality. I have antibodies in blood that stop implantation and on steroids for that, taking clexane injects and progest oil injects. Have been trying to conceive for 15 years. I a also over 40 which has impacted on egg quality during recent ICSI trials. 

Ok ladies I think that gives an overview. Hope to catch up with you all on coming posts.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks for the reply mary_lou. Tbh I'm not particularly fit but I do love helping out with cheerleading (the higher I can throw them the better I feel lol) but I wouldn't do anything to potentially mess up this cycle so I will check with them at my ultrasound tomorrow. I have dogs so I'm more than happy to just take them on long walks for abit of exercise. How are you feeling with your first icsi cycle? Praying its a good result for you.

Foxglove course you qualify hun you still have the same godawful wait as everyone else praying AF doesn't turn up. Just abit confused by your dates so did u ovulate on today or on the 21st to make you 6dpo? Either way Hun hope the 2ww is flying by for you. 

Welcome laila. Glad you've got a 5 day blastocyst on board. Congrats on being PUPO.x.x


----------



## honkiepink

Hello can I be added please? 

Had my FET on Thursday -23rd - 5 day blast which was hatching ♥  
OTD - 6th of may Xxx


----------



## laila2001

Ladies

Are you sure it's ok to go to the gym for light workouts. I don't know but I'm dieing to do light workouts. I'm thinking not now but maybe after 3 or 4 days time. I can't go for long walks on streets of Egypt so was thinking to do treadmill for light walk 40 mins or so  it would really also help keep me sane.


----------



## foxglove

Moon- I ovulated on the 21st I think, so the ovulation monitor said!! But who knows eh. Not really sure what I am then. Thinking must be 7 days post ovulation. I keep checking my boobs to see if they feel sore but nothing! Xx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Ladies,

How is everyone doing this morning?

With regards to exercising, I was told by my clinic to not do anything too strenuous that would raise my core temperature too much. I have just stuck to pilates and walking so far but I think I'm going to do some light cardio tonight as I'm really missing the exercise. I'm also pretty sure that this cycle will be a BFN for me so now taking action to make sure I have another plan in place so that I don't go into melt down when I test on OTD.

Can I ask if anyone has used Melanie Brown before? She's a fertility Nutritionist and I have heard a lot of good things about her being able to help women improve their egg quality.

Anyway I hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Lanny85

Hi,
I had my embryo transfer yesterday and my test date is 7th May.

I feel like I'm cracking up already!  I had 1 blastocyst grade 5BB transfered.  When it went in yesterday I felt this sense of hope but today I'm leaing more towards feeling how can this possibly work?

Only 9 days to go until test day...

Alanna


----------



## foxglove

On the exercise topic I did loads of walking in my 2ww which ended up in a bfp so it must be ok! 

Lanny a 5bb is great so you should feel positive x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Do they advise you against swimming as I always think that's a good way to exercise without raising the core temp. 

Welcome honkiepink and that sounds fab good luck for you otd.

Foxglove yeah that'd be right Hun. 7dpo how are you feeling? Remember that a lot of the pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms and not everyone gets sore boobs Hun so stay positive and try not to think too much in to things. Got everything crossed for you love. Clomid is a pain but I hope you're successful on it.

Jomo really hope it's a positive for you love. It's def good to have a plan if it doesn't work but only time will tell so will keep everything crossed for you.

Good luck lanny...9 days prob seems forever but hopefully it'll fly by for you. 

Afm had my ultrasound scan today and they're saying I'm ready. Endometrium is thick but loads of follicles so they're worried of OHSS. I've had my late night shot changed from pregnyl to suprecur to try and minimise the effects but they will tell me which one to administer when I ring for my results. Excited but nervous again.x.x


----------



## Sasha1973

Jomo how are you feeling today? This 2ww drives you mad doesn't it! They say not to worry about having no symptoms and I have seen so many women on here getting their bfp's when they were convinced it hadn't worked so please don't give up hope. You must be 6dp5dt today aren't you, when are you testing? I'm 10dp3dt and feel I could get a definitive result today but going to hold off until OTD Saturday as like being in my PUPO bubble!

Shmushma yes we are at exactly the same place in our 2ww - 13 dpo today (10dp3dt in my case) I've read and keep up to date with a lot of the IVF and Icsi diaries I find it really interesting to hear everyone's stories. Are you going to hold off testing until OTD too? 

For those asking about exercise, my clinic state no aerobic exercise or heavy lifting, I've just stuck to walking every day during this 2ww as I've read that it increases blood flow to the uterus. 

Hi to everyone else on their 2 WW too only 4 days of the PUPO bubble left for me!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

Mary-Lou - I could not resist stepping on the scales this morning. Obviously it would not matter if I'd gained weight but I was curious since I feel like a balloon! But no weight gained (yet).
I wanted to go for a walk yesterday but all sorts came up in between so it will have to wait till the end of today.

Oak_Butterfly - I don't mind skipping the housework! 

Moon - I was told to scale the exercise down whilst stimming mainly because it can be uncomfortable. Till day 10 of stimming I still went for 5k runs though (and the occasional session in the gym). I did use to do bootcamp but I have put those sessions on hold - better safe than sorry... In between EC and ET  the advice I was given is to keep it light and the same for after ET - no swimming by the way due the risk of infection. Good luck with ET later this week! 

Laila - when are you flying home? I take it you are in Egypt only for the treatment? I'm sure light cardio is fine, planning on going to the gym on Thursday for some cardio. I read that it's important not to get your heart rate above 140 and no sweating.

Jomo - can I ask why you are fearing a negative outcome? Stay focussed and positive! 

Lanny - chin up and hang in there, it's all a lottery in my opinion so anything can happen! 

xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks kieke. I had heard about that before actually with swimming so glad you reminded me. Think it's just going to be long walks with the dogs for me. They can be buggers for pulling at times but the parents will come to help out and it's good to get them out and about during their retirement.x.x


----------



## laila2001

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive. 

Keike ... I am living in Egypt now as my husband works here now. Have been out here for the past year with frequent visits to the UK to see my family mum brothers and nieces. 

Day 2 today of 2 ww and not feeling anything different just eating bit more cuz I'm bored and can't smoke   Driving me mad. Cig addiction is the worst thing ever!!! 

Otherwise have been resting up and drinking lots of water eating and watching tv. My Max (8 months German shepherd is keeping me company but I have to be careful as he can jump up suddenly. Decided to rest up today and get back to normal days tomorrow. I don't have work at the moment so got to find something else to keep me busy during this time. Maybe I will start working on my CV and job search for a full time career out here it's been bit difficult to secure a full time job.

Ok good luck everyone else on stimming, EC and Et and other processes.


----------



## ccclaire

Hello all 

I'm 10dp2dt ICSI and going ever so slightly crazy.   

I've got 1 top quality 2day 4cell embyro on board, but the ET wasn't very smooth and Dr took a few attempts to get the embryro on board.  I'm not very positive about the outcome. 

I'm not going to test till my testing day (friday), I like the idea of me and hubby finding out together whatever the result. I've been given urine pregnancy tests to do. In my previous cycles, I'd had bloods tests, I'm not sure which I prefer. Reading the leaflet with the pg tests it says that if you don;t bleed and you get a negative, to test again in a week. The thought of having a 3ww is not filling me with joy. 

I'm wishing everyone the best of luck


----------



## laila2001

Ladies

I'm on 2nd day of 2ww no symptoms nothing. But I am craving salty foods and keep making parmazan cheezy toasties. What does that mean? What's going on? I am on lots of meds though and steroids for antibodies and know these can be the reason. Silly me reading into every sign thinking maybe? Ok back down to reality probably meds. Maybe should post this one to 2ww symptoms thread see if any of the ladies got this during 2ww and what it meant for them. 

Ok hope you are all well. If anyone is having same would like to know. I read on net that women who are pregnant crave salty foods. Too early I know it was less than 48 hours since I had ET.


----------



## laila2001

Going mad already


----------



## foxglove

Laila... I always crave salty foods!! Think it is a comfort thing to me like chocolate is for others. I did though crave salty things too all through my pregnancy and crisps were the only thing I could eat so you never know xx


----------



## laila2001

Foxglove.. Thanks yeah I think it's comfort thing. I'm a smoker too and I think being off ciggs for 2 full days is making me turn to food. I feel run down too as I'm really fighting the evil voice in my ear telling me just have one cig just 1. I'm trying its so hard and I guess eating a lot is the result

Thanks dear for putting my mind at ease. I doubt it's pregnant too early only had ET about 45 hours ago. 

Ok will try gobble lots of water. Arrrrrrgh God please stop cig cravings


----------



## Sasha1973

Laila I'm craving salty things too especially ready salted crisps and have been for the past 4 days, I'm now 10dp3dt, I think it's a bit too early for it to be because of pregnancy I think it's more likely that I've banned myself from them for so long in preparation for treatment that I now want them, I'll have to wait until Saturday to find out if I'm pregnant! You're doing so well staying off the cigarettes - stick with it you'll feel better mentally in the long run


----------



## Lizzie070

Hello, may I join too?

I am 7dp2dt on my second cycle, this was an FET.  Determined not to test early as did last time and it wasn't good. OTD is Monday 4th, but as it's bank holiday have booked my blood test for Tuesday.

So, question....  My roots are showing dreadfully, but should I dye it (home dye kit) to cover those pesky greys? Or is it too much of a risk?

Thanks I advance for any thoughts. And good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Kieke

Hi Lizzie - welcome on board!
I would personally wait with having my roots done. I looked up on it and decided to leave it. I actually just went to the loo at work and pulled out a couple of grey hairs haha

Laila - I crave anything but that's nothing new! lol My DH is already feeding me so have to nip his behaviour in the butt now before I balloon.
I do have this urge to eat healthy but I think we all have that. Last night I did not have carbs with my evening meal and was questioned by my DH - he also seems to think that if you really are pregnant you need to eat for 2! 
Can you imagine what would happen....


----------



## laila2001

Keike... hope things are going ok for you and work isn't soo bad good to hear from you again.  Enjoy husband feeding you I am LOL!

I am soooooo in pain   my body is having severe nicotine addiction and not sure if not smoking is helping anything or not?  Thanks for your encouragement on this one but I am finding it very hard to hang in there and not pick it up.  My mind keeps going back and forth yes or no no yes no yes       After all that I have been through and sticking out till now I think I should just keep going and not give in to ciggs for my dream to come true.  i know it takes about 3 days to feel better after stopping cigss so that should be tomorrow. fingers xxxxed

When do you test remind me?  I have been told after 14 days from ET which was on Sunday just gone.  I am not sure if that is correct though because I have been reading on here that many women who had blastocyst transfers are testing 9 days after transfer.  Bit confused as to why my clinic says 14 days.  And if so when does implantation take place? 

Ladies anyone had blastocyst transfer 5days?  When do you have to test after ET?  14 or 9 days?


thanks


----------



## Jomo20

Laila - Sorry to hear your struggling giving up the cigarettes. Hopefully by tomorrow you will start to feel better.

I had a 5 day blast transferred and was told to test 14 days from ET. The reason my clinic give a longer time to test is so that there is absolutely no way the result can be wrong. Every embie will implant at a slightly different time, so if you test too early you might get a negative result when in fact the HCG levels are just not quite high enough to detect. I hope that helps


----------



## laila2001

Jomo... hey there yes I need all the wishes not to smoke   going mad and I hope you are right and start to feel better tomorrow.  I just told myself that this time i will not smoke even if i can manage the first week after ET at least.  

with regards to testing time i think my clinic say 14 days for the same reasons as yours so that results are not wrong in anyway.  I guess I will just have to get busy and not think about it soon.  Its just these 2 days have been tough sitting home no ciggs and nothing else to keep me busy I am going mad. Tomorrow after mid day I think I will treat myself maybe go and have a pedicure or a manicure or try spend time with friends or something.  I know we need to stay positive and just think that no matter what happens we did our best.  I agree with you about planning what to do next if get a BFN ( which has been the case for 12 ICSI cycles i had in he past).  I like the idea of having a back up plan so I too dont go into melt down.  I think I will book myself a trip to the UK to spend time with family and take my mind of things. 

Well we won't be testing too far apart.  Good luck dear   for us and everyone else testing soon


----------



## shmushma

Sasha.... i'm fighting hard with myself not to run to pharmacy to get the home kit.... but then I keep thinking ... I already feel depressed and doomed as my dull groin ache is only getting worse day by day and my AF seems knockin at the door... if I test negative now I will still have to wait till I see my AF in my knickers... so those days will be even more depressing if you know what I mean.... so I'm holding off from the home testing... 

laila .... my ET was on 21st and they were two five day blastocysts.  and OTD is on 4th of May.. so its 14 days.

best of luck to all the ladies...  fingers crossed ..
P.S. I'm totally not exercising one little bit... too scared to pull or twist something... just light walks...


----------



## laila2001

Shmushma...  Hold of on testing I know it drives you    I know I had planned to test earlier than clinic told me but now after reading several posts about BFN after early testing then turning BFP I wouldn't want to go through that rollarcoaster. Stay strong  

I have also been bed rest and on sofa with light walks around the house. It's 2dpt now so will try go out tomorrow look at shops walk around a bit as this 2ww just doing nothing is driving me   Best to keep busy so time passes. When clock hits 5pm tomorrow. I plan to start life as normal again but cut out the gym but maybe go use treadmill for light walk and as machines have screens watch a movie whilst I do that. Just need to get my schedule packed with things to do again to stay busy. As I am also a smoker this will make sure I keep of ciggs which I haven't touched since ET and its felt like a slow death. I can't believe that ciggs could be soo addictive but after 15 years I'm not gonna let a nasty stick mess my chances


----------



## shmushma

oh gosh, just had a big cry in the pillow...       ... i think i'm officially the most depressive 2ww member of the month...  just want this AF pain to stop and give me some hopes... 

p.s. Allen Carr book is great if you struggle with wanting ciggies.....  haven't wanted one for 2 years now....... used to smoke heavily ..


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

Thought I'd join here, as well as April cycle buddies.

Sharry could you add me to the list? I'm IVF  EC on 24/04 and ET on 27/04. My OTD is 08/05. Thanks.

Laila - not quite the same but I've got massive sugar cravings! Got a tub of Haagen Daaz ice cream sitting in the freezer. I had one bowl last night. I could so easily finish the lot off now but trying to reduce my sugar intake. Although I did have some chocolate earlier   

Shmushma - I am just as low as you. I had ET yesterday. I've been cramping ever since. And extremely bloated. Something doesn't feel right and I keep thinking AF is on it's way, as no-one else seems to have these symptoms. I know just how you feel in wanting the pain to go away. I'm keeping fingers crossed for both of us it's nothing to worry about.

C xxx


----------



## shmushma

welcome Caroline...  
I was bloated too after the ET, but settled 3 - 4 days later...  the cramping must be the ovaries shrinking back as it is way too soon for you to have real AF threat yet...    but then again if you get too worried, if your symptoms get worse, maybe call your clinic for advice.....  I will keep my fingers crossed for you ....


----------



## shmushma

oh Caroline, forgot to mention... drink lots and lots of water.... my doctor actually congratulated me on my ET day saying that my ovaries had recovered real good after EC, she said I must have been hydrating heaps, which I was indeed...  it could help you with cramps maybe, I'm no doctor of course...


----------



## Kieke

Laila - how are you feeling today? You have done so well not smoking so far that I'm sure you can keep it up! It's probably not helping that you have a lot of spare time on your hands... 
I'm testing 8/5 and my clinic tests 2 weeks + 1 day after EC. Going to try to stay away from home testing.

Shmushma - I hope your aches are settling down? I'm not sure what aches/pains to expect but I'm trying not to worry. I was very bloated around/after ET but that seems to have gone down.

Caroline - I'm a litte bit off my food I think. Maybe I should mix things up a bit. Have been having smoothies for breakfast but maybe I should have some toast instead.

Today is 2dt+3 for me and I have been told that implantation should take place around this time. I'm having another acupuncture session after work.
Is it normal to be extra tired and a bit irritable, does anyone know? I was also super cold last night so went to bed in leggings and hooded top with the hood on!


----------



## Jomo20

Morning ladies,

Kieke - I am also feeling very tired and very emotional. I keep wanting to burst into tears or I get so irritated by people I want to almost hit them   All of this is very out of character for me!

Getting cramps after ET is completely normal as our ovaries have been through a lot! getting cramping like period pains around 6 - 12 DPO is usually a good sign of implantation. I had it with my first ever BFP. I haven't had any cramps this time which makes me believe I will get a BFN this cycle!

x


----------



## Sasha1973

Morning jomo sorry you're feeling tired and emotional today it's really hard this 2ww isn't it. It's hard when you've had a bfp before not to compare symptoms then with now, I'm doing the same - last time my (.)(.) felt totally different and this time they feel normal. I did have some twinges and cramping over the weekend but it's hard not to put that down to just your body returning to normal after EC. How many days do you have left until OTD? Am I right in thinking you're 7dp5dt?


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Sasha. Your right it's def harder when you have had a BFP before as you can't help but compare, even though I keep being told every pregnancy is different! I am 7dp5dt and my OTD is 04 May although my clinic did say I could test on 2 May if I wanted to. How many days past transfer are you now?


----------



## foxglove

Morning all. Still no real symptoms here making me think af will be making an appearance. Last month was the same so not getting hopes up. I think I have made myself have sore boobs by prodding them to see if they are sore haha! I'm 8dpo ... Not sure when I'm going to test or if I just wait to see if af arrives. Xx


----------



## laila2001

Hi ladies

thanks to you all for your encouraging notes about my not smoking during my 2WW   its really helped me to keep at it not give in to my cravings even that I am feeling also very down similar to some of you on this 2ww with me. 

Kieke- I am feeling very sleepy and also really moody and feel like crying or snapping at anything and anyone.  It feels like how I feel when I am on PMS.

Caroline -- welcome on here and I hope you are better now and the bloating has settled and its nothing serious   for you hunny. 

AFM .. still as strong craving for salty food especially cheese   and eatiing lots of it otherwise nothing else in relation to symptoms only boobs hurting and that is probably down to progestrone as this started before ET so not reading into anything.  I can't I will just go even   

Now on 3d p5dt so 11 more to go omygod


----------



## laila2001

Hi again

    just wondered is anyone testing today or in the next 2 days?


----------



## laila2001

ooops ok ladies I checked the first page ont his forum and found everyones OFTD its ok.

Sharry ... would you kindly update my information to show I had ICSI not IVF ... thanks xxx


----------



## Kieke

Laila, sorry if I'm having a blonde moment but how do you do the '3dp5dt'? I take in your case it's 3 days past 5 day transfer? So what does dp stand for?


----------



## foxglove

Dp is days past xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Jomo I'm now 11dp3dt today so feel if I tested I could probably get a definitive result but my OTD isn't until 2nd May so I'm going to hold off until then as I don't want to burst the bubble. I was feeling quite positive over the weekend but yesterday and today I've been feeling like it hasn't worked. Do you think you'll test on 2nd May too? We'll be texting buddies if you do


----------



## laila2001

Keike.......Lol      omygod you got me laughing sooo much I really needed that    I don't have a clue what it is I thought I saw ladies using it on the 2ww forums.  Looking at it I think I meant 3dp5dt  = 3 days past 5 day transfer... isn't that the acronym all the letters are there oh how funny.  How is it written to express the same?


----------



## Sasha1973

Jomo that's meant to say testing buddies!


----------



## laila2001

Foxglove ...thanks  thought that is what it meant thought I was going  really  cuz of 2 ww.


----------



## Sasha1973

Kieke I think from your signature that makes you 4dp2dt (4 days past 2 day transfer) if that helps


----------



## laila2001

Omygod my husband has just informed me it will be 36 c in Cairo today. Sooooo hot


----------



## Jomo20

Wow Laila that is hot. It cold and rainy here in England


----------



## Zombie

Can I be added too please?

Had EC on 20th April, then a day 3 transfer of a Grade 1 emby on 23rd. 14 days after EC is actually the 4th May, but as its a bank holiday my official test appointment is on the 5th. I will probably do an unofficial sneaky HpT on the 4th but the official test day is 5th according the the clinic. Damn you bank holidays!!!


----------



## laila2001

Jomo... Yes it will be and sand storms expected too. I think I will just stay home today although I had planned to get out a bit as I have been couped up at home for nearly 3 days now. I was hoping to go out take mind if things. 

Is anyone here having bed rest? I mean like staying home feet up movies etc? Like no normal life activities apart from kitchen or toilet and back? Taking it easy? How do you feel? I'm wondering it it's doing any good because it's making me think and bit stressed cuz thinking all the time. I can't even do work I planned to do. Feel like want to take shower and just get out for manicure & pedicure. See people I feel so isolated.


----------



## Oak_butterfly

Hello ladies,

Well done Laila for avoiding ciggies temptation! If you're staying at home today, try to watch comedies or read a funny book, Miranda Hart's books are very funny. 

Welcome mungo, we had EC and ET on the same day but clinic says to do a home test on 6th May.  

Yesterday I was tired and felt twinges around the ovaries area, hopefully implantation 

Wow Sasha, you have a strong will, I'm going to try not to test early, luckily I have friends visiting over the weekend, I think it will help me take mind off this 2ww! Hubby is buying the test on Tuesday night I test Wednesday.

X


----------



## Kieke

Thanks with working out the acronyms ladies! lol
Yes Sasha I think I am 4dp2dt indeed! 

36c is indeed hot Laila! I wish I was there with you though, I'm sure you and me would have some good laughs sipping mocktails in the shade  
I have been planning to go for walks but so far it's not happened... I am at work during they day but it's really quiet at the moment. I roll into my car in the morning and out in the afternoon. In the office I only walk to fax, water bubble, toilet etc so not much movement. Unfortunately my husband is disabled so I do have to tidy up and cook once I get home. Keeping it to a minimum though! So I do move around but there isn't much to it.
Think I will go for this cardio session tomorrow after work and an outdoor walk Saturday morning.

For the past couple of years I have been attending park run on Saturday mornings (timed 5k runs in our local park). I did my last run the weekend before EC. One of my friends also runs so had to make excuses for 2 runs last weekend (there was another running event on the Sunday I would have normally attended) - I texted her I could not make it and she phoned back to check if I was ok because it's not like me to miss any! Came up with some excuse and got away with it but there are of course at least 2 but hopefully many more Saturdays I can't make it coming up. So going to have to come up with a good excuse!


----------



## Sasha1973

Oakbutterfly those twinges sound about the right time for implantation that's so exciting, fingers crossed it is and you get you bfp. 

Kieke wow that's impressive with the running, fingers crossed you'll be giving it up for a while though. I'd be tempted to use an ankle injury as an excuse as that could last for a while until you're ready to tell people what's really happening. 

Laila I think you have to get through the 2ww whichever suits you, if you feel the need to get yourself out the. I would if staying in is making you go stir crazy. Personally I'm taking it quite easy, I'm on holiday from work and watching box sets with the occasional walk thrown in.


----------



## Caroline1759

Morning ladies

Laila - wow 36C?! I love hot weather but that's a little toooo hot. Hope you're keeping cool. I was justlying on the sofa on Monday (ET day) and yesterday but then I felt far too tired and bloated and sore to do anything anyway. I feel quite a bit better now so I'm going to go out for a drive and a stroll round local shops. Just trying to avoid heavy lifting.

Jomo - I think you've done really well holding it together so far. It's incredibly tough, psychologically, this 2ww.  I'm really hoping good things for you.

Kieke - we have the same OTD. Although I think you said you're having a clinic test, is that right? (I'm doing DIY test).

MungoBungo - hello and welcome. I hope it's good news for you next week.

Other ladies - sorry I can't remember all personals as on my phone, but I did read your updates and hope you're all ok.

WeIl i'm only 2dp3dt and already I'm going crazy! Google's a wonderful thing but not at midnight when you're obsessively searching what all your symptoms mean. First I was worried all the cramping and bloating meant something was wrong. Now I'm worried that it's all stopped that that means something is wrong. Oh dear, this is going to be a long 2 weeks! Has anyone else been having strange dreams since ET? First night I dreamt that I had an infection in my tummy. Last night I dreamt that a friend of mine, who's about the same age as me and in a new relationship, got pregnant and I wasn't.  This is all very weird.

On that note I'm going to take a leisurely trip out for a couple of hours to distract myself I think.

Xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Caroline I had strange dreams too at the beginning of the 2ww, really vivid ones, I believe it's a side effect of the progesterone as I've had it on all my cycles, it has settled down this week though now I'm nearly up to OTD.


----------



## shmushma

caroline... i've been having vivid weird dreams nearly every night .... it's the meds..

as of today the knicker watch starts... my calendar showing today I should get the AF...      please not not not


----------



## Kieke

Sasha, although I run I'm by no means fast! So don't picture me as one of those slender athletes haha
Been trying really hard to get fit and active for the past couple of years. I have always been overweight and have tried every diet in the world, some with success but the result never lasted. It's now down to exercise and diet which is working, although slow. Actually weighed myself this morning and lost a couple of pounds. Obviously not trying to lose weight at the moment but it won't harm 

Caroline, my OTD is indeed a blood test at the hospital Friday 8th May at 8. Have to phone the clinic at lunchtime for the results. I took the day off since either way I want to be at home.
I am seriously thinking I can feel 'implantation' things going on but maybe it's just wishful thinking! 
Oh and I have also been having vivid dreams, lots of them!


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, hope you are all well!

Lanny I’m testing 7th too! and like you I’ve been so positive and excited and then last two day I’ve been miserable and convinced that it “didn’t work”

Laila congrats on giving up cigs! as for cravings I normally don’t have a sweet tooth, but my chocolate craving is out of control right now   Like someone else suggested get stuck in a book or series season. I’m binging on Vikings right now. As for rest vs activity I think it’s best to listen to your own body as vague as it sounds. I try to rest most of the time except one long walk a day and some light yoga. 

Caroline ditto on the bloating and ditto on weird dreams!! Pretty much every night since ET 

Oakbutterfly fingers crossed those twinges are a sign, how exciting!

Sasha your self-control is amazing!! kudos to you

Shmushma everything crossed for you, hope af doesn’t make an appearance! Sending tons of love and positive energy your way!

afm clinic called on Tuesday to say that our 3 remaining embryos didn’t make it to blast so we had nothing to freeze and that was pretty much the end to my positivity. I’m now convince that it didn’t work, had period pains last two nights and this morning + that strange heavy feeling, almost a pain in my lower belly when I go for my walks. Oh and night sweats, anyone else had those? xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Mary-Lou - I have had night sweats the last 2 nights and I am currently 7dp5dt. Having period type pains is usually a good thing as it's a sign of implantation and it's the one thing I have not had in the slightest this time   How many days past transfer are you and when is your OTD?


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi Jomo, I am 3dp3dt OTD 7th May and I hope you're right but I worry it may be too early for implantation pains? Found this link (not sure where, my brain is mush these days  ) http://m.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/927508-timeline-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/

according to them the implantation for day 3 transfer begins 5dpt...who knows...been so disappointed since hearing that our other 3 embryos didn't make it. Keep wondering if the two we transferred would have made it to blast if we waited.

there are women on here who have had flu symptoms, no symptoms, etc so hang in there Jomo it's out of our hands and the best we can do now is not worry too much...I know easier said then done 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jomo20

That's just it Mary-lou every women is different and therefore will have different symptoms. Just   it all works out for all of us


----------



## laila2001

hey ladies

yes yes it is soo hot here but I have all AC's on at home and its not soo bad.  thanks to all of you for the vote of encouragement on the smoking    help me and remove these cravings and the monster sitting on my right shoulder telling me to quit and light up   pleeeeeeeeeeeeese

Ladies I had no symptoms and I am not going to think about you guys are right we would go    if we thought of every little thing.  I know it is hard but I agree that we are all different.

Keike ... wish you could be here for summer smoothies I am sure we would have lots of laughs   

Marylou- yup looking up series too but I have downloaded some funny movies to watch in a while and try to cheer myself up and pass the time.

Ladies I feel sooooo fat and I am eating too much      I don't get my strong cravings for salty cheese and pickles.... huh?  I think it is the steriods effects or one of the other meds making me do this and I am getting depressed becuase I am not working out and had lost lots of weight before going to do my treatment, now I just feel sooo fat and bloated and I dont like it.   Anyone else having cravings apart from chocolates and sweet stuff? like salty things? other?  I am trying to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Sasha1973

Kieke I was picturing you as some kind of fit athlete   I too have always been a little overweight even though I used to teach aerobics, I gave that up 3 years ago now to focus on my quest to have a baby and I'm so glad I did, I don't do any 'proper' exercise anymore just a reasonable amount of walking. Well done on your weight loss and the willpower for sticking to your plan.

Marylou thank you for that, I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't test early this time and have stuck to it, I won't lie these past few days have been difficult to stick to it as I've been dying to poas but have managed to find the willpower not to. Sorry your other 3 embies didn't make it to be frozen but please believe you have the best ones back inside you where they should be, I've never had any left over to freeze after transfer and we got a bfp on our 2nd cycle so it early only does take one.

Laila don't beat yourself up about eating too much, you've a lot going on with having had transfer only 3 days ago and giving up smoking so don't beat yourself up about eating too much just go with what your body is craving for now.


----------



## laila2001

Sasha1973... you are right won't beat myself anymore and I have done very well staying of the ciggs day 3 today.  i read that nicotine takes 3 days to be flushed out of our system as smokers so I am hoping tomorrow will feel a lot easier and the rest of the time until OFTD.  

Thanks for that.  I just ordered a macdonalds        omygod I just fancied it.  Is it ok to eat Macs during 2 ww? Any ideas? I just feel like eating junk food but now I am wondering are there any restrictions on that type of food.  I know sushi and stuff like that is raw is not allowed but Macs? anyone?

thinking of you all ladies hope your all doing well on your 2 ww .  

xxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Macs is fine laila, the items you should steer clear of are the same as the ones they recommend staying away from if you are pregnant


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi ladies may I join you I have just started 2ww trying for a sibling for our 4 year old miracle Alfie x had 3 frosties put back yesterday at care Manchester xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Kathy and welcome, I'm trying for a sibling for my son Noah too (he's almost 16 months) so we're in a similar position. Good luck on your 2ww, when's your OTD? Mine's this Saturday!


----------



## laila2001

Sasha... good luck for testing not long now    pray for you    x

kathy... welcome to the 2 ww thread   

Caroline... hope you are feeling better now and the bloating has settled.  Did they tell you the reason for all the bloating?

Keike.. how you doing? Hope you are not too stressed and all is going well.  What did you cook today.  Food is on the   lol 

everyone else how is it going I hope you are all going strong and best wishes for all of you waiting to test soon.

xxx


----------



## Kieke

Sasha, one day I might be a for athlete haha but first things first ;-)
It's perfect for walks where I live but I don't like going on my own. DH has mobility problems so can't join me. I should borrow a dog ;-) 

Laila, a McDonalds sounds fine to me! I think it's perfectly allowed to eat junk food at the moment. 
I'm not stressed at the moment and like to keep it that way! I've got a left over of pasta with home made tomato/red pepper sauce with olives. Will of ofcourse add a good helping of parmasan cheese haha. Having acupuncture in an hour so not much time today. Already made my fresh juice for tomorrow so am right on schedule! 

Welcome on board Kathy and congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? 
I've had my EC and ET at Manchester CARE as well, I highly rate the staff, aren't they nice? I had my scans etc in Halifax. 

Xxx


----------



## Somewhereinafrica

Hello, 

When I started IVF I thought I was going to be a Lone Ranger and hardly told anyone. I had a theory that I could bypass all the hard bits by kind of being in denial, then when it was successful I could just skip through all that infertility grief..... Then reality struck! one failed IVF and straight into a FET and I realised I need friends! As time has gone on I have found these boards invaluable and finally feel brave enough to post! 

I have a unique situation. I love in Rural Africa in a country that does not do IVF so when we found out I had PCOS and after trying for 2 years to conceive my husband and I ended up in South Africa. I am in my 20s. Our first IVF failed with Two perfect looking 5 day blasts. Because of our location we decided to stay and put our last 2 frozens in..... I am now 6dpt5dt .... Just tested and had a BFN ! I also feel just like I did last time it didn't work! 

I am feeling so defeated! We are back home now and it just hurts so bad thinking that after all we have fine through over these 2 back to back cycles it could be for nothing. I can't even contemplate what's next for us, when we will next have the luxury to leave our lives and go off and have IVF again. 


Feeling like I could use support more than ever! It's just my husband and I and our parents that know but they live in UK so it's been an isolating experience.... 

I have a respct like never before for women who go through multiple failed cycles! I actually didn't mind the IVF process itself, but the disappointment and the 2ww have gotten the better of me 


I have an early blood test on Saturday it's only 9dpt5dt but I have a huge Masters level exam for my distance learning course on Tuesday and am not prepared for bad news only the day before.... 


The next 3 days could not come quickly enough... 


Would love to connect


----------



## foxglove

Somewhere don't give up hope yet. When I got my bfp it was only on day 9dp5dt anf then the next hcg was only 70 so 6dp5dt is still too early. Is it just pcos that made you go for ivf? I am on clomid due to mine. X


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi all

MaryLou - really sorry to hear about your 3 embies. I'm hoping you're 2 put back are doing ok x

Kathy and Somewhere - welcome. Somewhere, sorry to hear your test result so far but i'm hoping it's perhaps that you just tested too early to detect?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is a really tough time.

Laila - I didn't go back to clinic today as my symptoms calmed down a fair bit today. I'm thinking now perhaps just a reaction to the drugs. Enjoy your Maccy D's...(I'm salivating!) And well done for keeping away from the ciggies!

AFM - I went out for a couple of hours today and felt a bit wiped out when I got back. Had a nice snooze on the sofa this afternoon. Got quite emotional this morning thinking it hasn't worked already. TMI warning - today, for the 1st time been having small whitish discharge. Keep thinking that's not on the list of symptoms for a BFP! I'm not sure if I have a bit of thrush. I've downloaded the Zita West 2ww relaxation CD so will listen to that in a bit. Very strange, I keep wavering between connecting to and visualising my embies doing well, to complete denial and not wanting to think about it in order to prepare myself for bad news. I suppose that's normal though.


C xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Somewhereinafrica so sorry you find yourself in this position, it's a hard journey to be on alone that's why this forum is great. I honestly think you've tested far too early to get a definitive result, I'm currently 11dp3dt and haven't tested at all yet, my OTD isn't for another 3 days, it might be best to wait until OTD and test then, fingers crossed for you. I agree that the 2ww is the hardest part of this whole process, whilst your busy doing injections it feels like you're being proactive but this part there's nothing you can do except wait and count the hours and days. Wishing you all the best.

Caroline what you're feeling is totally normal, the 2ww drives you potty - up one minute and down the next, hang in there. Are you on the cyclogest pessaries? Could it be those causing the discharge?


----------



## laila2001

hi ladies

Somewhereinafrica... I know it is hard but don't give up yet.. hold in there.  I have been trying for 15 years and have had over 12 ICSI's excluding IUI and clomid and surgeries and all and I gave up too till last year when my DH said lets give it a few more shots until we can before we reach an age that it would be too late.  All I am saying is we can only do our best and keep trying and everything else is not in our hands.  Sending you hugs   and  


Caroline... Sasha... Keike .. I had an awful episode and broke down in tears as I got a call with some very distressing news I cried for about 30mins and then I grabbed a ciggerette and smoked it in tears.  i stopped myself and washed my face and tried to calm down I got soo scared to affect my chances and that being physically traumatised and emotional wasn't good for me or my situation.  I have managed to calm down but I am soo worried that episode may have had a bad impact on everything what if I messed things up omygod I feel awful I just don't need all this I can't believe how hurt I felt and how I reacted.  I hope it will be alright I cant handle another failure    please god.


----------



## Kieke

SomeWhereInAfrica - hang in there! I also think you might have tested a bit early. Will message more tomorrow but wanted to let you know we are all here for you! Xx

Laila - so sorry to hear you recieved some distressing news! Don't beat yourself up over that one silly sigaret, it WILL NOT influence the outcome of your cycle! What ever your news is, I truly hope you find the strength and focus to remain positive whilst your little embie is nestling in! Be nice to yourself and please don't worry about the smoking! Sending you lots of hugs and positiveness xx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi

Laila - oh no hunny, what happened? Sorry you're feeling so upset. I don't think you're reaction will make much difference though. I think the vast majority of women going through the 2ww will be extremely emotional at some point . So that in itself is something you're body can cope with. But I do understand your worry. Have things calmed down? Have you got anyone to talk to where you are about what happened? Maybe a family member or your DH? Sending you a big hug (())

Sasha - no it's not the pessary as putting that somewhere else (sorry for TMI!). Oh well nothing I can do I guess. Just holding on to hope.

Hope everyone is doing ok this evening. Another day on the journey xxx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

Caroline ... Kieke ... thank you soo much for your support yesterday I just ended up in bed trying to do some breathing excercises to relieve the tension I was feeling.  I was soo emotional and had a very bad outburst and really just need to calm down and it kind of zapped out all the energy in me.  I took my clexane injection and other meds and the pain of it all just made me feel soo subdued that even when my hubby came home I didn't even notice him coming in.  I was very angry at myself for my reaction and I was afraid that I had caused myself and my poor little embie more distress and messed everything up.  

I am ok today and I have started the day with a good breakfast and lots of water and will soon go shower freshen up and try to head out for that pedicure and manicure treat.  I really need it as I think staying at home for the past 3 days has only added to the stress of waiting and no cigs and then all the sad news.  

Caroline... I dont have anyone here to talk to all my family are in the UK.  Also I am not the kind of person that reaches out to family when I go through emotional issues I tend to try to figure it out somehow myself.  I found getting on here and talking to you guys really made a difference.

Caroline... Keike..  thank you both for your words.  Keike your right 1 cig is not a big deal thanks hunny for brining things into perspective it really helped.  Thanks to you both


----------



## laila2001

sorry ladies I have my head stuck up my .... somehow I forgot to ask about how you are all doing.  

Hope you are all well and we will soon have some happy news on here with the next tester sending us news of BFP test result soon.  

Kieke... Caroline.. how you doing today? hope your morning is going well and you both feel well.


 x


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, I'm off to London for two days and just wanted to say good luck to Caroline and Sasha, I think you may be the first ones testing? Bestest of luck ladies and heaps of baby dust xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Ladies,

Mary - Have a lovely time in London

Laila - Sorry your having a bit of a hard time. Don't beat yourself up over 1 cig I'm sure you will be fine

How is everyone else feeling this morning?

AFM - I'm 8dp5dt and I was so tempted to POAS this morning but I managed to resist the urge! I'm not sure if I'm trying to find symptoms but I could swear I have a heightened sense of smell today. I do however feel like AF is about to arrive


----------



## laila2001

Jomo... Thank you hunny for your sweet words of encouragement. I'm hoping your right & that 1 ciggs doesn't mess things up. I know that it's hard to hold of on the testing bit hunny you can do it. Not long to go now. Praying it will be a BFP for you. 

Mary.. Have fun and wish you best too x


----------



## ccclaire

Feeling super nervous today 13dp2dt - tomorrow is testing day. I'm going to wait till tomorrow to test.I really mean it -  I'm going to wait. (i'm surprising myself, how well I'm controlling my urge to test)

I don't have symptoms which can't be explained by the Crinone. I do feel nauseous but that could be crinone or just because I'm nervous. 

Anyone else testing tomorrow?? 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jomo20

CCClaire - Have you had any symptoms during the 2ww? My official OTD is Monday but I will be testing Saturday so that I have the whole weekend to be able to deal with the outcome


----------



## shmushma

ccclaire....  best of luck for tomorrow ...


----------



## laila2001

ccclaire.... all the best hun for tomorrow    for you xxxxx


----------



## ccclaire

Jomo - My stomach feels bloated/gassy  I have to be careful standing up too quickly as otherwise I get a sharp pulling sensation in my stomach. I've gone off chocolate too (i'm a bar a day kinda of girl!!) I had sore boobs, but its eased off a bit. 
In the past my first preg symptom has been the metallic taste in the mouth, but I haven't had this, this time.  

Your heighten sense of smell, sounds hopeful. I feel like that AF could start at any min too.
  
Thank you  - Laila & Shmushma


----------



## SaniNK

Ccclaire - all the best for tomorrow, I hope you get your BFP! We also had 2 day transfer and for some reason this seams much longer than with the previous 5dt.


----------



## Jomo20

CCClaire - Your symptoms sound promising. I also keep comparing to how I felt when I had a BFP and this time is nothing like that at all. I know everyone keeps saying that every pregnancy is different so I'm just holding onto that thought.


----------



## laila2001

cccclaire.. stay positive     have faith and I will   for you in my prayers today.


----------



## Kieke

Laila - very pleased to hear you managed to change your feelings around this morning! That pedicure/manicure sounds like a nice treat, hope you enjoy it!
Things have picked up a bit at work so I have manage to keep myself busy instead of surfing the net.

Mary_lou - hope you have a great time in London!

Jomo - I think I'm also trying to find symptoms even though it's early days. Felt like there was something going on in my belly yesterday but today I hardly feel anything. 
Well done on stepping away from the POAS!

ccclaire - good luck for tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM - feeling fine today, had an argument with my DH last night and have not made up yet!
Can't believe I have 8 whole days to wait before I can test.


----------



## laila2001

Keike.. Thanks hunny I'm ok and decided not to beat myself about occasional cig as its all very stressful. I have had 2 today but not all way almost just half of each but not seriously inhaling them. Sorry to hear you had a bit of a thing with DH I have those with mine but I know that it's because we are at our emotional peak and I'm sure they understand. Take it easy I'm sure he will make an effort to make it up to you soon. Men don't talk about their feelings during Yreatments but they are stressed too. I know what you mean about 8 more days to go for testing I have 9 days and I just wish it's here already. Didn't go manicure yet got bit lazy had shower and a little nap and binged and now resting up on sofa watching Kim kirdashians it's so entertaining lol. I will try pick myself up and go for that pedicure in an hour. I also had a little cry earlier as I was feeling emotional and maybe it was needed as I feel a bit better now. I also read that the 2ww is when women undergoing txt experience the highest emotional peak. Ok hope rest of day goes well for you. Sending you hugs


----------



## Domgirl

Hi Ladies its lovely to finally be able to post here. I now have 1 snow baby on board 5Aa blastocyst.


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl...welcome and good luck for your 2ww. I also have 1 blasto on board and will be testing in 9 days time.


----------



## Domgirl

Same as me hun can test in 9 days time but got blood test on the 11may 
Do you think your test early? Im going to try and hold out the 9 days.


----------



## Kieke

Welcome Domgirl! Good luck with the waiting, fingers crossed we all have positive outcomes soon!

Laila - well today turned out to be rather busy! Which was a nice welcome distraction. My DH is trialling a spinal cord simulator (a device to block pain signals) which happened to coincide with our cycle! Not ideal but he waited a long time to trial this and I did not expect the trail to go on for this long. He has a lead going into his spinal cord space at his lower back, because it's temp the lead is stitched onto his skin at the bottom. This leads connects to a larger lead which connects to an battery box. He has a remote to control the settings. The permanent device would be completely implanted but they trial it first because it's not a pleasant/easy/cheap operation. My DH has severe back pain and pain in his legs. It helped a bit for his legs but not so much for his back.... this is his 5th week of trialling and we have been having some incidents with it this week which is causing me stress! It now also looks like the wound is showing mild infection so it needs to come out. Had to sort apt, time off work to take him etc. On top op things we are both disappointed that it did not work as much as hoped. Now he needs to decide if he wants to go for the full version..... I don't think there are any options for him so it might be the end of the road. Anyhow, we cross that bridge when we get there! Hope you managed to have a relaxed afternoon in the AC :-D xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hello
Can i play?!
Test date 8th but going to in-laws' that day so planning to hold out until 9th.
Been symptoms-spotting like you guys...bad (what i thought were) period pains after ET, then slightly sore boobs, sore throat, a bit dizzy and nearly fainted yest. Pretty much convinces myself it hasnt worked despite to evidence either way - usuali wake up positive and am completely glum by the evening.

Is it me or is this the longest week ever?!

Very, very best wishes to all testing tomorrow... X


----------



## foxglove

Hi all, terrible lower back pains today... 9dpo, af due Monday so I guess we shall see. Could be I pulled it lifting up my little boy but then again I lift him everyday!  Hope everyone staying sane...ish! Xx


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome Bahhumbug and Domgirl.

Foxglove - Lower back pain around 9dpo is usually a good sign of implantation


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hey

Hope everyone is well!

My OTD is tomorrow 1st of May! I tested early though and got my BFP 😍😍 

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Jomo20

Congrats on your BFP Jess


----------



## SaniNK

Great news Jess, congratulations


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

Welcome Domgirl. 

Welcome Bahhumbug - you have the same test date as me, 8th May. Although I'm considering testing a day early as that's my birthday and hoping for the best present. 

Jomo - you're doing really well hanging in there for your test date.

Jess - congratulations!

CC - good luck for tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed for you

All the other lovely ladies - hello and hope you're all doing ok?

AFM - got a question - I'm now 3dp3dt and have been invited to a friends leaving do in a bar this evening. I'm considering going as been feeling very isolated and hardly come into contact with anyone or speak to anyone since the weekend. Apart from an acupuncture session today.  I'd have to drive for about 40 minutes to get there (in London so could be a bit stressful). Obviously I wouldn't be drinking.  Half of me wants to go just to get out and have some social interaction. Half of me thinks I should stay home and continue to take it easy tonight. What would you do?  

Thanks

C xxx


----------



## laila2001

Hi ladies 

Congratulations Jess on BFP      

Will catch up with other posts and personals bit later as having a bit of a low moment right now. 

Keike.. You do very well bless you for all that you have to manage as well as having to deal with your treatment right now. You are a real inspiration God bless you  

Caroline.. Quick one about you going out. My doc told me to rest 48 hours and go enjoy life and do things that make me happy. So do what you feel is right and makes you happy x

Welcome to all other ladies. Back later I just feel off at the moment and exhausted. 

Love all x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi everyone, thought I would join you if that's ok. Congrats to all the bfps!

Have been driving myself absolutely nuts in the 2ww so far. My OTD is 6th May but booked in for hcg blood test on 5th. I stupidly tested early yesterday at 5dp5dt transfer as have seen so many get their bfps around that time. We had two transferred back, one fully hatched blast and one hatching so I thought implantation would happen quite quickly with them as well. I got a huge BFN. I have absolutely convinced myself it hasn't work now and I am distraught! It is our first ivf so has been quite a rollercoaster!


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi girls

Decided to stay at home. So it's another night on the sofa with the TV and my lovely FF's for company!

Laila, I hope you're ok sweety.

Lucieloos - welcome. Yes it's really agonizing. I haven't been in your position so difficult for me to comment. But that sounds like you tested very early and I've read posts from other ladies that tested early and got a BFN only to test at a later date and get a BFP.  Try not to worry too much, but easier said than done I know.

Xx


----------



## Domgirl

Night relaxing evening for you caroline.   find a nice movie xx


----------



## foxglove

Lucie I only got my bfp on 9dp5dt and even then it was really faint. First response are def the best for testing x


----------



## laila2001

Caroline .. Thanks hunny I'm trying but not too good today. I feel soo low and I just wanted to stop all meds I feel soo tired of all of this and awful back pains from progest injects. I feel soo lonely and felt resentful that I have to go through all of this just to have a baby when my friends are doing it so easily. I feel it hasn't worked and inside me I know it hasn't and I feel I'm just pumping my body with all these meds which are really putting a strain on every part of my body.  I feel fear of what will happen next. I just want a normal life where I like everyone else around me deserve to have a baby the easy way. Sorry girls I'm soo tired and emotional.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Caroline and Fox. If we have to do it again I definitely won't be testing early! Fox did you test before 9dp5dt and get bfn?


----------



## Caroline1759

Laila, I know exactly how you feel especially about how others find it so easy to get pregnant. I work with mostly all women and I've been surrounded by them getting pregnant all the time over the last 10 years. Plus my 2 younger sisters both got married and had babies a few years ago.  It is really really hard, especially when it's in your face all the time. But I just try to focus on me and the here and now. Of course the drugs will be making you very emotional and possibly a bit depressed even. Have you tried any relaxation techniques or have access to counselling? I downloaded the Zita West post transfer relaxation CD. It's not that expensive and you get downloads for post transfer and also for 2ww. I'm finding it helpful to not only relax but also visualize. I think what you're feeling is very common for women at this stage. Also, as trite as it may sound, watching comedy that really makes you laugh can lift you up. I'm sat watching Celebrity Juice, which makes me howl! (It's a comedy quiz show on UK TV). Maybe you could try some similar things? You might also feel better after a good night's sleep xx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

Caroline .. Thanks for being here for me and your sweet words os support. I have been up in tears since 5am and I don't know how to pull myself out from this emotional rut. I will try and go and stay with a friend today who lives in the outskirts of Cairo. She is about an hours drive from where I live. I need to get out I'm going mad. I have no symptoms at all that give me the slightest hope that this time may have worked. I can't focus on anything else really and don't understand why I'm feeling soo bad and can't defeat this depression. I do and always have had severe pms and maybe this is what it is as I usually get this up to a week before AF arrives. I was prescribed Prozac previously by my gynacologist in the past when my dad died and my system went in to shock and I was having severe pms that caused at times suicidel thoughts. The Prozac sorted that out for me and was on it for a year. After stopping it I had no pms for about 3 years after which is what the Dr had hoped for. I wanted to start Prozac several months back because it really helped with pms symptoms and thought it would also help during this treatment. I read also on the net it's the safest anti depressant for pregnant women and sometimes prescribed to women undergoing ivf. I wish I had started it a few months back the only thing is it doesn't kick in until 2 months after taking it and so I didn't want to start it during treatment. Anyways enough of my sobs this morning. I hope you enjoyed your evening and keeping well. I will try my best. 

Ladies.. Good luck to all those testing today.


----------



## poohbear3

Hello everyone  

Laila  you are not alone.  I feel the same yesterday morning i did an early pg test 8 days after 5 day transfer bfn.  All symptoms i ve had have disappeared, sore boobs etc. I was up at 4.15 yesterday and 4.45 today, crying both mornings.  I think it must be therollercoaster ride of injections ec and et and now the 2ww. Good luck and try and stay positive


----------



## poohbear3

I havejust been reading through the previous posts congratulations Jess
Good luck to any people testing today   

i had a 5 day blastocyst 9 days ago and was told by my clinic to test tomorrow and again a week later.  I wish my clinic wanted me to wait 14 days after et like a lot of you have been told that seems a reasonable amount of time to get an accurate result. As i said on my previous post i did do a hpt yesterday which was too early i know and got a bfn.  Going slightly   i am convinced now this cycle hasn't worked


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear3 .. Thanks hunny for your support. I'm soo sorry you too feel this way and for your bfn test result. It's still early hunny but I totally understand how you feel. I see from your days you're in the same boat as me trying to conceive for 15 years we been through a lot. I know we should try stay positive and let be what will be and that we tried our best. I totally feel you and if it helps I read on the thread on symptoms during 2ww that many ladies got same as you and ended up with BFP so hold in there. Thanks sweetie again and I'm thinking of you


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear... My clinic also said 14 days nothing before that is considered accurate. I know some women tested earlier after 5 d transfer and got BFP but that can be down to several factors such as different protocols and meds. It's still early dear   For u x


----------



## poohbear3

Thank you Laila   

I think i am struggling a bit as this is my last chance, trying to stay   having acupuncture this morning so hopefully that will perk me up a bit


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear.. Here for you hunny. Yes go and enjoy your accupuncture. Nothing now in our hands what's meant to be will be.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi laila and poohbear, I feel exactly the same as well. I cried a lot yesterday. I tested early at 5-6dp5dt and it was bfn. DH and I both had a good cry together. We really want it to work. Today I am 7dp5dt which is the equivalent of 12dpo when trying naturally which I know would show up for the majority of women but I'm terrified to test again. I don't know why they give such long testing dates with ivf. Is it to make sure the catch absolutely everyone before they stop taking progesterone? My OTD is 6th may and I will be 12dp5dt which is 17dpo then which seems very late.


----------



## laila2001

Lucieloo.. Sorry hunny you too are feeling soo down.   For u  and   For u dear. It's too early to test hunny. I am at exactly the same stage as you and testing now would be pointless. Remember we are not getting pregnant naturally and trigger shots can still influence test results which we wouldn't normally do in natural pregnancy. It's too early and I know several of my friends that had false negatives when they we're naturally pregnant and tested early then discovered a little later they were pregnant and that they had tested too early. Don't lose heart yet dear.    For you.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hello ladies please may I join you.....I'm kathy I'm 47 and I had an FET on Tuesday. We are trying for a sibling for our DS Alfie who is 4. We had 8 frosties from previous cycles. 3 didn't make it, 3 were put back and 2 are hanging in at the lab hopefully growing on. 
I'm a pharmacist but not working at the mo so I'm missing out on all the sticks to pee on like I had when I did the Alfie cycle!!
I said I wouldn't worry as much with this 2ww but I'm already driving myself mad!!!!!
Will be lovely to have people to go mad with xx


OTD 11th May x


----------



## shmushma

today im in a haze ... fell like a drug addict after utrogest pills in the morning.. cant stand up straight,,, havent had such a strong reaction ever... knocked a tea cap off the table and dropped my laptop on the floor... what is going on? anyone felt like this?  ... need to sleep asap....    luck to all ladies... strugglin to type... hugzz


----------



## laila2001

Kathy.. Welcome to the 2ww mad club and don't worry you are not alone a lot of us are going   Together on this 2ww. I have to say that I admire you for your age and your decision to continue IVF treatments. You have inspired me as I never thought I would keep trying until 42. I felt it would be too late and would never work for me past that age. You have really inspired me. I won't give up too. Good luck hunny and welcome. I test on 9th May.


----------



## laila2001

Mushma.. Oh sooo sorry to hear you're not feeling so well. How long are you into your 2 ww?  Maybe you should contact clinic incase it's a reaction to meds.   For u Hun n that you feel better soon.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Laila, I know the trigger shot is definitely out of my system though from my last test so anything else should show up now. I've really convinced myself it hasn't worked. Feel so tired and fuzzy headed from all the Crinone. The 2ww is so hard.


----------



## foxglove

Lucie... I didn't test before 9dp5dt but I doubt it will have shown. My hcg the next day was only 70 so I would have only just had enough hcg on 9dp5dt to show up on a test. 

Laila hope you are doing ok 

Welcome kathie and poor bear and anyone else

Shmushma ... Hope the haze lifts  think it is totally normal especially on drugs. 

Hi to Caroline and anyone else I have missed.

Afm 10dpo - bad lower back and cramping last night so expecting af to make her appearance very soon. I'm off for a scan tomorrow to double check the clomid hasn't given me cysts and that if it doesn't work this time then I can go ahead and do another round next month. 

Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks fox, I have been using frers though which apparently test to 12.5 and sometimes even 6 so any trace of extra hcg should have been picked up by now. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## foxglove

Thanks lucie, it's so frustrating isn't it how we have to wait so long... Hang in there for a while longer though. I will keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## laila2001

Hi everyone

I am also sooooo frustrated how long we have to wait. I have just taken my meds and feel that my skin is slowly going very grain and if anyone squeezed me they would drain cups of white fluids full of chalky tablets and oily progest. I just can't believe I have to take sooo much for another 8 days Omygod. I can't believe how much meds tablets injects and suppositories meds and injections left right and centre. I feel my body will **** down with 8 more days with all this 

I also feel it hasn't worked for me and I just want to pack it all in. Sooooo tired! 

Ok best wishes to anyone testing today.


----------



## Kieke

Bahhumbug - welcome to the waiting group! Not sure if I mentioned it before but my OTD is also 8/5.

Foxglove - I hope your back pain has settled a bit?

Jess - congrats with your BFP!! Woohoo    

Laila - kissed and made up with my DH and we are seeing the pain clinic this afternoon. I'm positive they will remove the leads which will bring his trial to an end... not sure what is next for us but trying to stay positive! 
I'm so sorry to hear you are struggling so much. If I would I would pop round to give you a massive hug!   And I would do my best to make you laugh!  
I hope you find some welcome distraction today.

Lucieloos - Welcome to this thread! Did you not test a bit too early? Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome!

Caroline - I can't stand Celebrity Juice lol but I'm glad it's making you laugh! Laughing is the key!

Poohbear - sorry to hear you are feeling low as well. Hoping the acupuncture perked you up a bit, it always works for me. 

Kathy - welcome on board! Wishing you the best of luck! 

Shmushma - sending you lots of positive energy!

AFM - well 6dp2dt, I can't believe how quick this last week has gone! I'm feeling positive overall and could swear I feel some implantation cramps but this might be wishful thinking. This is my first cycle so not sure what to feel or what not to feel. Only working half day today so the day should go quick! 
xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Only away for 24 hours and so much to catch up on!

Laila sorry you're feeling so down this cycle, did you manage to get yourself out for a manicure/pedicure? Getting out and being a little distracted sounds like it could do you the world of good.

Shmushma I hope you've managed to seek help from your clinic regarding everything feeling hazy, I haven't experienced this before so can't help so definitely a call to your clinic I think. I hope you feel better soon.

Foxglove fingers crossed for good news at your scan today.

Kathy welcome again, I did reply to your post yesterday morning, we're in a similar situation, I wish you every success in this cycle.

Kieke really sorry to hear that things haven't gone as well as hoped with DH's spinal cord device. It must be hard for you with it coinciding with your treatment as well. It's lovely that you're sounding so positive today, I'm a firm believer in PMA.

Marylou thank you for the good luck wishes, I hope you have an amazing time in London.

Jomo how are you feeling today? I hope you're having a positive day   Did you manage to resist the urge to poas this morning? I remember you saying you were thinking of testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.

ccclaire fingers crossed it's good news for you today  

SaniNK how are you doing today?

Domgirl welcome aboard the 2ww!

Bahhumbug welcome to the 2ww, I recognise you from the other thread, how are you doing?

Jess congratulations on your bfp!

Lucieloos thats way to early to test, fingers crossed the result changes for you in the next few days.

Caroline I hope you enjoyed your evening at home resting.

Poohbeah sorry for your bfn fingers crossed the result changes for you for tomorrow.

AFM OTD is tomorrow! Only 1 more sleep to go. I haven't tested at all, I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't jinx it this time by testing early and have managed to stick to that, so I have no idea which way it's going to go! I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight!!


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Ladies,

I'm struggling to keep up with this thread so sorry for the lack of personals. I will try and catch up properly over the weekend.

Sasha - Wow only one more sleep till your OTD, you must be quite nervous but excited. You have done so well holding out and not testing early. Have you had any further symptoms? I managed to resist POAS again this morning. I know my OTD is on Monday, but my last clinic told me to test 14dpo last time so I'm thinking testing tomorrow (15dpo) I should def know either way. Good luck for testing tomorrow, I have everything crossed that you get your BFP x

Do you lovely ladies have anything nice planned for the Bank Holiday weekend?


----------



## Sasha1973

Jomo yes I do have a mixture of nerves and excitement, I haven't had any more symptoms and definitely nothing like my previous bfp, but I do feel 'different' but that could all be down to the progesterone, who knows! Good luck for testing tomorrow too, I do think 15dpo should give you a definitive answer so keeping everything crossed for us both on getting our bf's tomorrow xx


----------



## SaniNK

Sasha1973 - Fingers crossed for your for BFP tomorrow  ! How are you feeling? .... Besides the emotional side of things I feel exceptionally well, which scares me a lot, did have some cramping last evening but that might just have been my cooking . I try not to read every little pain and twinge I have as that just kicks off the crazy symptom search on Google .


----------



## Sasha1973

SaniNK I feel pretty good generally, a bit tired and a bit like AF is coming but I know these could be symptoms of a positive or negative so really unsure which way it's going to go, I'm feeling positive mentally though and I really believe that helps. How many days do you have left now?


----------



## ccclaire

Good Morning ladies in waiting.

I have some good news to share .... I got a BFP!

Thank you everyone on this thread for helping me through yesterday. Your kind words meant so much.

Wishing everyone on here all the best of luck for their OTDs

_If your going through hell, just keep on going. _


----------



## Jomo20

Congratulations ccclaire, that is fab news


----------



## SaniNK

Ccclaire - congratulations on your BFP, so good to hear your 2dt worked .

Sasha1973 - I still have till next Wednesday so plenty of time, I just hope weekend goes quick .


----------



## Sasha1973

Ccclaire that's fantastic news massive congratulations!!


----------



## laila2001

Ccclaire... Woooooooow!!!! Congratulations       

Will catch up with personals later 

Keike.. Ur a star and sooo glad u n DH made up and things are looking better for you xxxxx 

Ok back later x


----------



## Zombie

Hi all, sorry I haven't been posting, I had a busy-ish couple of days, it's taken me ages to catch up on this thread!!!

Laila, sorry to hear you've been feeling so low. I think that you're fantastic, giving up the smokes as well as going through all of this! Nicotine is a really nasty thing to give up. It's a really addictive drug, so don't beat yourself up for having the odd slip. You've done so well so far, just keep going and take every day as it comes.

Congratulations on the BFP's so far!

AFM: A few days after ET I had some weird electric shock type niggly pains in the same place low down on and off for a couple of days. I had really sore, firm boobs up until about 2 days after ET, now they feel soft and he discomfort is on the nipples only now, boobs are bigger than usual, but think that's the stims more than anything else. I've had random, vivid dreams and most days I'm super sleepy (like can't keep eyes open an hour after getting out of bed!) and some days I'm just ravenous all day long!! Other days, like yesterday, I get nothing at all.
Woke up today with period pain type cramps, but have been a bit extra poopy today, so the cramps could be ibs or it could be AF on her way, so feeling very confused and really wishing this were all over and done with now. The wait is agony!

All the way through I've been really positive and not even entertained the thought that it won't work, but now I'm feeling doubtful. I need to get out of my own head a bit and stop thinking about it I think. Fortunately as its my birthday today, DH is working half a day and then taking me shopping this afternoon. Hoping this will lift my spirits a bit. 

Fingers cross for the next lots of testers, sending lots of positive wishes your way
Xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

Laila - going to your friend's sounds like a good idea. When you feel that low it's easy to isolate yourself but I think you need to be around people. I hope you feel better soon hun x

CcClaire - amazing news! Congratulations  

Jomo and Sasha - I'm keeping everything crossed for your testing x

Mungobungo - you have described the exact same symptoms and emotions that I've experienced since ET. Happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day and you're DH treats you this afternoon.

Welcome to all the newcomers and hello to all the other ladies (sorry again for lack of names as on my phone). I hope you're all doing ok.

AFM - just had a session with someone who does hypnotherapy and coaching for fertility. Bit pricey, but I find her to be very nice and it's useful as going through this alone I feel I need to get as much support as I can (just to even stay sane!). So feeling relatively chilled right now. Trying to decide whether to stay in London for the weekend or drive a couple of hours to Kent to stay with my folks.

Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Happy Birthday Mungobungo   

Caroline - I tried a few sessions of hypnotherapy and I found they really helped. I couldn't continue with the sessions though at they were £75 an hour! I'm glad your feeling chilled now


----------



## shmushma

wow... that is amazing ccclaire..... congratulations!!!!!!! 
sasha ...and jomo.. good luck with the blood tests coming up!  

p.s. im ok now , the dizziness not as bad as this am...


----------



## laila2001

Hey ladies 

Where are you all? I hope all of you are doing well. Thanks for the lovely personals in support of my low mood earlier all your posts are sooo supportive. 

Caroline... Didn't go out I just didn't feel like seeing anyone really so stayed home and watched a movie. It was a funny one (Tammy) sooo funny but I switched of half way. I don't know what's going on with me I feel very dull and tired. I was also a bit down when I saw the state of my tummy which looks like a dart board because of clexane injections. I don't know if I'm doing them wrong but they leave big round hole scares which look red. It made me feel a bit sorry for myself I don't know. 

Apart from that I hope you guys are all doing well and I got all your wishes and read your personals. Thanks ladies xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Only a suggestion but when I was in here with my 2ww with Alfie one of the group used to put a daily update on who was where .... So we all know hen we are all near testing like this 

Kathyandadrian ....... 3 frosties onboard OTD 11th may ......

Then we all knew when each of us were testing and who was next and she did an update of the outcomes 

Just a suggestion xx


----------



## laila2001

Hi Kathy .. If yiu fonts the first page of this thread you will see names, treatments and OFTD for each of us. There isn't the information on how many embies but other is there. Click on page one of this thread. 

Hope that helps. I don't know if it's up to date with all our information but quite a few recently joined so might be in the processing. 

X


----------



## Caroline1759

Hey

So,  I didn't actually make it to Kent! So, spending the weekend at home in London. 

Laila - do you have to do the clexane shots in your tummy or could you do them in the top of your thighs? I'm glad you watched a funny film. Keep doing nice little things for yourself to help lift your mood. I'm just chilling again in front of the TV tonight. I must say this whole thing is making me very lazy and lethargic. I think my body will go into shock when I have to return to work next week.

No updates - I'm 4dp3dt. Still very bloated, crampy, weird dreams, insomnia (that's a new one), and constantly hungry. Skin and hair look dull and I've even got a touch of acne for the first time in 30 years! Ah, the joys of hormones. I think these are all likely due to the Progesterone.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Sasha and Jomo, I hope you're not to nervous about your upcoming tests. Really hoping it's good news for both of you.

Xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Aww thanks for that laila. I didn't see it .... Have asked sharry to add me to the list x

How's everyone feeling? 

We had 8 frosties taken out.
3 frosties onboard
And just found out that the remaining 2 grew to blasts but we're too poor quality to re freeze .... Gutted so this 2ww will definitely be my last x


----------



## laila2001

Hey Caroline .. Haven't tried clexane in thighs as I thought they are not intramuscular but need a pinch of skin. I know the needle is short though. Is that where you do them? To me honest they are really making my belly taught and when I try stretch up I feel awful pain in my mid area and shortness of breath. Do I just pinch upper thigh and go for it? I have got 8 more days and I'm really agonizing now with them going in tummy. 

I also stayed home and have all your symptoms exactly but no acne as yet. I am constantly hungry too and feel very lazy and have gases especially today.  I am 5dpt today so I dont think its pregnancy symptoms but like you believe it progesterone. Anyways glad your doing well and thanks again for your wonderful support and being here for me.  

Ladies goodluck for testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi Laila

I'm not on Clexane so I can't advise you. It was just a thought, if they're subcutaneous, whether you could use another site if your tummy is too sore? Can you ask your nurse or doctor about it?

Xx


----------



## SaniNK

Hi Laila, I'm also on clexane and unfortunetly it will sting  the nurse told me that most important is to make sure it's 5 cm away from belly button when you inject and not to rub or even touch the injection place straight after it. ... I think we just have to keep in mind why we are doing it, I know it's unfair at times that we all have to go through these things but fingers crossed we will achieve our dream .


----------



## laila2001

Caroline.. Sanink.. Thanks for information I have just taken it in tummy again and I'm just shattered and in a hot sweat for some strange reason. I'm in bed waiting few mins to take progesterone. I guess I need to just do it and not think to much and be numb to all this for a while. 

Ok ladies night all. Xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hello ladies .... Thought this might make u all have a giggle in the crazy 2ww .... I found this on here on many of my 2wws ..... Enjoy ladies xx

SYMPTOM SPOTTING
I can be quite imaginative and empathetically hypochondriacal, and so in the heady early days of TTC (and, later, the post-lap period and the early IVF era), I detected and/or persuaded myself that I was feeling these symptoms. As a result of this pioneering research, I can now bring you a list of some of the most commonly cited symptoms and possible alternative explanations.* If this saves even one desperate, imaginative, Dr.-Google-consulting IFer from wasting hours and hours wondering if maybe, maybe, she is knocked up (instead of just waiting a couple of days and then peeing on a stick), then my efforts shall have been worth all the heartache. With the time I have spent poring over these posts and analyzing my body, I could have written a hit screenplay that might have paid for more fertility treatments. 

So here goes: 

Sore boobs: 
Possible explanation: You're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone is making your boobs hurt. Or: that vise grip you've had on them for the last week (in order to check to see if they hurt) has resulted in bruises, which hurt. 

Cramps that feel just like AF: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is expanding, since you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Your ovaries are each the size of your cat's head, and your uterus resents the fact that they're occupying all the real estate down there. Or: AF might be coming. Or: those are actually bowel cramps, indicating that perhaps you shouldn't have ordered the large seaweed salad or chased it with the cheese course. Or: so great are your psychosomatic powers that you have willed your uterus to cramp, in which case I acknowledge your accomplishment. 

High temperatures: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing temperature-raising progesterone, because you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: If you're doing IVF, you're injecting progesterone into your body every day, duh. Or: you're in such a frenzy of anxiety and anticipation at all times that you've pushed up your own body temperature. Yes, thank you, I am well known for this feat. 

Discharge down thar: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing lots of fluid and plugging up your cervix in anticipation of 38 more weeks of pregnancy! 
Alternative explanations: If you produce a solid amount of progesterone on a normal cycle, you probably have always done this and are only noticing it now, since why would you notice it normally, since, uh, gross? Or: drugs! 

Flatulence: 
Possible explanation: Your body is slowing down its digestion to get all the nutrients out of every bite you eat! You know, so it can feed your baby! 
Alternative explanations: You've upped your fiber intake since you're TTC. Or: see seaweed salad comment, above. 

Frequent urination: 
Possible explanation: Your body is working overtime to clear toxins from your body! Since you're knocked up! (Note that I just made this explanation up.) 
Alternative explanations: You're drinking water since you're TTC. Or: you always pee all the time. Or: you want to be peeing all the time since it would mean you're pregnant, so this makes you have to go more often. Or: someone has just told you you can't go to the bathroom for ten hours, which makes you have to go now. 

The cat food smells bad: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones have made your nose attuned to smells, perhaps to keep you from eating something rancid and endangering your baby-to-be. 
Alternative explanation: The cat food always smells bad - you just don't normally get so close or indulge in a long, wine-sniffing snort of the stuff. 

Metallic taste in your mouth: 
Possible explanation: I have no idea. But you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: You've been sucking on a penny. Or: your powers of psychosomatic conjuring are so great that you've created this sensation, in which case I bow humbly before you, because even I have never been able to feel this one. 

Glass in your nipples: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are making your nipples grow and expand into disturbing, dark, saucer-sized entities. 
Alternative explanation: Progesterone in oil. 

Insomnia and nightmares: 
Possible explanation: Your brain is detecting subtle changes in your pregnant body, and it is processing this rather major development. 
Alternative explanations: This is merely a symptom of being (a) in the 2ww, (b) infertile, or, (c) in the most severe cases, in the 2ww and infertile. 

Orgasm dreams: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is cramping as it expands, and so your sleeping mind tries to create a scenario around this physical sensation, which then results in some sort of pleasurable dream, which in turn creates a pleasurable physical sensation. 
Alternative explanations: This is the one feint by the universe towards rectifying the injustice you're suffering; enjoy. Or: you're horny! (Note: this explanation is less likely if you are on your sixth (or higher) unsuccessful natural TTC cycle, in which case you may feel you never want to have sex again.) 

Fatigue: 
Possible explanation: Your body is in overdrive, trying to raise a good citizen of the world! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone. Or: all that hoping has worn you out. Or: insomnia and nightmares (see above). 

Nausea: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are upsetting your tummy, which doesn't seem to make much sense, but then neither does your appendix. 
Alternative explanation: You've been sniffing too much cat food. 

Blue veins in boobs and stomach: 
Possible explanation: Because you are working to support two lives, your circulatory system has to ramp up majorly - hence the visible veins. 
Alternative explanation: You are descended from a long line of pallid, possibly inbred people of Northern European heritage, and your skin is always translucent; also, you were looking at yourself underneath fluorescent lights.


----------



## SaniNK

Kathy - that post is great, made me giggle and it just shows how really crazy the 2WW is. Last night I had some cramping and told my hubby - oh I hope it's implantation, to which he responded - I hope it's not your soup as I also had it . I just hope we all  will be in place soon where will be able to pick out few things from our 2WW and giggle about them.


----------



## poohbear3

Well i tested again today OTD given by clinic   to say i m devastated is an understatement.  The protocol at my clinic is retest again in a week

Sorry if tmi, yesterday afternoon i went to the toilet and passed a few brown looking straggly bits i telephoned clinic and they said possibly clumps of crinone.  It hasn't developed into period bleeding and i m not having any cramps. Which is why i didn't get back on here yesterday.

Good luck everyone, especially the people testing today


----------



## Sasha1973

Poohbear - so sorry to read your devastating news. Sending massive hugs


----------



## Sasha1973

Thank you so much for all your well wishes - it's a BFP for us this morning!! I can't quite believe it! So excited I'm shaking like a leaf!! Hopefully many more to come on this thread! Xx


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear... Sorry hunny for your news but if your clinic say test again in a week is it because it's still early? I'm not sure what they mean if today your OFTD?  So does it mean your test could be wrong? Sorry Hun if I got it mixed up its just your post says OFTD is when you tested. Ok fingers crossed if you still have another chance it may be inaccurate at this stage.


----------



## Zombie

Oh Poohbear sorry to hear that. Big hugs. 

Kathy, that made me lol, so, so very true - I've been doing this every month for the last 8 years, the paranoia and symptom spotting is just quadrupled on ivf cycles.
Have to stop! Have to stop!

I had a really lovely day yesterday with lots of surprises and lovely things. Felt very loved. Shopping was annoying because everywhere I turned there seemed to be a pregnant belly or newborn and it made me feel really irritated. I got really annoyed at a pregnant woman who seemed to follow me around , to the point that I actually vocalised my craziness to DH, telling him that I want her to get lost with her stupid pregnantness! I had to leave the shop!! I'm such a jerk sometimes! Lol


----------



## SaniNK

Sasha1973 - congratulations, such a good news .


----------



## SaniNK

Poohbear - I'm so sorry for your sad news  sending you lot of hugs.


----------



## laila2001

Sasha ..Omygod sooooooooo happy for you hunny       Congratulations you sooooo deserve it xxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

SaniNK thank you so much. I'm really really routing for you too xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Laila thank you so much I love the dancing bananas xx


----------



## laila2001

Sasha... You're welcome dear glad you enjoyed bananas here's more           so happy for you. Enjoy the rest of the 9 months and have a wonderful pregnancy. 

Want to also wish everyone else testing today best of luck   For you all x


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Hello lovely ladies, please may I join you? I recognise a few of you from the April/May cycle buddies thread, so hello there!

We had ET yesterday, one fresh embie on board. This is our first cycle.

Kathy - I love your symptom spotting post. Too funny!

Much love xxx


----------



## laila2001

IkeaMonkey .. Glad to see you again. Welcome to 2ww going mad club      Enjoy!


----------



## Zombie

Sasha, congratulations!!

Welcome to the new 2WW-ers!


----------



## poohbear3

Thank you ladies  

Congratulations Sasha  

Laila i think you are right.  It is only 10 days since et i think it is too early.  They have said otd today but if negative and no bleeding test again in a week!  I was just a big unsure because of these straggly things but i suppose it couldbe crinone.  Oh says not to read too much into it its way too early.  I couldn't  help getting up at 4 to do test though   so confused


----------



## laila2001

Poobear.. You're welcome hunny. I am a bit confused too as most ladies here have mentioned their clinics telling them to test 14 day after ET which is the same in my case. Ok so maybe now you can start to relax Hun and just test again in a week to be on the safe side. Glad your feeling better xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Poohbear - I'm so sorry. I hope there is still some hope though if the clinic have advised retest in a week x

Sasha - that's great news, congratulations

Ikea - welcome to 2ww

Kathyandadrian : hilarious post. Thanks for a much needed laugh.

Xx


----------



## poohbear3

to all xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

awwwww poohbear my heart goes out to you ..... So sorry xxx


----------



## B1667

Morning all, 

Please can I join?  I recognise some names from the April /May cycle buddies page.  I'm on ICSI #2 had a day 5 transfer on Wed 29th OTD 12 May... eeek!! 

Poohbear so sorry to hear your news  

Congratulations again  Sasha.  

Hello to everyone hope you have a lovely long  weekend! 

B xx


----------



## Domgirl

B1667 you had transfer day before me. How you feeling?


----------



## B1667

Hi Domgirl


Lovely to hear from you... How  are you? 

I'm  ok suffered after EC this time.  Since  ET on Wed been  feeling a little  crampy  but I'm  just  putting that  down to my embies talking to  me    Felt really  tired yesterday and had some crazy dreams last night but again i can deal with it  if it's good  signs.

xx


----------



## Domgirl

I had a freeze all cycle in feb due to high risk of ohss after ec.
so had 1 grade 5Aa blastocyst  snow baby put back on board thursday. How you finding being pupo. I had a mega headache on transfer day went to bed with it. And yesterday and the day before had dizzy spells and very mild twingy/crampy feelings but not sure if thats due to the prep work they done prior to ET.


----------



## Kieke

Welcome B and IkeaMonkey!

Poohbear - so sorry to hear of your sad news. Keeping everything crossed that in a weeks time your result might be different? No sure why all clinics calculate OTD in different way... sending you hugs!  

Sasha!!! Congratulations! So happy for you! Since you like the banana's so much here we go:           

Laila - hope you are having a chilled day today! It's not nice having to take all these meds but hopefully it will all be worth it!

Good luck with the waiting everyone, I'm pleased it's a nice long weekend since I prefer to be at home than at work. It's my nieces 2nd birthday today so we have a party to attend this afternoon. We haven't told anyone who will be there and I'm know as a wine drinker so it will be interesting!
Unfortunately my DH is in a lot of extra pain today now the leads have come out so trying to cheer him up!
xx


----------



## laila2001

Hey Keike

Soooo sorry to hear about your husband but I am sure you are capable of cheering him up. He is lucky to have someone like you as you are a great person      Enjoy birthday party!  good luck with staying of the wine. 

I am just chilling at home watching movies but will go for a little walk later if I can. I am just junk food binging and I think it's all those steroids. I had this before in my last cycle when I also got a BFN so I know for sure it is meds. 

Welcome new comers! Xxx


----------



## Zombie

Poohbear, all is not lost yet. It's still possibly too early, so there's a little spark of hope for you.
Retesting again in a few days is a good idea. I was told 14 days after ET


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Sorry havent been around much

This morning I have noticed a increased size of boobs and abdo tenderness. ...im feeling very nauseous and have got stabbing pains that are taking my breath away...increased toilet trips too! What do u think? 

Blue x


----------



## laila2001

Hey Blue

Sorry your not feeling so well. Your symptoms sound promising based on 2 ww symptoms thread. When are you testing? How long are you into the 2ww? 

It may also be meds if your on several.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Im not on any meds..just did AI @ home last weekend on my cd 14 had positive opk 20hours before..due af on Wednesday..today cd21


----------



## laila2001

Ladies 

I am eating sooooo much     What is going on? Anyway eating like a monster? 

I am also soooooo stressed out! I want to go out but just also feel sooo lazy and tired  :


How's everyone else? Anyone else doing same?


----------



## shmushma

AF has come ...     did a home test and BFN......  gutted... how do I tell my DH... 

best of luck to all the ladies of May .. fingers always crossed...  

hopefully back in august for the third ICSI.... thank you for all the support  
..raining outside ...


----------



## laila2001

Shmushma... Sorry hunny    For you. Hopefully next time will be your BFP. Sorry hunny.


----------



## poohbear3

Shmushma    so sorry to hear your news.  Stay positive for next time      xxx


----------



## poohbear3

Laila i was eating lots too for the first week after et possibly all tge hormones  xx

Keike hope you survive the party without too many questions  

Bluestone sounds like a good sign  

Thank you Mungobungo, Kieke  B1667, Kathyandadrian, Caroline1759 

 to you all


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear.. Yes I think you're right all these meds


----------



## SaniNK

Shmushma - so sorry for your news, best of luck with the next cycle,   it will work.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Poohbear I just read that you tested at 10 post transfer  ..... That's definitely too early even with a 5 day embryo you need implantation to occur before you start to release hcg. I'm a pharmacist and I did a lot of work on clinical testing ..... I would 100% say it's too early.
Also when I got a BFP with Alfie I tested day 12 post transfer with 3 day embryos and got a BFN 2 days later I got a very feint 2nd line .... It wasn't until about day 16 that my hcg levels were sufficient enough to give a quick reading.

Don't give up just yet xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Smushma ..... So sorry about your BFN ......(((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, I’m back from London and feeling slightly deflated. The trip was to attend a meeting I’ve been putting off for a while, which btw went really well…Unfortunately somehow in the last two days my body has gone back to feeling completely normal, like nothing ever happened! From (sorry for tmi) constipated, bloated, short of breath, period pains, night sweats and various twinges I’ve gone to nothing at all!! Found myself running up a flight of stairs this morning which I couldn’t have dreamed of last week.

Oh and one more thing I wasn’t even going to tell anyone, I'm such an idiot… got up at 2:30am last night and peed on a stick… not just any stick, the evil kind with BFNs. Hate this. I know it’s too early, OF COURSE IT IS!!! and there;s still a chance but with no symptoms to speak of I’m afraid this is it for me. 

Shmushma my heart goes out to you, sending you a big hug and lots of love   Do take care of yourself and best of luck with your next cycle. 

Laila hope you are feeling better? This 2ww business is a nightmare, isn’t it? Btw I’m eating loads too. Also on our clinic advise I’ve been injecting clexane into my thighs?? wonder if it’s worth checking with your dr?

Sasha your’s is the best news I’ve had all day! How excited you must be, wishing you a super healthy pregnancy! (sorry I don't think I have the dancing bananas 

Kieke sorry to hear about your hubby, hope he feels better and that you are both enjoying the party this afternoon. 

poohbear so sorry for your BFN, but if i understood right there’s still a chance? 

Ccclaire - congratulations on your BFP!!!!

Jomo have you tested today or are you waiting till Monday?  xx m oh ps can't remember now who posted the article about all the symptoms but thank you very much it provided me with a much needed giggle!!


----------



## foxglove

Hi all, sorry no personals as down at the inlaws. I have read your news and sending you all well wishes. 

I had my scan this morning as got terrible cramping this month whilst clomid and wanted to know that if it isn't successful that I could carry on taking the clomid. Good news all ok and no cysts. I did do a test before hand but it was a bfn ... Consultant did say 10dpo was too early so not quite given up hope yet. Fingers crossed. Having cramping like af is on her way bit been having those for the last few days.... Don't you just hate the waiting and guessing!! Xx


----------



## Jomo20

Sorry ladies I meant to post earlier but I have been in a selfish fog!

Congratulations Sasha so pleased for you.

SANINK - I have a really good feeling that this time will be good for you.

Poohbear - I really hope things turn around for you. 

Laila/Caroline - I have everything crossed that things work out 

Shm ushma - so sorry you got BFN it's the worst feeling in the world! 

Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

😥😥 feeling a bit down ladies 
Just got changed and you know when you have that week before AF heavy boob feeling when you remove you're bra?
I just had that .... Does this mean AF is coming 😭😭😭😭


----------



## SaniNK

Jomo20 - so good to hear from you, I was starting to wonder if all is ok! But I can totally understand the selfish fog, I have been nothing but selfish these days, I have taken up all sofa now with remote controls and tub of Ben & Jerrys.


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi everyone

Shmushma - I'm so sorry. I hope this is not the end though and that you'll be able to try again in the future? 

Jomo - think it's totally ok to be in a "selfish fog". I know I am. when are you testing? Was it this weekend?

Laila - hope you're not in too much pain

Kathy - I know exactly how you feel. Every time I go to the loo I keep expecting to see AF. I get very low with PMT every month and I'm wondering if that's what I have now.

Marylou - again I could have written your post. I had really bad bloating, cramps, twinges, sore boobs, dreams etc. Now that's all died down and virtally disappeared. Today I went out in London for several hours and like you could have run up and down the stairs. Felt nothing. Of course the thought that nothing is happening is ever present.

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok?

I'm sorry but feeling very low and emotional tonight. Mostly to do with being alone. I know I haven't given myself time to get over the breakdown of my recent relationship. I'm really upset tonight, thinking about him and knowing he's met someone else straight away and is no doubt spending the weekend with her just hurts so much. I feel so much anger towards him for how badly he treated me at the end. He was very spiteful. I know I should be glad it's over but the truth is I'm very sad and very hurt. It's Saturday night that I find the hardest as I always spent the weekends at his and Saturday night's cuddled up on the sofa with him. I am also really shocked at how quickly he moved on to someone else. Only the week before we broke up we were telling each other how much we loved each other and he was planning for us to go away together on holiday next month. I'm not stupid or naive but I feel utterly duped and confused by what happened. And as deeply as I want a child, I feel incredibly sad that i'm going through this alone. Then I feel guilty that I should be thinking about my embryos and not getting upset over him. Sorry to let off here, but I just can't stop crying and thinking this wasn't supposed to be like this. 

Xx


----------



## poohbear3

Just quickly as i can hardly keep my eyes open will post more tomorrow  

Caroline1759 sending you a massive hug we are all here for you    I wouldn't be able to sleep not replying to your message xxx


----------



## SaniNK

Caroline - You are such an amazingly strong person, sending you lots of   and   this cycle brings the long waited BFP! Hold on there, he is not worth your tears if he just moved on like that.


----------



## laila2001

Caroline.. Hunny I'm sorry but you deserve a lot better. Do you remember when I told you I had distressing news it was similar to what you are going through now. And I felt all the same feelings but trust me a man who treats you badly doesn't deserve a single tiny bitsy tear or sadness none at all!!!!  Please think of yourself and love yourself and your embies and when you get that BFP you will feel you have the world and no one no loser deserves your tears or hurt.


----------



## kathyandadrian

AWWW Caroline he's simply not worth your tears..... I used to be with someone like that and then I met a real man ... There's lots of good men out there and you are clearly a loving person and too good for him x

You look after them little embryos and hang on in there xxx

Lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thinking of you, Caroline.
Lots of love surrounding you on here x x 
Sleep well


----------



## laila2001

Marylou.. Thanks for ur reassurance re eating too much made me feel like I'm not a big fat monster after all  
Also thanks for note on clexane but did you mean your clinic advises you to take in thigh? High up in fleshy bit or is it intramuscular? I am really feeling it in tummy now. I will also try call clinic tomorrow to check as I really could do with a change of site and some relief from my tummy as its really feeling sore after 7 days or more of clexane. I'm also on highest dose


----------



## Caroline1759

Thanks girls. I do really appreciate your support so much. I think today is the first day I've felt physically normal in about 4 weeks. And not having to remember to self inject, go to appointments, have the procedures, recover from procedures etc etc. Has meant that I've had time to sit and think about him and what happened. I hope by tomorrow I'll pull myself together.

Thanks again and goodnight xxx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies ...

Up again since 5am and been sitting here with thoughts and feelings that this hasn't worked for me again. It's like I know I feel it and it makes me just want to pack it all in or like I don't care anymore. I just have no signs or indications different to all my other negative cycles and just know. I have prepared myself for that outcome as I feel and think why would it after all the tries I had why would it be different.  I never achieved implantation and it's always been a mystery to medics when I always produce good follies in the past.  Oh well I won't put a downer on everyone else. Sorry ladies just felt like letting it out. 

Sending best wishes to those testing today. 

Love x


----------



## poohbear3

Laila it is so hard to know how to feel after all the feelings of injections and hormones to be in limbo.  I hope and   this time will be different for you    xxx

Caroline I hope you managed to get some sleep. As the others have said try not too waste to much energy on him.  Sending lots of   and  to you and your embie xxx

hope everyone is ok lots of   to you all 

afm had brown discharge when wiping myself last night again and also stringy bits.  I dont know if this means it has failed but i m trying to keep an open mind until i test again on Saturday the only positive thing is i havent had period pain or red blood so i guess thats a good sign.  I m going through not believing it has worked to being hopeful several times a day.  Feeling slightly


----------



## foxglove

So sorry some of you are feeling low. Try to remain positive. I didn't think it had worked my first time and felt so ill following the whole ec etc... I had written it off and then I got my bfp! Don't give up hope.

Afm still no period, think due on Tuesday so won't test again til then if she hasn't arrived by back and tummy pain again so who knows. 

Xx


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear..foxglove... Thanks for your kind words. Wish you both also best of luck and   Thoughts x


----------



## kathyandadrian

AWWW laila don't give up hope hunni ..... It will be your turn and thus could just be the one.....I gave up all hope on my last cycle ..... Convinced it never had worked so it never would.....I was 42 .....and Alfie is now 4 xxxxx

Poohbear. ..... I had browny reddy stringy bits a week before my BFP .... I'm actually looking for it now .... I think it's a good sign ..... My friend Sarah did a test got a BFP and then seemed to have AF for nearly 2 days ..... She saw the heartbeat the other day and is 6 weeks X

I had a weird night .... Not feeling sleepy at all, then going into really deep sleeps and having the most bizarre series of dreams!!! Too rude to discuss on here!!!!!

I have the same thing feeling low thinking it's not worked and then having the odd moment of a glimmer that it might have done .... I get upset because these embies are from when I was 42 and now I'm 47 it's my last hope of a sibling for Alfie.... We lost the other 5 frosties in the thaw process 😥 such a mixture of emotions up, down, accepting, crying, giddy all together.

With previous failed cycles AF has arrived on her due date before OTD ... She's due 8th may ....test day 11th may 

Sending lots of hugs live and sticky vibes to all and have a lovely Sunday xxxxxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Kathy

Thanks for such an encouraging and upbeat message which certainly helps me, and i'm sure other like me who think an alien had taken over their body and mind!
X


----------



## laila2001

Kathy .. Thanks sweetie but as much as I want to believe maybe I know inside it hasn't worked for me. I know negativity doesn't help but I want to be ready for the worst so I don't fall from a high flat on my face. I guess the only thing that can happen is the opposite which I am totally not expecting. I had accepted my fate 5 years go and stopped all treatments. It was my husband who felt that due to the technological advances just maybe. What he doesn't realize is that all the technology advances can't make embies implant inside of me that has to happen with gods blessings and his will. I feel for some reason it's not the will of God. Anyway I know we should have faith and do our best and that's all I can do. But your support and kind words are soo appreciated.


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies!

Shushma - relay sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of hugs!  

Laila & Poobear, the party was nice, a bit tame to be honest haha. I was not asked once if I fancied a glass of wine. I was driving so only would have had the 1 (or 2...) normally but still. Stayed a couple of hours and was home before 8.

Mary-Lou - don't give up yet! My symptoms change day by day, it's very confusing... 

Caroline, sorry to hear you are feeling so low! Life is difficult enough without our fertility issues so I can totally understand it's extra tough if you are doing it on your own! Hope you feel refreshed and positive this morning! Do you have anything planned for today?

Laila - how are you this morning? I'm still having to go for this walk/exercise session haha, I'm so lazy at the moment! I'm trying not to give in to the comfort eating thing too much. Was munching on all sorts yesterday at the party - they had a buffet thing going on and I just can't help myself haha.
Are you doing anything nice today? 

AFM, after definalty feeling different for a couple of days I feel rather normal today... trying not to read too much into it since I will only know when it's OTD. 
Feeling lazy today, don't think sleeping for 11 hours energized me much! Have to go out for the weekly shop but I think that will be the highlight of my day.
xxx


----------



## laila2001

Keike .. Thank u dear and I'm glad your party went well. I am just sitting here in tears I just feel very down and can't seem to pull myself out of this low mood. I tried to watch a movie but just burst into tears. I then smoked and then cried more for doing that and threw pack down the toilet. I'm not having a good time and feel very isolated. I think it's severe pms which I get about a week before AF which is what I am putting it down too I think it's what all this is about.  I'm sorry I'm just in a big sob right now and soo angry at myself for acting like baby brat! I need to just grow up and get out of this somehow. I know you asked what I'm going do today and I thought for moment that I am such a baby I didn't even think of taking any positive steps to help myself. Just soo stupid feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Kieke

Laila - please never feel stupid for feeling the way you do! You know that yor feelings are 100x more intense due to hormones etc! It's temporary and it WILL pass! You will pick yourself up eventually, I know you will! So don't beat yourself up over it. The waiting is awfull and it's such an emotional rollercoaster... we just have to hope and pray that it's all happening for good reasons. For me it helps to be in denial and to not think about a plan B as yet but I know it's different for everybody. Maybe you can bake something this afternoon? Phone a friend/family member? Pick another movie that will make you laugh   or go for a walk??
Sending you lots of love!!


----------



## laila2001

Keike... yes thank you I will try and do that I will go and take a shower now and see if I can somehow get out of this depressing mood.  Ok love to you and hope you have a good day too.  thanks for the support and love and ideas hunny really helpful.


----------



## laila2001

Keike... oh I just noticed that walk bum smiley in your post .... made me laugh a bit lol thanks x


----------



## poohbear3

Kathyandadrian Thank you for your kihd and encouraging words   I'm in the same boat with it being our last chance.  I've just turned 44 we tried a cycle in January which had to be abadoned as i ovulated.  None of our embryos were suitable for freezing last time or this time.  We had 2 embryos replaced so this is it for us too.  I hope we both get the bfp we both would like   

Foxglove    

Laila this is such a hard journey please dont beat yourself up    have you got the zita west 2ww relaxation track, i remember someone mentioning it was available for download.  I ve got the cd it is very calming   to you

Kieke glad you got through the party without any questions xx

Sending lots of    and    to everyone xxxx


----------



## GBissell

Hello my official test day is 15th may, please could you add me? This was a normal IVF xx


----------



## GBissell

I'm only 1dp3dt and already board of the wait lol xx


----------



## Domgirl

Im 3dp5dt and not too bad. Dont want it to end so gonna enjoy being pupo xx


----------



## Juju77

Hello Ladies

I'm not officially on the 2 WW yet, still monitoring for signs of ovulation. I am day 14 of my cycle, no LH surge yet, doing home insemination with donor sperm as I'm single. This will be the 9th round. I attempted to find a 'fresh' donor but both experiences I had were not very good. Both guys wanted sex even though my definition of artificial insemination is that it's artificial, i.e. no sex. I don't know how you ladies feel about this but I really do not want to sleep with someone I don't know.

The sites for finding a donor etc seemed to be mainly men looking for sex, some of them even married.

The 2nd guy I thought was okay until it transpired he wanted the same and when I said no he asked how my children with my ex-husband were created and when I said the usual way (after all, I was married to him and we had no fertility issues) he got all offended because I wanted the donation method to be artificial. Then when I said on our first meeting just to meet each other I would bring my female friend for my safety, he sent me an angry email suggesting that I must be in a sexual relationship with her (if I don't want sex and I'm bringing a female to the meeting). Needless to say I cut all contact with him and did not go through with the donation.

I am so glad I didn't get pregnant by him because I'm sure he would have made my life a nightmare.

I have gone back to using Cryos after being refused IUI by one clinic due to my arthritis and not knowing what other option to choose but this time I'm going to do the insem 24 to 30 hrs after the surge (I did it a bit earlier on some and it has never worked) so maybe that will make the difference.

Good luck to everyone, I haven't been keeping up with the forum in the meantime so I don't know who is who or what is going on by I'll try to read back through a few of the posts.


----------



## laila2001

Juju .. Welcome and goodluck dear x


----------



## Frosticle

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this but having read all your posts I think I'll find it useful during my 2ww so please add me!

My situation sounds extremely similar to DomGirl, I think we may even have the same OTD! First IVF cycle started in Feb but had 12 Embies frozen due to risk of OhSS. 4 taken off ice and only one survived to day 5. Day 5 Blasto transfer 30th April so OTD 9th May! 

Had what I'm hoping is implantation bleeding yesterday and a strange burny/tingling sensation that seems to be running through my whole body today.  Had slight cramping yesterday but it's gone now along with the spotting. 

Finding your stories very inspiring 

Xxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Hi Frosticle.
My otd is the 11th because my 9 days fell on a weekend.


----------



## Domgirl

Are you still taking your progynova and utrogestan


----------



## Gem5

Hi
This is my first time on one of these forums.
We had our first round of IVF in November but no fertilisation.
Today we had our ET after successful fertilisation with ICSI...ODT 12th May.  Please can you add me to the list too?!
Hope this is a happy month for us all


----------



## poohbear3

Hello and good luck to the new ladies on the thread


----------



## Frosticle

I'm on a natural cycle Domgirl.  I'm glad really, sounds like the progesterone can make you a bit squiffy!


----------



## laila2001

Frosticle...Gem.. Welcome to 2ww thread and goodluck x


----------



## NyePye

Hello Ladies,
Would love to join you on this crazy 2ww 

*Sharry* - would you please add me to the front page please? OTD is 11th May.

Hope everyone I'd having a relaxing bank hol weekend xxx


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Laila

Good luck to you too - my friend was 42 when she had a daughter after years of trying and with only one working tube. They'd given up hope and then suddenly it happened naturally.

Best Wishes


----------



## NyePye

Domgirl - we have the same OTD  
Test buddies!
How are you feeling?  I'm 7dpo today, and having some crazy symptoms. Promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this cycle but I can't help it when I have a definite pain in my lower right abdomen, feel tired a lot of the time etc... 

xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Yayyy lol. Ive not had much today just abit giddy and tired. Have really restless nights at the mo not sure if its cause its on my mind constantly. Did u have fet or fresh.   i had et on the 30th a 5day blast xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Hi ladies - can I join you in waiting please?
I was over on the April 2ww but have been trying to keep myself busy and have fallen behind with all you lovely ladies. I am currently 11dp2dt on our first cycle of ICSI. From being absolutely convinced there was no chance of success at the beginning I go backwards and forwards between being convinced I am pg and willing at to arrive so I can move forwards. My OTD is 5th May but feeling I make crack and POAS tomorrow so I can start to process it when we are both off work rather than me and OH going off in different directions at 7am! Failing that I may even wait until Next weekend so there is no doubt in the result!
It really helps to know that there are other people out there in the same position and although I am sorry some of you are having a long journey, it's great we can be there for each other. 
Sharry - could you add me to the front page please - ICSI, EC 20/04/15, et 22/04/15, OTD 05/05/15


----------



## NyePye

Welcome PurpleRabbit! Your otd isn't far off, you must be v excited!

Domgirl - I'm oddly trying naturally this month. My last Match cycle was a freeze all. We got 5 blasts but not great quality. We do PGD too so it's another added complication. I was planning to batch my embryos before sending them off for genetics, but I'm a bit fed up with ICSI/pgd at the moment and thought we'd try naturally and see what happens. I'll go back for another ICSI in a few months as plan B.

Congrats on your ET! It's an amazing experience isn't it?

xxx


----------



## Kibsy

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please, had FET on 29th April, a day 6 blast. My OTD is 14th May which also happens to be my birthday......!!! No pressure!! 

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Oh thats great well lots of fairy dust ayyy.
It is amazing but gosh its a rollercoaster isnt it. Xx


----------



## Domgirl

Kibsy thats a long otd.   i had a 5 day blast and mine is 11th may xx  do u think ur test earlier?


----------



## Kibsy

Domgirl I think my clinic are really cautious! At least if I test then I will be certain it is not a false result either way........but not sure I can hold out! 😛 xx


----------



## Domgirl

Yeh i guess so Hun. Ur a day ahead of me how have you found it so far? Xx


----------



## Lizzie070

Can I join too, I am 12dp2dt, OTD is tomorrow, and am really struggling with wanting to/ not wanting to test!! I like my PUPO bubble and so scared of the wrong result.  
Going for a blood test at the clinic on Tuesday, but thinking of POAS tomorrow so I don't have to deal with the bfn on a work day, and can try to get over the immediate disappointment before having to be in the office with everyone and compose myself a bit.

Good luck to everyone else waiting xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Nyepye and domgirl .... I'm testing 11th also x


----------



## Domgirl

Yay.


----------



## Domgirl

Kathyandadrian are u still taking progynova and utrogestan?


----------



## NyePye

Kathyandadrian - yay! Welcome to the 11th May club 
Hope you're feeling ok and that you're enjoying the bank hol weekend!
xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi nyepye I've had a bit of a strange weekend and I'm exhausted ... At Xmas I played Paul Hollywood in a panto with my friend being Mary berry ... Not the normal role of a pharmacist and we were asked at the end of the panto if we would judge the bake off at the village fare today .... Timing wasn't great but I did it lol much to the liking if the crowds lol ... Only thing was I was feeling exhausted and muzzy headed !!!!
Domgirl .... I'm taking progynova 2mg three a day, utrogestan 200mg three a day, prednisolone 20mg daily, clexane 40 once a day, plus the calcium, pregnacare etc xxx no wonder we feel shocking!!!!!!


----------



## NyePye

Kathyandadrian - that's hilarious!!! Well done on doing it 
I have a list of symptoms too but not sure if they're psychosomatic or real...
I really do have a dull ache on the lower right side of my abdomen though that's got worse today.
Oh well, guess the only way of knowing us waiting till otd!
I also feel tired and more hungry than normal. 
Hopefully I'll be able to distract myself tomorrow with something fun 
Have a good evening xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Think we are having a day at the seaside tomorrow ..... Mmmmmm all I can think of is ice crams and fish and chips !!!!!


----------



## Mary_Lou

lots of action here   welcome to all the new ladies and best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!!

Caroline hope you're feeling better? Your post was heartbreaking, just think that one day when you are holding your little one all of this (including the ex) will be a distant memory! I believe that everything happens for a reason, just hang in there xx

ps. had some cramping today and although sort of happy to have some symptoms pretty sure its AF, I'm due in 4 days ... does arguing with your OH count as a symptom or just pms??   xx


----------



## laila2001

Hey ladies

Welcome to new comers on this 2ww thread. 

Keike.. Caroline .. Hope you ladies are doing well. I am exhausted and have the worst back pain really sooo bad. I just took all injects and meds and in bed need sleep shattered. I was up though at 5am this morning so not surprising. The progesterone oil injects are intramuscular and I have had those over the past 8 days now or so alternating sides /butts and it ain't fun. I think the back pain is because of these as they go soo deep and my backside is sooo lumpy. Oh well will knock of now it's been an awfully emotional day for me. Night xx

Keike.. I did manage to do some cooking therapy today. Thanks for the idea. My plan tomorrow is to try be 
more positive. Night xx

Night ladies and goodluck to testers tomorrow xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Thanks for the welcome ladies 
NyePye - I think terrified would be more accurate than excited! A week ago I was convinced it wasn't going to work as we only had one embryo and had a 2dt but now I keep letting myself believe that it could be real. So far this is the most pregnant I have ever been and don't want to give that up  
Lizzie - good luck for tomorrow - let's hope it's a lucky day for us both  
 for everyone else, I hope the time flies. I really found that keeping busy and staying away for Google has been the best thing for my sanity but so good to know this forum is here for when you need some company xxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

laila sorry forgot to mention re clexane i was told by the nurse  "just in the thigh and alternate them" ... but now read the leaflet online and it says just below belly button?? so now doing that   xx


----------



## laila2001

Marylou... It's ok I continued tummy and was going to call clinic tomorrow to check but won't bother now. 

I'm just in so much pain with progest injects back is sooo aching I just can't sleep from the pain. I can just feel the lumps and they are big and swollen. I am having them given to me as I found a lady in the chemist next to house that gives injects out here but I'm wondering if she is doing them right. I think I might go back to Ice pack and doing them myself. I don't know. 

How is everyone else dealing with prog injects? Any ideas please would really help!


----------



## kathyandadrian

Clexane ..... They sting and they bruise because of the nature of the drug. Tummy is the best place ... Ice helps but go in direct and slowly some people feel less if you pinch the skin a bit  .... Make sure there is no air in the syringe by flicking it and then letting a tiny bit of the drug out. Don't rub the injection site afterwards as this will make the bruising worse ...Hope this helps xx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hey everyone

Can I just say a really big thank you to you all for your support. It helped me get through a tough 24 hours knowing you and this site were here. Big hugs to you all  x

Welcome to the new ladies.

Kathy - your story about dressing up as Paul Hollywood and your friend as MB was hilarious!

I hope everyone is having a good B/H weekend and those who work, manage to relax before heading back to work Tuesday.

Best of luck to the ladies doing testing tomorrow. Sending you lots of positive vibes  

AFM - got taken out by a good friend this evening as an early birthday treat. Went to dinner and then a comedy show in central London. Was good to get out and take my mind off things for a few hours. Getting a few symptoms today. Sorry if this is TMI but earlier today I felt like I was in the verge of having the big O for hours. God it was terrible, especially as I couldn't do anything about it. For the last hour or so been getting what feel like period pains. But no bleeding (was convinced it was AF arriving). I'm now 6dp3d. Like others, am also hungry a lot. Even though I had a 3 course meal this evening I've come home and had to put some chips in the oven. Anyway enough of symptom watch. 

Hope you're all ok. Night.

Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi ladies,

It's a BFN for me and AF has just arrived. I'm just knew it hadn't worked this time but I'm still heartbroken. I wish all of you loads of luck.

Take care xx


----------



## laila2001

Jomo.. Sorry hunny my heart goes out to you. Sending you hugs


----------



## SaniNK

Jomo20 - I'm so so very sorry, sending you lot of hugs and keep strong hun. But do also take your time to grieve and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Jomo20

Thank you lovely ladies xx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

I have again been up since 5am and can't get myself back to sleep again    Thinking all sorts! I'm thinking to go and do a blood test today at one of the labs locally.  These are everywhere in Egypt easier finding then a stick at the pharmacy here unlike the UK. A part of me is saying wait till tomorrow and another is saying just do it you already know and feel it's BfN so it won't matter. I don't driving me    So will see if I get the courage later to do it and just put my mind at rest somehow. 

Apart from that today I feel no symptoms nothing at all! Boob pain has gone and I feel the same as I did with all other BFN. The only pain I have are the bumps I feel in my butt because of prog injects. I'm not even that hungry anymore and I guess it's because I haven't taken my steroids yet which I normally take in 2 hours. I guess I will get the hungry monster symptom after taking those later. 

Oh well life has to go on no matter what happens. 

Best wishes and   For the rest of you testing today.


----------



## Sasha1973

Jomo       Thinking of you


----------



## Frosticle

Sorry Jomo, it can't be easy. Xx
Laila, be brave! X


----------



## Lizzie070

It's OTD  today and a bfn for me this morning 

Not sure what next, just so very sad.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Sasha1973

Lizzie so very sorry to hear this


----------



## laila2001

Lizzi.. Sorry hunny


----------



## Domgirl

Really sorry jomo, sorry lizzi and please be brave laila big   to you all


----------



## kathyandadrian

Jomo20 .lizi ... So sorry to hear this ... Sending lots of hugs xxxxxxx

I've had a dreadful night ... Felt so so tired came to bed couldn't get to sleep .. Woke up at 3.30 lay awake feeling muggy headed and nauseous ..... I know it's the drugs .... Mind games eh ?

Hope everyone has a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Well im hoping today is a better day. argued with the OH yesterday dont even know what over, but it made me cry lol. Woke up this morning and my (.)(.) Are so sore its unreal they feel like bullets lol they dont move haha. Im 4dp5dt and today feeling the urge to poas more today then i have wanted too. I just want to know, but i know its still way too early. Im 10dp conception. I dont want it to end thats what stops me from poas. Ive not even been as close to being Pregnant as i am now, so im enjoying it. Apart from that not had and cramps or twinged since 2dpt 
Hope you all ok? 
lots of sticky fairy dust heading your way. Xx


----------



## GBissell

Hello ladies

Everything is so hard during the 2ww, I'm so sorry for everyone who has had a bfn sending hugs! I had my transfer on 2nd may and I'm already thinking I am out. I just can't seem to feel positive. All I want to do is cry and somehow find a release for my frustration! I know it's too early to know, but I just Wish I knew if my little embie is even still in there or whether it's gone. 
I've been having a few cramps this morning and so naturally I think I'm out. This is So hard on your emotions xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Sad times on this thread today - I also got a BFN. Still one day before OTD but 12dp2dt so don't think it will change  

Jomo, Lizzie - so sorry you didn't get better news - sometimes this journey really sucks  

To those still waiting to test I recommend holding out for as long as you can. I almost wish I had waited until after OTD because there is still a tiny part of me wishing it's wrong as still no AF and I will put myself through all this again tomorrow even though I know the outcome will be the same  

Try to stay strong everyone


----------



## Zombie

Although tomorrow is the official OTD because of bank holiday, today is 14 days post EC so I tested this morning and it's BFN for me too. 
Totally gutted and shocked. I'd convinced myself it had worked this time. Just have to wait now for it to be confirmed tomorrow morning and get some info on what the options are for next steps. I'd told myself that this would be the last cycle, but hope is a cruel master. Just have to see how we feel tomorrow I guess. Gutted.


----------



## B1667

*Jomo*, *Lizzie*, *PurpleRabbit *, *Mungobungo* It sure it sad times on this thread this morning sending big hugs to all, I'm gutted for you all!


----------



## foxglove

So sorry for all the bfns. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## laila2001

Purplerabbit.. Sorry for your result today. But I was reading on the net that lots of women had this and when they tested a few days after it was BFP. It's very weird but it can happen it's all to do with HCG levels just being too low. That's why clinics use bloods even when it is OFTD to be sure and not just Sticks. It's not over yet.

AFM..  I was thinking of having a test today but I have myself prepared because I have always heard a BFN result and to me that's what it is as everything in feeling is the same as failed cycles. So honestly i know we should have hope and be positive but personally I am not getting any of my hopes up because don't want to deal with the tears of having expectations of it doesn't. I say If at a 1% chance that is. 

Anyways how's everyone else doing? Ladies sorry if this sounds negative but been through a lot and everyone is different offcourse what I say here applies to myself and circumstances when it comes to getting peg and Icsi treatments.


----------



## Kieke

Jomo - I'm gutted for you! Can only imagine how you must feel.... Sending you lots of hugs and strenght! xxx   

PurpleRabbit - so sorry to hear it did not work for you. Thinking of you! 

Mungobungo and Lizzie, sorry to hear it did not work for you either. Sad news this morning, it's such a rollercoaster! 

Please hang in there, I hope you find the strenght and support to deal with it all!  

Welcome to all the newcomers!
These 2WW are a bag of mixed emotions and symptoms.
I'm testing Friday and will definitely not POAS before that time. I could not deal with a negative result and the hope it still might have worked. it's confusing enough. definitely have been eating too much this weekend so better take control now before it gets out of hand.

Caroline, glad to hear you had a nice night out! Hope you feel positive today!

Laila, another day gone, we do get closer to the end of all the meds, crazy hormones and hopefully a positive result!

AFM - not really know what to do today.... our grass needs cutting but I think it's best not to do that myself. Maybe I'll pop into town for some retail therapy! 
Only 4 more sleeps till OTD - I have to say these past couple of weeks have flown by!
Can I ask you ladies something, sorry if it's TMI.... I have had no spotting/bleeding, just a couple of minor 'stringy bits' but now I seem to have some white/clear discharge. You think that's to do with the pessaries?

Happy Bank Holiday for those in the UK! xxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

good morning ladies, it's a sad day today   I am so so sorry for all the BFNs, you must be heartbroken. Life truly is a ***** sometimes  

Kieke I've had no spotting or bleeding but a couple of times had beige / pinkish stringy bits, from pessaries I thought. Perhaps I'm wrong? Anyone else? xx


----------



## Domgirl

I had like a very very pale brownish the day after transfer thought maybe it was to do with the cervix ect.


----------



## Sasha1973

Mungobungo so sorry to hear your news


----------



## shmushma

sooo sorry to see so many BFN's ... truly heartbreaking....  

OTD tomorrow,but no illusions ... painful AF in full flow and heart's just hurting for little lost embryos... 

Please, please, please may all the rest of you ladies get BFP's!!!


----------



## Frosticle

So sad to see all the BFNs today.  Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Domgirl

well not sure if its all over for me.
just been to the toilet after a nap and have pinky colour blood on the tissue (tmi i know  ) i feel so upset. had like dull ache all day today and feel sicky and tired (had to nap).


----------



## Kibsy

Domgirl, don't give up hope........when my last cycle was successful I bled intermittently for the first 12 weeks!!!! Sometimes so much I filled a towel in minutes and was sure I was miscarrying......I went on to have a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks kibsy. 
I just dont want this to end.    without it sounding gross it was like pinky mucsy so so ladies but you beautiful lot are the only ones that understand what i mean xx


----------



## Zombie

Despite the negative test this morning my brain still won't believe that I'm out. Still feeling preg type symptoms, but more likely to be pessaries maybe?
I have a very close friend who didn't have a positive HPT until she was over two weeks late with her period, so part of me just wants to cling to the hope that maybe I am but not enough HCG to pick up on the HPT. I know that this is massively unlikely but I'm swinging between being honest with myself and knowing that it's over this time and clinging to a really unlikely shred of hope. Driving myself mental and wishing I hadn't peed on that stick at 5am this morning!!


----------



## kathyandadrian

What a terribly sad day today. My heart goes out to all with BFNs it really does..... I've had 4 of them I know exactly how you are feeling xxxxxx
domgirl ... The only cycle where I had oink mucous was when I got my BFP I presume it was implantation and it was only a trace ..... Keeping everything crossed for all others due to test ..... This is so hard xxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks that male me think abit more positive xx


----------



## Juju77

Oh dear, there's a lot of BFN's    So sorry to everyone who got a negative result.

I'm still waiting for LH surge - I'm day 15, have tested twice but nothing yet. Cryos sent me the wrong tank and the nitrogen will run out soon but thankfully they are sending me a new tank tomorrow so I can transfer them, which is a relief.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Been thinking all day about everyone who's had rubbish news.
This is Just so difficult and unfair.
May you have kind and under standing people around you x


----------



## NyePye

PurpleRabbit - so sorry about your result today... I know how devastating it is, but keep strong xxx

Sorry to hear of all the other BFNs today too... 

Domgirl - that's not necessarily a bad sign and can actually be a good one, so stay positive 

Xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks nyepye.
Phoned clinic and they said its fine aslong as its not red blood and constant.
I have no more so fingers crossed everything is ok xxx


----------



## poohbear3

What a sad day  i m so sorry for all you bfn     

jomo    thank you for your support sending you a big  

domgirl i m having the same its been like it since friday   

caroline glad u r feeling a bit better   xx

laila      xx

sending   and  to all xxx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Thank you all for your kind wishes and sympathy - it really has helped.  Feeling absolutely wiped out and wish AF would just make an appearance now so I can move on. 

Mungobungo - I know exactly what you mean about still clinging on to that little bit of hope too. Every bit of logic tells my it's over but there are still those stories of late BFP out there ... Hope it doesn't send us   !

 to anyone testing tomorrow - I hope Tuesday brings more luck x


----------



## Lizzie070

So had bfn from a boots brand POAS this morning which was OTD. But blood test booked for tomorrow.  Do you think I should have the last clexane, predisanole and Untrogestan ? Clexane is the one I am worried about as it's so painful.


----------



## foxglove

I had a bfn at 13dpo today so think that's prob me out too guys. Fingers crossed the luck on here changes v soon xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Lizzie I'd definitely carry on with the meds until you've had your blood test tomorrow, it's better to be safe than sorry, just in case  

Foxglove when is you OTD? At 13dpo you may still be a little early to test, fingers crossed it changes for you


----------



## Lizzie070

Thanks sasha, one more bruise won't hurt I suppose, though I think it's too much to hope.

All the best to everyone else.


----------



## Frosticle

Domgirl I'm the same.  I stopped bleeding for a couple of days but it's started again today, and just tonight my boobs are sensitive.  I'm not presuming anything, just telling you how I'm feeling since we have the same ET day 

Stay positive xxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks frosticle. 
I phoned clinic they have said its fine as long as it doesnt continue and its not red then its ok. (.)(.) Are mega sore feel very heavy.


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

Oh gosh what a sad day for so many on here.

Jomo - I'm so sorry. You've been such a support on here. You didn't deserve this X

Lizzie - so sorry you got that result. I would continue with the clinic test tomorrow though. Just in case x

Purplerabbit - so so sorry hun. Hope you're ok x

Mungobungo - really sorry. It's so unfair and I hope you're ok too x

Foxglove - really sorry again.  Sending you big hugs x

Kathy - I'm feeling similar to you I think. Having insomnia and waking in the night. Not sure if it's just an anxiety thing with me. Hope you're managing ok.

Kieke - not had stringy bits but have had some white discharge (not pessary as not using them there)

Domgirl - as Kathy said, maybe it's implantation bleed? It doesn't sound like AF. Keep positive.

Laila - I really hope you are managing the injections ok. I know this is really tough for you. Hang in there. One more day over x

Well, this has been a sad day for so many of you and my heart goes out to you,. Sending you all a really big hug  

C xxx


----------



## Frosticle

That's good then that they think it's normal.  Puts your (and my) mind at rest a little.  Feeling a bit lethargic today.  I've done nothing all day yet feel exhausted! Xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Ive been the same i had a kip this afternoon and it was after i got up to goto the toilet i discovered it. Xx


----------



## Sholaed

Hello ladies, not posted on this thread before. I do my test on Friday. Feeling extremely anxious to say the least! X


----------



## kathyandadrian

Domgirl by boobs are very heavy too ..... Eecially when I take my bra off !!!!! It's like unleash the beasts!!!!!!
Feeling nauseous and muggy still xx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

Soo sorry for all BFN.. Sending u hugs  

Been up since 4 this morning totally convinced this hasn't worked. Me being up soo early is a big sign as I get this when I have severe pms 2 to 4 days before AF arrives. I'm disheartened because I prepared myself for this and knew that no matter the outcome I will accept it. I guess I became immune to all negatives I have been getting over the years.  That being said I will keep going and do meds as instructed although I feel awful pain in my right butt as it is soooo swollen after wrongly being injected with progest. It's a double bump and severely bruised  

Wishing all testers today best wishes xx


----------



## laila2001

Oh typo I meant I'm not disheartened as I prepared myself


----------



## foxglove

Af arrived on the dot! Round 3 of clomid here I come and then will be calling it a day and just enjoy the miracle little boy we already have. Good luck to you all. Don't give up as I am sure you will get your dreams in the end xxx


----------



## poohbear3

Laila    i know how you feel xx i know in my heart this hasn't worked.  I had a slight show of red blood yesterday.  I did another hpt this morning and it was negative.  My oh went to work this morning and told me to keep positive i didnt tell him about hpt. I'm 13 days past et now i know there is a slim chance it is too early to tell.

foxglove    I'm sorry to hear your news xx

hope everyone is ok good luck to anyone testing today  

 to all of you who had a bfn yesterday thinking of youxx


----------



## Zombie

Thanks all for your messages. It means a lot to have someone to talk to who understands. I have friends who try to understand (and some who don't), but it's not the same. 

Just getting ready to go to clinic to confirm the result.
I think I'm ok and coming to terms with it being over. We had a chat last night and decided that we won't do another full cycle again, just use what frosties we have and then move on. I don't feel like I can go through the upheaval and total life pause that ivf causes again, but I have some hope sitting in a freezer tank, so have to give them a chance. I want to know by the end of this year really that we've done what we can and can move on with life. It's the only thing that's gotten me through this cycle as it's been pretty brutal.

Hope all who are testing today get better results, got everything crossed for you!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear.. Thank you for your support hun. I'm sorry for how you feel too but we can only try and move on if things don't go as we want them too. Life isn't always fair. Oh well hope things workout and prayers for u Hun x 

Mungo.. Sorry to hear about your ordeal with results and wish you all the best for testing today. Goodluck baby x

Goodluck everyone else testing soon x.


----------



## poohbear3

Mungobungo  good luck hun with your frosties.  The ivf journey does feel like  your life is on hold i wholeheartedly agree with you   xx

Laila


----------



## laila2001

Hi Ladies

I'm sooooo stressed I was just about to go have bloods done cuz I just feel like going    I just want to know but at the same time feeling afraid to find courage to test. Omygod this is sooooo hard I just feel all is on hold and my mind can't focus on anything else around me. I am in a constant haze and can't snap out of it. I have no symptoms and know deep down the result but can't get myself to go test. It's 10dpt today. I think bloods would show accurate results after a 5 day transfer. I don't know but every hour is like a year


----------



## Juju77

I got my LH surge this morning, yay!  It wasn't last night as I tested then so I'm going to do this tomorrow morning.

Really excited now.


----------



## laila2001

Goodluck JuJu x


----------



## Kieke

Mary_Lou, Domgirl and Caroline - thank you, I still  have this 'watery' feeling and a bit of discharge and have convinced myself that I'm pregnant!  

Domgirl, how are you feeling today?

Lizzie, Foxglove and Mungobungo, I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Please stay strong!  

Sholaed, welcome on board! My OTD is also on Friday, 3 more sleeps to go...

Laila, hang in there, it's only a couple of more days! Do you have anything planned for today?

Jaja, good luck!

AFM, back at work and it's a nice distraction. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather be at home but since I'm not allowed to do anything active I've felt a bit bored and have been eating too much.
Feeling rather positive at the moment. Stopped my relaxation CD's since the voice kept on saying to let all the negative thoughts go but I don't have any!
Good luck with the waiting ladies! xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Hi Kieke,
Yeh feeling better today thank you   xx


----------



## laila2001

Keike .. Hunny glad all is well with you and your staying positive. Well done! I hope work goes well for you. 

AFM .. I went and stayed with my cousins last night and her daughter. We watched movies and stuffed our faces. It was a needed getaway from the house but I got back this morning and have been pacing around. Not much planned today got lady in to clean so looking forward to a dust free and clean house as things can get very dusty out here. That's all that's really going on apart from the insomnia I'm having. Been up since 5am so will try take a nap later when all the cleaning is done. 

Enjoy your day hunny and hope your DH is feeling better and things are going well with his situation now. 

All other ladies thanks for your sweet posts of encouragement.  Although I don't write names mentioning who I clearly remember who said what and all your sweet posts. It just takes forever to type out names as we all use acronyms and using a phone is tricky as spellcheck changes them as I type away so it would take forever typing them all. But totally not forgetting I all. Best of luck lovely ladies x


----------



## Zombie

My test at the clinic was (as expected) negative and I embarrassed myself by letting loose with full on tears and snot. Sobbed all the way home and  a bit more when I got home.

Not one embryo made it to day 5 this time and the clinic think that My ovaries couldn't handle the long protocol drugs this time around as I had short protocol last time.
They've advised us to use the frosties next time, but I've asked for follow up with the consultant as I didn't have any follow up after the first cycle and MC. We'll discuss our options then once our heads are a bit clear and we've gotten over the disappointment a bit.

I've decided that today I'm going to wallow and cry as I see fit, then tomorrow im going to put on my big girl pants and begin to move on. That said, I need to call my boss and see if I can take leave for tomorrow's shift as I really can't bear the thought of being surrounded by pregnant women and newborns all day long. I'm still a bit too raw for that!

Laila, hang on in there until your OTD. I know its torture, but it's also torture getting a negative and hoping it's wrong. You need some sort of distraction behave you anything nice planned? Can you get out and do something that'll take your mind off of everything (easier said than done, I know).

Everyone else who is testing today, good luck and fingers crossed
Xxxx


----------



## Juju77

So sorry mungobungo


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Laila

I think you shouldn't test early because home pregnancy tests are not always accurate and in very early pregnancy they don't always pick up the hormone.

I had a daughter and the test said negative with her and I also bled for 4 days. I couldn't get a positive test until 6 weeks pregnant, although that was 20 years ago so the tests were probably rubbish then, it's just it might say negative and then you get upset for no reason when you may be pregnant.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Mungo
Definitely allow yourself today, and as many days as it takes. Its not wallowing, its an acknowledgement of how much you want this, something that half the world seen to achieve with no effort. You are allowed to feel Whatever you want x x


----------



## laila2001

Mango... So sorry hunny.. Hugs n xxxxs

Juju ...thanks sweetie 

Your both right I will just wait till I'm supposed to test. I don't think a negative result would make a difference to the way I feel at all because I just know (instinct) it hasn't worked. Anyway will try keep myself busy somehow as I'm feeling very emotional right now and know it's PMS. It's not nice I hate PMS and always had them chronic. Will stop wallowing and try calm down a bit. Try maybe make a cake or something at some point today. I don't get this waking up at 5 in the morning. God this wait does drive us insane!!

Ok fingers crossed we get some positives soon. Goodluck other ladies for upcoming tests.


----------



## laila2001

Mungo... I agree with Bahmbug. Cry it out if u need to Hun. We are all human and have feelings and you need to let your feelings out. We are here for you and if you need sob it all out here we are listening love xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Just had some more blood.   really dont know what to think   i feel i just want to know now


----------



## NyePye

Domgirl - what's the blood like? Is it still a pale pink and spotting? It is pretty common to bleed while pregnant. Even bright red blood.
Keep strong and stay positive 
xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Its like a pink/red and its not all the time has a bit yesterday which was more then today. Its like mucusy maybe mixed with the pessaries  hence the mucusy look.


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

Sholaed - Welcome. My test date is also Friday. Am as anxious as you!

MungoBungo - really sorry again. I'm glad that you are giving it one more go. I really hope your frosties work for you. Big hugs x   

Hello everyone else - hope you're all doing ok?

AFM - 8dp3dt today and feeling quite despondent. Mainly because all my symptoms seem to have completely stopped today. Im trying to hold on to hope but in my gut i'm feeling this isn't right. 2 nights ago i had quite bad and prolonged period pains and terrible night sweats. Thought it might have been implantation. Yesterday i continued feeling bloated and a bit crampy and decreased appetite. Off food. Today - nothing. Bloating went down. Appetite returned. And i feel completely normal. The only thing is i woke about 4.30am and been awake since and have a very dry mouth. It's weird as i feel like i did on the DR meds a few weeks ago. I also returned to work today. Trying to pretend everything is ok and also not get too stressed but not easy. Only 1 friend at work knows about the IVF. Everyone keeps asking me what i did on my holiday and i hate having to lie as we are a very tight nit team.

Although my test date is Friday 8th May i might actually wait until Saturday. I don't think i could cope with being at work if it's not good news. 

Trying to remain hopeful xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Caroline
Hope being back at work gives you plenty to keep your mind off other things.
Wishing you all the very best for your testing
X


----------



## laila2001

Hey Caroline.. Sorry to hear of your distress re symptoms and if it's any support to you I am feeling exactly the same. No symptoms just normal again but like you been up I think since 5am which is also 4am by UK time. I think it's all the stress and as time gets closer we get more worried and sleepless. I hope you find distraction at work and don't get too stressed out. I'm just trying to find any distraction myself too somehow but not easy at all. 

Domgirl.. I know it's hard not to worry about bleeding. But I met a lady at my clinic who had Icsi and was bleeding after a positive result and clinic told her it's ok and to come in for a scan. She thought it was over and she was about 2months after ET and it was heavy bleeding. After the scan she was told it's fine and baby still there. However at my clinic they do advise bed rest like sleeping on your back for a few hours if u see bleeding right away. I don't know it's what they tell all patients with this situation as it may be implantation bleeding or to save the pregnancy if it's longer down the line.


----------



## Domgirl

Its strange cause i had abit yesterday and now abit today but then its gone and without sounding crude were ive got to use the applicators for the utrogestan capsules u would think i would have some sort of blood on it but nope nothing not even a titchy bit. Nothing to be seen. Xx


----------



## Zombie

Domgirl are you still using the utrogestan vaginally? I'm just wondering if it's worth doing them rectally in case the applicators are touching your cervix and causing bleeding from there? It's just something that I was advised by my clinic first time around when I had bleeding post bfp (mine was unfortunately a mc, but it could maybe be that?) Have the clinic mentioned trying them in the back end at all?


----------



## SaniNK

Hi Ladies, looks like we are out as well, OTD is tomorrow but AF just started to show its ugly face. Not even sure if we gonna try again, might give it a go in one of the clinics abroad. 

Good luck to rest of you.


----------



## laila2001

Sanink... I'm sorry to hear that and sending you hugs


----------



## Domgirl

Clinic said the utrogestan has to be done through the front door xx


----------



## Kieke

SaniNK - so sorry to hear your news. Keeping everything crossed for you in the hope that your result will show positive tomorrow!
Maybe it's not AF? Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Sasha1973

SaniNK so very sorry to hear this, I was really routing for you and praying your get your BFP   Sending massive hugs xxx


----------



## stars2014

Hello everyone, I am not sure if I have the right thread. I had my 2nd medicated IUI 9 days ago, had sore boobs throughout this 2ww (but I am on cyclogest) but yesterday I have started to have colostrum. Has anyone ever had this whilst on the 2ww? And could it be down to the meds etc, thought i didnt have anything like this on IUI number one . Thank you xx


----------



## SaniNK

Sasha1973 - Im pretty sure it's AF, the cramping has hit in as well. Will do the test tomorrow anyway as clinic needs it for their paperwork but I have accepted BFN. Now just need to get the head around it.


----------



## Domgirl

I know i shouldnt of done. But i tested and it was BFN. 
I know i know its still way to early 5dp5dt not even the hcg is secreted yet. But seeing a bit of blood each day just made me cave xx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl... Way too early dear. It's ok don't think about it too much you done it now and know it's not accurate. It's sooo hard and I totally understand. I think I am about 9dp5t but for me it's a negative I know because I felt the same every cycle 12 of that I had in the past. This is a hard journey that drives us all mad especially at this stage of treatment. Take it easy on yourself hunny. The bleeding maybe a good sign as having read symptom threads lots of ladies got 5dpt bleeding got a BFP.


----------



## Zombie

Oh Domgirl, sometimes it's hard to not pee on a stick and it isn't until you've done it that you realise it hasn't helped at all. Please no more until OTD!!

SaniNK sorry that you've been bleeding  are you definitely sure that you're out?

AFM: I've cried lots today. Produced more than my body weight in tears and snot I think. Managed to wangle tomorrow off work by sobbing down the phone at the boss, who was lovely, bless her. I even managed to speak to my mum without tears so I think I'll be ok. Got to wait for dreaded AF now, but I don't think she's far off as had cramps and spotting this afternoon. at least once that's done with I can put this cycle behind me.

Please please pleaae can someone else have a BFP now? Come on girls, this can't be the doom and gloom thread. It's too unfair already! I like to live vicariously through other people sometimes.


----------



## laila2001

Mungo... Oh hunny soo sorry but glad to hear you got understanding from work and family. I know what it's like I cried several times when I got all my BFN. In the end I had no choice but to move on but I know it's the hardest thing to do. Also here for you dear. Big


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks everyone i know i shouldnt of done it just i couldnt stop myself after seeing blood 2 days in a row.
I even told myself before testing its way too early. Xx thanks for your support ladies. Xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Oh Ladies.....this is horrible, life is so unfair!!!!! Too many off you to catch up on all these sad posts, my thoughts are with you

  thinking about you all xxx

And *DOMGIRL* .....It's way to early to pee on a stick it honestly is .... trust me I'm a pharmacist there is no way there would be enough HCG in you're pee and as you posted this late in the day I would imagine it wasn't you're first pee of the day ....... DO I NEED TO SEND THE PEE STICK POLICE?   

Whilst reading these posts of all you ladies who think its all over I remember when I got my BFP with Alfie ... these were the things that stuck out for me .... and I will try and cut and paste some of my posts from 2010 for you all to see that despite the fact you think its all over it's not necessarily so ....

I had .....
Period Pains
1 night of really bad night sweats
Odd dreams
Reddy brown mucousy when wiping bits (sorry tmi)
Extreme fatigue
Sore boobs

All the symptoms that you ladies who think it's all over have got.

Good luck to all yet to test and keep thinking   lets try and keep evil AF away the witch!!!!! 

And here's some magic baby dust for the embies that we are all still hopefully carrying xx  

Hugs to all Kathy xx


----------



## Domgirl

Kathyandadrian
I think because i saw the blood again today it made me cave. I knew it was too early too i even said to myself why are you doing this u know it will be negative.
The pee stick police really made me chuckle though thank you. Xx
And yes it was the afternoon pee not this morning again i know i should test first pee in the morning i just had a   moment


----------



## Zombie

Domgirl, you're allowed a moment (or ten) of insanity. I blame it on the drugs!! Lol
Keep your chin up and stay positive. It's not over yet.

I'm absolutely thanking my lucky stars for you guys today. Huge thanks for your kindness and support. 

Xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

SaniK - I'm really sorry. I'm hoping maybe there is still a chance and definitely think you should test tomorrow x

Domgirl - your bleeding doesn't necessarily sound like AF. As I hope you can hold out for a few more days.

Laila : thanks as always for your support

Mungobungo - aw hunny I'm sorry you're so upset but totally understandable
It sounds like you have a good boss and you are right to take tomorrow off. It will take some time to come to terms with I'm sure x

Kathyandadrian - your posts do put a much needed smile on my face!

C xx


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks caroline i will try xx how are you?  Xx


----------



## Oak_butterfly

Hello ladies,

I hope you are all well. OTD tomorrow and had no symptoms for the last 3 days... Feel proud as I didn't cave in, I think the pee stick police were by my door during the 2ww!

Good luck to all ladies testing tomorrow.  

X


----------



## Domgirl

Well done oak butterfly for not caving xx


----------



## Frosticle

Oh Domgirl I wish you could come with me on Saturday! Stupid clinic being closed!!! Today I have to bleeding but last night I felt so queasy.  Like a dizzy sick feeling, I just went to bed and was fine today.  This afternoon I've had a jabbing pain in my left side.  Almost like ovulation pain but lower down.


----------



## Frosticle

Haha pee stick police!!! Made me chuckle!


----------



## laila2001

Ok ladies I'm in bed in tears I just took my progest inject and had to do it on the left because right butt is soo bruised. As I took the inject out I saw it had bent slightly whilst I was injecting it as I was soo tense and couldn't get the angle and it was soo hard to inject. I couldn't feel it was bending as I had numbed the area with an ice pack for about 15 mins but when I saw it I realized I must have been bending it as I injected. Now I'm in agony. I feel I can't go on anymore with this anymore and just so alone and frustrated I can't get help doing these. All the meds are making me feel awful and it's been nearly 25 or so days injecting everyday. I'm sooo tired emotionally and physically. I just want it to end soon I'm too exhausted!!


----------



## Domgirl

I dont think my clinic is closed sat its just open for transfers.


----------



## laila2001

Sorry ladies I am just feeling sorry for myself and sometimes ask why do we have to suffer like this? Feeling resentful and angry. Oh well I hope tomorrow brings some good news God knows we all need it. Sorry for sob night x


----------



## kathyandadrian

It's okay laila at least we have each other to go mad at..... it's the absolute worst feeling ever this and we need to get each other through it, one day at a time 

I have really bad pains also like period pains and feel proper poorly .... Had row with DH feel so low, achy, sore, tired, in fact not tired BLOODY EXHAUSTED after doing absolutely nothing all day!

Going     

I OFFICIALLY HATE THE 2WW    

Love to all and good luck to tomorrows testers x


----------



## laila2001

Kathy.. Thank u dear I needed that and will try switch off now. Really need to!! Love xxx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Laila - sorry you are feeling low. It does seem to go on for ever but you are getting close to OTD now - stay strong xx

Domgirl - I have to agree with everyone - it is way too soon. Don't torture yourself!

Mungobungo - you are totally allowed to have as much time as you need to cry, snot, shout, scream and do what ever you need to do. Try to relax and do something nice with your day off tomorrow. 

SaniNK - so sorry to hear that AF may be on the way   Really hoped it would work out for you and it's not over yet

Oak Butterfly and anyone else testing tomorrow   for some good news tomorrow.

AFM - It's OTD and still a BFN. Clinic told me to keep taking drugs and test again on Friday as still no AF. Feel it can't be far off but   as still a tiny part of me wanting to hope.   feeling mad at the world tonight!


----------



## kathyandadrian

Good luck for tomorrow's testers xxxxx
Thinking if you xxxxxx


----------



## SaniNK

OMG ladies, I'm shacking and cannot find a place to stay still. I just did FRER test and it showed BFP within seconds. Also took the NHS stick one and the line is faint but defo there. I'm waiting for clinic to be open and I'm so concerned about the bleeding and cramping I had yesterday. Dear God let it be true.

Wish all the best to testers today, this IVF is just a brain ffff.... er, excuse my French but it's so true.


----------



## laila2001

SanInk.. That's great news Hun    It all works out and your BFP stays. Don't worry about cramping and the bleeding lots of women had that at my clinic and were told it would be fine. Just try and relax and enjoy the moment. Oh also on my discharge sheet it says that even if there is bleeding a test needs to be done as it still maybe a positive result. Goodluck at the clinic hunny. At last some good news on here!!! Xxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

SaniNK I knew it!! So happy for you. Congratulations


----------



## SaniNK

Laila - thank you so much xxxx I wish you get your positive any day now as well, I know we have the same issue and our immune system is our biggest enemy but it looks like that with right medication we do have hope. I'm all over the place and don't know how things will go from here but thank you so much for all your support xxx.

Sasha - thanks xxxxx I'm still in very strange place and I guess it's just the beginning!


----------



## laila2001

Kathy..Purplerabbit...Caroline... Keike..Domgirl... And all other ladies Just want to thank u all for your sweets msgs of support yesterday.     

  For all of you and all testers today!


----------



## laila2001

Sanink.. Yes we do have same issues thanks for the words of support hunny. I wish you all the best and I'm positive all will be ok xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

SaniNK. Thrilled for you! Stick stick stick stick stick...
Great to have some good news on here. I know we all need it!
X x


----------



## Sasha1973

SaniNK you'll be fine, I know it, you've got a sticky little one there. So excited to hear when your scan date is, mines not until 28th May. We'll be bump buddies!


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies

Congratulations SaniNK - great news  x

I've started to read your posts as I hope to be joining you soon. I have a scan today to confirm EC day (hopefully Friday). Fingers crossed for more BFPs on this May thread x


----------



## Zombie

Oh SaniNK that's fantastic news! Congratulations!!   

I'm so hoping that the rest of today's testers get good results too. 

AFM: 
I feel much much better this morning, I think allowing myself a full day of sulking did me good. I'm feeling positive and ready to face whatever comes next. Of course I'm going to be up and down for a while, but I've been through so much in the past few years and emotionally I've been through worse and survived it, so I can bloody well get through this! I will be a mum one day, no matter how long it takes me!!

AF arrived today, like the most bloody annoying clockwork ever. I can't understand how my cycles can be so regular,  to the day on non ivf cycles, and within a day of stopping progesterone on this ivf cycle and yet I can't get pregnant. Our bodies are so annoying. Today I'm rather cross at my uterus and I probably will be until there's a baby in it!


----------



## Kieke

Laila - thank you for asking about my DH yesterday, I totally forgot to reply! He's been in a lot of pain since they've taken the device out but we expected that. Just taking it as it comes but I think he will go for the full implant even though it's not helped to reduce the pain in his back (it did work on his legs!). He will have to wait up to 18 weeks for this operation and they will place 2 leads in his spinal cord with a battery implanted in his bum... It's been a nightmare for him and for us. Living with pain is horrible....
Did you sleep any better last night? Did the injected area cause you a lot of pain? Not many injections to go, the countdown has begun!! 

Mungobungo - you should shed as many tears as needed and don't feel bad a about it. Glad you have an understanding boss, some well deserved you time is needed! Sending you positive energy! 

Oak-Butterfly - good luck today! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Kathy - how are you feeling today?

SaniNK - that's the best news! So happy for you!!
I's a proper brank  indeed haha

AFM, had a small headache last night before I went to bed, woke up at 2 and it was banging! Luckily I managed to take it down with some paracetamol. I never have headaches unless they are self inflicted haha
Only 2 more sleeps, I'm starting to get slightly anxious now, I just want to know! 
Have a busy day at work today so that should keep me distracted.

Good luck to everyone, hang in there! 
xxx


----------



## Zombie

Kieke, don't be tempted to poas!! Hang in there!! Got everything crossed that it's positive on the day.

Thank you for your reply hun. I do feel much better and I do find that I have to limit my wallowing or risk slipping into the dark place never to return!

You're right, IVF is a total head  . It's one of those things that you just don't get it until you experience it yourself. It's turns you seriously neurotic.


----------



## Kieke

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today Mungobungo!
I will definitely not POAS, I don't even have any! x


----------



## laila2001

Keike.. Hey hunny it's ok. I'm sorry for your DH and the pain he is suffering. I will remember him in my prayers. Hopefully when you get your BFP it will bring a new joy into your life's and all else will follow. You are doing very well and he is lucky to have a sweet positive loving and most of all supportive woman like you with him. Hope work goes well and good your keeping busy xx

AFM.. I had a few hours sleep and as expected woke up at 4.30am again with a huge bump on my left butt too. If anything is pregnant right now it's both my bum cheeks   . Your right not long now for both of us. I may test on the same day as you although my OFTD is 9th. I think you and Caroline are on the 8th so I'm thinking to join you both. Will see. Ok Hun I have to go now because you will never imagine I actually made plans to meet a friend for brunch at a local club here.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Enjoy your branch, Laila. I hope a change of scene does you good and your friend is supportive x


----------



## poohbear3

Well i guess its the end of the road for me.  I was quite optimistic yesterday with not much spotting in the afternoon and have woken up bleeding quite heavily, 14 days after et.  I am devastered and in pieces at the moment knowing i will never have this opportunity again..  

Good luck to everyone yet to test and those who had a bfn good luck for next time xx


----------



## Domgirl

Well my blood has now turned to a pink/tan colour. Xx sorry for the constant updates just gets it of me chest.


----------



## Kieke

Thank you for your kind words Laila! Life hasn't been easy and a little one would certainly bring so much light and purpose into his life! We can only hope. It's partly due to his disability we started our 'assisted conception' journey a bit late. I just hope we didn't leave it too late. Also, with me being the only one working resources are limited. But we'll see what happens Friday!
Are you suppose to do a blood test in your clinic on Saturday?
I now picture your bum like JLo's/Beyoncé and the likes!  Hope you have a lovely time with your friend later on. xx

Poohbear, when is your OTD? Are you sure it's AF? I'm still  keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Domgirl, your blood/spotting doesn't sound like regular AF to me. Don't worry about the updates, we are here to share!

xx


----------



## Domgirl

thanks kieke Its gone again now. I think the only thing thats put me off it the bfn tests but im now only 6dp5dt xx


----------



## Juju77

Well, the insemination was done this morning so I am now officially on the 2 WW.  

It is day 17 of my cycle, 24 hours after surge, and I have ovulation cramps etc so trying to be hopeful.


----------



## Domgirl

Congrats on being pupo juju xx


----------



## laila2001

Keike... Quick one to say that ur msg about my   made me   

I'm out sitting in the sun enjoying a nice cold fresh lemon juice and chatting with my friend. Going out and seeing life's nature really made me feel that it's not the end no matter what the results of all this. There is soo much to enjoy and look forward to no matter what happens.


----------



## Blueestone

hi all

Sending love to.u all.and baby dust where needed! !

Afm ..Still waiting for Af to arrive...belly feels like.its.on its way but nothing yet....

Had loads of symptoms this.week...tired hungry thristy sensitive nipples bigger boobs.and nausea. ... hoping these are pg symptoms rather than af!....I have tesed yesterday and got bfn... not testing again now unless no.af by Friday! 

Blue x


----------



## Oak_butterfly

Congratulations Sanikk, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news: BFN and no AF. Have to test again tomorrow. I hope she had shown her ugly face by now!

Onwards & upwards-bring on the next cycle! Debriefing meeting in July.

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test.
Xx


----------



## B1667

Congratulations SaniNK faboulous news!!

So  sorry for the ladies that have received bad news over the last few days.

Domgirl  hang in there is  early days yet and doesn't  sound like af to me. 

AFM,  I'm now 7dp5dt have been  having on/off mild cramps  for the last week,  and some strange  dreams  since the weekend.  Last night though  had really  bad af cramps all night that kept me awake... And still getting them today.  I'm  praying its good  cramps  .

Hello to all. 

Sharry please can you add me to the first page icsi#2 ET 29/04 OTD 12/05


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

sorry to offload on you but i'm in tears since last night feeling something wasn't right. Today i've had some blood. No much. Very light and brownish. But i have all the signs of PMS that i usually get including low mood and cramps. Right now got a heavy dragging sensation. I feel like my AF will arrive anytime soon. I'm just so upset right now. Been in tears at work. I knew something wasn't right yesterday. I'm 9dp3dt. And i feel like my cycle is messed up anyway because they didn't start me on stimms until day 9 of my last cycle - purely because the nurse couldn't fit me in for an appointment any earlier. 

I know there is a small chance this might not be AF and my test date is meant to be Friday. But i'm so low right now, thinking it's over. I even forgot to do my Cyclogest this morning due to being so upset. (luckily remembered at 12pm and did it then).

I'm so sorry to the other ladies who have had something similar or a negative test. 

C xx


----------



## Juju77

It might be implantation bleed, Caroline, or maybe 'breakthrough' bleed because you don't have enough hormones. This happened to me 20 years ago and I now have a 19 yr old daughter, I had a full on period for 4 days and she still survived. Don't lose hope yet, there is always a chance.


----------



## Domgirl

Caroline dont lose hope hun just like what people are telling me. Ive been losing pink/tan colour blood since 4dp5dt i even stupidly dont a test yesterday and today and both bfn. I spoke to my clinic and they have said do not worry if its not red and its way to early to test still. Hence the result. Still doesnt put our minds at rest cause we automaticlly assume its bad when its red.
Good sticky vibes to you hun and lots of fairy dust. Xx


----------



## Be-Positive

Hi Ladies, 
I am a bit late in joining any chats I hope you don't mind me jumping in   I am due to test tomorrow this is my first FET but 3rd IVF?ICSI with unexplained fertility, only thing we have done differently this time is have Intralipids as I had a raised NK cell count, no idea if it has worked to not I have dealt with this cycle quite well apart from all the side effects from meds at the beginning of the roller coaster ride   but I'm getting a bit anxious now with only two days left till I POAS   Congratulations to all those ladies who have received their BFP's   so pleased for you all xx fingers crossed for the ladies in waiting   my thoughts go out out to all those ladies with BFN's   I certainly know how that feels!!! 

H xx


----------



## Domgirl

Welcome be-positive its definitely a rollercoaster of emotions ur not kidding xx not long now and u get to test hope its a bfp for you hun did you have a blast and was is fresh or fet? Xx


----------



## Be-Positive

Hi Dom girl, 
thanks for replying, I had a FET two  day 5 blasts transferred a grade 3 and a grade 1 not as good as the blasts we did last time which were grade 5AB and 4AB, both my hubby and I don't have any known factors as to why we cannot conceive apart from my immune issue and he has two children from a previous relationship and I have a teenage daughter from a previous relationship which makes it all the more frustrating! it amazes me how anyone gets pregnant naturally considering all the things that have to be right in order for there to be a pregnancy in the first place  

xx


----------



## Domgirl

Its absolutely crazy isnt it hun.   xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

I teach sex ed to teenager and occasionaly doing the condom demo i have the urge to shout "d'you know what, dont bother, There's too many variables anyway!"
I DON'T by the way, and of course i talk about STIs too, but i do chuckle to myself in a slightly sick and twisted way


----------



## SaniNK

Thank you everyone for your wishes xxxx it means a world. I have just finished with docs and so far so good, turns out light bleeding/spotting is normal and there can be 101 reason for it, Im only 12dp2dt so still very early for us but   all goes well from there.

Be-Positive - Im in the same box as you, i have very high NK cells and this is our 3rd ICSI and only now with immune meds it has worked. Thank God for intralipids and steroids! For many years we were in unexplained category and I was starting to lose hope but turns out there was a reason, I wish the meds does the magic for you.


----------



## laila2001

Caroline ... Sooo sorry hunny you're feeling low today. We all have these ups and downs Hun.. Remember what I was like a few days ago and only last night was also in tears but things will be ok. Many ladies gave up hope with exact same symptoms as you remember? And it was good news hunny. So hold out and don't give in yet. You have come this far and only 1 more day left stay positive. It was you who kept me and a lot of other ladies positive in the worst of times. You can do this!!!! I am praying for you xxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Totally agree with laila couldnt of said it better myself xx


----------



## Be-Positive

SaniNK thats fabulous news really happy for you   i have read so many positive stories about the intralipids so hoping it has worked, i haven't had any symptoms felt quite normal a few niggly pains 3dpt but apart from that nothing! 

que sera sera as they say 

xx


----------



## Domgirl

Has anyone had pink tan blood for 3 days running. Its driving me mad is this a of letting me down gently or could there still be hope im driving myself   xx as if we dont suffer enough with infertility let alone showing all this blood.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

SaniNk - could not be happier for you   so glad to have some good news at last.

Juju - congrats on being pupo x 

Sorry to everyone else who's having a bad day - seems there are lots of crazy symptom sent to try us. Fingers crossed they are the 'right' ones. 

Bah humbug - your sex ed comments made me laugh! My OH is a science teacher too and he said exactly the same thing when he did the topic last week. This week it has been the period lesson with Yr 7 and he comes home and it's all I talk about too!

Afm - still playing the waiting game. Some bleeding today, mostly brown but some red ( sorry TMI!) but stopped this afternoon. Sure it the beginning of AF as now 14dp2dt transfer but clinic still want me to keep taking crinone gel and test again on Friday. Seriously fed up now - whoever said this is  a head   Got it spot on!


----------



## Caroline1759

Thanks everyone, Domgirl, Juju, Laila.

Domgirl - this is my first day of bleed but it's a bit heavier than this morning. I feel really quite unwell. Terrible period pains that are much worse than normal ones I get. A very tight drawing sensation where it feels like my  uterus is going to fall out (sorry for TMI). I It's actually making me feel sick and I can't stand up properly. Are you getting any other symptoms?

I called my clinc and the nurse said, like I expected she would, that bleeding at this stage is not uncommon. She said it could be ok or it could be AF but normally the progesterone will likely prevent full on bleeding from happening (which if it is might explain why I feel my insides want to explode). She advised to still test in a couple of days and if I'm still bleeding and it's negative to stop the progesterone as it will be AF and just let it go, so to speak.  If still bleeding and it's positive, to go to clinic to get my progesterone levels checked. 

I think yours sounds less like AF because of where you are after ET. It sounds too early for your AF.  I'm convinced mine is AF though  

Xx


----------



## poohbear3

PurpleRabbit we're in the same boat hun, i m retesting fri too    xxx

thank you Kieke for your support today it means a lot    xxx

Caroline    xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Just dont know caroline. Ive come all over dizzy and nauseous i had a pizza for dinner not sure if its not agreed with me xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Pooh bear - sorry I missed your post earlier. Sorry you are in the same position - it's rubbish! Maybe we will be the comforting stories that get told to ladies in the future about how bleeding and Bfn on OTD can work out in the end.

Oh dear .... There I go with the unrealistic optimism again! There lies  

Will be thinking of you x  

Domgirl and Caroline - hope your symptoms settle down soon, or at least turn out to be good news   x


----------



## Kieke

Caroline so sorry to hear you are having such a bad day! Please hang in there and don't give up!
We are all in this together! Keeping fingers and toes crossed it's not AF! I know it's easier said than done but try not to overthink it, we've only got a couple more days to go now.
Will be thinking of you!

Juju - congrats on being PUPO!

And welcome Be-Positive! 

xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Thanks girls. Means a lot to me to have your support. My consultant just rang and advised me to increase progesterone suppositories to stop the bleeding (won't change pregnancy outcome though). He doesn't want to do anything invasive just yet (eg injections). As my symptoms don't tell him anything. Just got to test either Friday or Saturday then review.  Am in an awful lot of discomfort right now but praying there is still a small chance.

Xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

All the positivist of positive vibes coming your way. Keep us posted x


----------



## poohbear3

Sending    and    to you Caroline xx

I ve got everything crossed for you too PurpleRabbit I hope you are one of the stories with a   outcome.  My bleeding has increased today unfortunately so i m very unsure of my outcome.  I did continue with the crinone as advised until Friday.  

I just feel absolutely exhausted physically and mentally at the moment .

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## locksymum2be

Hi Sharry,

I'm very new to this forum so not sure what OTD means - test day? Anyway, we had ICSI in January but due to OHSS have just had day5 FET on 29th April. We've been asked to do test on 10th May so shouldn't be long to go now. But if the last week is anything to go by, I'm pretty sure it will drag out! Please add me to the page. Good luck to everyone who's not tested yet   x


----------



## Sholaed

Hi yep OTD is test day. Very confusing all these different abbreviations. I feel like I'm going insane, my test day is Friday which is only 1 day left of waiting. I'm extremely anxious as I feel it's not worked, got period like ache in my tummy. Wishing you all luck and positive vibes, I need to take my own advice! X


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks purplerabbit i do hope so xx


----------



## locksymum2be

Hi Sholaed, thanks! Now I've sorted out my signature I feel like a member of the team. Lol!

Fingers and toes crossed for Friday! I really hope you get a positive result. My consultant initially said I should test 10 days after transfer which would be saturday, then he said I should do it on the 10th May which is Sunday. My AF should be due tomorrow so I think I'm going to test on Saturday if it's not come by then. Fingers crossed! I've been staying relatively calm and positive but I think that my pregnancy test addiction will definitely resurface by then. I've heard a lot of people say on here that they have blood tests planned at their clinics. mine just siad I should do a HPT and call them with result. Is that normal?

Every morning I wake up the first thing I do is think "what day is it?" and then check my pants, before I even wake up properly! But I'm laughing about it not crying - so just hope it stays that way! Good luck to everyone else testing over the next few days.


----------



## kathyandadrian

This is so much easier on a laptop rather than the ipad!!!!!

locksymum2be&#8230;.. Welcome to the mad house, you are testing the day before me, I'm 11th May &#8230;.. keeping everything crossed for you x 

IloveWesties &#8230;. Welcome to the mad house too &#8230; good luck on this journey xxx 

SaniNK &#8230;. CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFP WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO XXXXX 

Mungobungo &#8230;Well done for the way you are dealing with this, your post made me cry &#8230;. PMA you will be a mummy xxx 

Kieke &#8230;.. Not long now &#8230; No AF &#8230;. It's looking good 

laila2001 &#8230;.. Glad you are feeling a bit better &#8230; despite the sore BUM xxx 

poohbear3 &#8230; So sorry hun, sending lots of hugs your way, but until OTD the game isn't over, lots of ladies have AF especially in the first trimester when it would have been due, don't give up all hope until you get a BFN on your actual test date xxx 

Domgirl&#8230;. Hang on in there, soon be our test day &#8230;. It's a good sign the blood has calmed down &#8230;. Not AF then whoop whoop xxx   

JuJu &#8230;&#8230;. Congratulations on getting to the madhouse &#8230;. Enjoy xx   

Blueestone &#8230;. Testing today? YOU NEED THE PEE STICK POLICE SENDING ROUND!!! Lol xx      

Oak_butterfly &#8230;. Sorry about the BFN, but loving the positive attitude, good luck in the review coming up xxx  

B1667&#8230;.. Hello, you are testing day after me &#8230;. Nearly there xxx   

Caroline1759&#8230;. Sending you hugs, like others say it may not be AF? Hang on in there sweetie when there's no OTD there's hope &#8230; sending you lots of baby dust xxx 

Be-Positive&#8230;. Welcome to the forum, how on earth have you got through the last 2 weeks alone!!!!!! GOOD LUCK and baby dust for tomorrow &#8230;.. Do you have any idea, any signs on what you might get tomorrow?? 

Bahhumbug &#8230;.. Good luck for tomorrow &#8230;. Sending lots of baby dust your way&#8230;. How are you feeling about the test x 

PurpleRabbit&#8230;&#8230; sending you hugs hunny, It's not over just yet &#8230; don't give up xxx   

locksymum2be&#8230;..Not long to go, day before me, how are you feeling xx  

Sholaed&#8230;. Not long now, hold on in there, keeping everything crossed for you xx 


AFM ..... I'm proper fed up, no symptoms like I remember having with Alfie, I remember the increased sense of smell, the night sweat and the inability to eat anything with salt in it during the 2nd half of the 2WW. I'm not holding out much hope and have cried loads today ..... not a lot to say about me really... I just need to know!!!!!!!!!    I'm so so so fed up     sorry tmi but I AM SICK OF CHECKING MY BLOODY KNICKERS!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all testers tomorrow and hi if I missed anyone on the personals sending you all hugs & love, sticky vibes and baby dust!

Kathy xxx


----------



## Be-Positive

Thanks Kieke

Domgirl and Caroline, i would say anything pink or tan coloured is a very good sing of implantation!! anything brown or pinkish is usually old blood so I wouldn't worry too much if i were you I would say it was a good sign   I hope everything works out for both of you, I will be praying for you  

xx


----------



## Domgirl

Kathyandadrian my gosh that is one hell of a post. Im no good at personals as im on my phone. Xx


----------



## Be-Positive

KathyandAdrian,

my OTD is Friday but I've been thinking its thurs all day   thats prob why i said tomorrow  ha ha! i haven't had any symptoms apart from a few niggley pains 3dpt thats it! so sign of AF but i am on progynova which will hold af anyway!! i have no idea what to expect but with this being my third i have built myself up for a BFN so I wont be too disappointed and will be a nice surprise if its a BFP!! 

xx


----------



## Sholaed

Yes I think different clinics must have different policies., yes I do a test at home and ring them with result. I have waves of calm and then huge waves of panic! I just don't think my husband and I can go through this again. It's taken such a toll on everything, but you can't give up hope and I'll find the strength from somewhere. X


----------



## Be-Positive

Sholaed,
Your with me, we both test on Friday I too test at home and ring the clinic   sending you lots of luck 

xx


----------



## Sholaed

You too keep positive  Xx


----------



## laila2001

Ladies

Saying goodnight and best of luck for testers tomorrow


----------



## Blueestone

Good luck everyone xxx

So I was due af yesterday but she hasnt arrived yet!  Got some twinges but still not come. Holding off testing till at least tomoz...maybe even Sunday. ..I did a test monday which was negative so trying to wait!

Blue x


----------



## kathyandadrian

AWWW Bluestone when's OTD is it 6th? If it is then it's looking good ..... We tested 1 day early with Alfie and the line was only JUST visible so Monday was more than likely a false reading .... Got a good feeling about you, how exciting xx


----------



## Domgirl

Good luck to all ladies testing today.


----------



## Blueestone

Yes was my otd yesterday. .. holding out! !


----------



## jennie76

Hi lady's thought this mite help good luck testing 
My advise is to think your pregnant till your told otherwise here's the list of what happens after a day 3 transfer1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining7dpt... Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &fetal cells8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops11dpt... HCG levels possibly now high enough to be immediately detected on HPTand the video I've posted before is: http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

/links


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

Hope you are all doing well!! 

Goodluck to all those testing today


----------



## Domgirl

Morning hun xx


----------



## Be-Positive

Morning Everyone,

Good luck to everyone testing today! I can't believe I have held out this time and not tested  until OTD which is tomorrow! so proud of myself  
Im hoping to read a lot of BFP's on here today 

xx


----------



## Sholaed

Good morning ladies., only one more sleep.! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Be-Positive

How are you feeling about tomorrow Sholaed?? 

Im usually such a positive person but i am convinced mine hasn't worked!


----------



## Tasha786

Hi ladies,

Thought I would join you for a bit of moral support.

****HELP!!  ******
This 2ww is driving me crazy  
I am 5dpt (ET was 1st may), 5dt (blastocyst)
Stupidly I caved in and tested around midnight last night and got a BFN  

I know it's way too early to test, also my urine would've been diluted throughout the day.
I'm just convinced it hasn't worked, my OTD is 11th may, 
Feeling very crappy and sorry for myself *sighs*

Has anyone else tested early and got a positive?

Xx  

P.s can someone tell me to keep away from the HPT's please lol


----------



## Domgirl

Im so upset today tested again  7dp5dt and still a BFN not even the faintest line just a pure white box staring at me laughing. How did i think think this would work seriously.  14 years together and still no hope. Top blast, 100% thaw rate and perect in uterus lining. Text book perfect and still cant get pregnant. 
Im going    today just dont know what ive done so wrong to not be blessed with children. Ive got so much love to give.


----------



## Kieke

Hi ladies, sorry, no personals from me at the moment.
After being so positive throughout I'm now starting to crack!
Had a small meltdown last night... I just have this feeling AF is on the way... How do you even calculate when it's due? My last period was almost 6 weeks ago  
I have had no spotting or bleeding during the 2 WW, only white/waterish discharge for a couple of days (this week) and some stringy bits the week before. Since yesterday I have brownish discharge which seems to build up....
From thinking I'm pregnant I have gone down to preparing for the worst. Roll on tomorrow which is OTD.
By the sounds of it we have a lot of testers tomorrow so at least there will be some good news! 
xxx


----------



## Zombie

Oh Domgirl, I'm so sad that you're feeling this way because I'm feeling exactly the same and it hurts like hell. I don't wish this on anyone. I found out that a family member is pregnant with her second last night via ******** and woke up this morning to her scan photo and her gushing about how much she loves this baby already.. So painful. I even txt my sister last night asking what on earth I'd done to deserve this. The cycle of waiting, hope, disappointment and pain is almost unbearable, yet we still keep going don't we? We must be insane. 

I think the most important thing for you to know is that there's still hope for you, so please please please step away from the HPTs until OTD. You're driving yourself crackers! Keep your chin up, stay strong and think positive thoughts. It ain't over until the red lady (af) shows her ugly mug.

Hugs to you lovely 
Xxxxx


----------



## Domgirl

Its so hard isnt it ladies xx this is the closest ive ever been to being pregnant and i think its is the closest i will ever be xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Also makes me not want to do my utrogestan at 2   i just have no hope left i know people say there is still hope  but i just know in my heart.xxx


----------



## Frosticle

Woke up feeling so positive but now I think AF has begun. I'm 7dp5dt.  OTD Saturday but think I already know the outcome.  Feeling AF cramps and blood :-(


----------



## GBissell

I am having loads of cramps, and last night i was even woken up for about 15mins with very very very painful cramps. Today i just feel achy with the occasional cramp, it sort of feels like my muscles are being pulled around my abdomen area,  and I have lower back ache. I am 5dp3dt, has anyone got any advice? I also earlier had a very metal taste (bit like blood) but it vanished very quickly. I am really not trying to symptom spot. I am just trying to work out if this is all normal?


----------



## Domgirl

We are exactly the same frosticle i do hope yours turns into a bfp unlike mine. I just knkw in my heart it hasnt worked xx


----------



## GBissell

I did POAS last night, and it was BFN. However, I was expecting that as it's still very early and I tested with a very diluted evening pee lol. I really hope we both get our BFPs. Stay positive!! x


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi all
Quick check in whilst on a 10 minute break (good old NHS!)

Domgirl and Frosticle - I feel your despondency, I really do. I am still bleeding, despite increasing my Cyclogest. I know it's AF. I feel so sad. I haven't even got to OTD (tomorrow). All over so soon. I don't want to accept it as like you Domgirl, I feel this is the most 'pregnant' I will ever get. No time on my side. Just trying to get through the day. And it's my birthday today  

Xxx


----------



## Tasha786

Hi ladies,

GBissell - when is your OTD? 
I stupidly caved in and tested around midnight last night, I was 5dpt 5dt.
I know it was waaaaaay too early to test but this 2ww makes you crazy 

I really hope we all get our BFP's ladies and hugs to all


----------



## GBissell

Hello

My OTD is 15th May xx


----------



## Domgirl

Awww hunni bless u. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE XX


----------



## laila2001

Hey Ladies

Lots of hugs to all of you who are feeling low today and having BFN early results. Still hope for you till OFTD. 

Caroline.. Sorry to hear your news but if its only bit of bleeding you still have till tomorrow to officially test. Lots of ladies felt same when they had bleeding and when tested it was a BFP. Hold out. Happy Birthday Sweetie    

Keike...you too hold out Hun till OFTD tomorrow.   For u too. 

AFM... I have been just lazing around. Getting a few tearful moments and saying to myself what is to be will be. I want to have a baby and be a mum but after 15 years of not getting that dream I've come to accept my fate and whatever will be will be. No symptoms whatsoever anymore and I have kind of already come to terms with it all. 

I anyways I am hoping we get some good news soon. Ladies please don't worry about bleeds it can sometimes be a blessing and it's what can be implantation. So hopefully all good.


----------



## Sholaed

Be-positive, I'm feeling quite rubbish really. Still got mild cramps! I'm putting off doing a test now, I don't really want to be on my own though and thought I'd do it like a good girl in the morning with my hubby there. My sister gave birth last week to twins, she also had IVF and worked first time! Soooo happy for her but it hurts too much! Xxx


----------



## locksymum2be

Any good news from anyone testing today?

Thanks Kathy. I was feeling ok but just after I posted on here yesterday evening I noticed some spotting - like pink discharge (TMI!) - when after I went to the loo. Nothing overnight but noticed a bit more of the same just now so feeling a bit wobbly. I'm 8dp5dt and don't have my normal AF symptoms but feeling some bloatedness and not sure if its actually just cramps and before the end of the day my AF will start. I'm still feeling positive but a lot more cautious about being too positive if that makes sense. If my AF hasn't come by tonight then I'm going to assume I'm PUPA and definitely do test Saturday morning. How are you feeling? Any symptoms or signs?

BePositive and Sholaed - Good luck to both of you for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you and really pray you have a positive result   Is this the third try for both of you? If so, let's hope 3rd time lucky! This is my first try and I really don't know how DH and I will cope if it doesn't work. No more embryos frozen and OHSS made me so unwell that I'd be a bit scared about having to go back on meds. Anyway, stay positive guys.

Tasha and Dom Girl - Stay away from the HPTs! I know it's really hard but will only make you feel bad if it's a false negative so perhaps best to find some ways to keep yourself busy. I've been using this as a great opportunity to meet up with friends who I've not seen in ages. If I was sat at home for the past few evenings I'd be going absolutely batty!  

Kieke - AF is normally due 2 weeks after ovulation but I imagine the meds you were taking before your EC would have messed up your cycle anyway. Best of luck though. I really hope you end up with a positive result

Laila - I'm sorry you've been feeling down. You've not had OTD yet though? So you never do know.. praying for you x


----------



## Domgirl

Went out with DP to the beach and had a portion of chips each. Lol was a lovely distraction. Then get home and back on panty watch    do you know what, i wouldnt of been so bad if i didnt have blood but thats what made me cave and poas. I thought im obviously out cause im bleeding. Its such a head **** one minutes its just pinky then its tan then pinky its like messing with my head. 
Had af cramps all day today too. and got bad tummy (you know what i mean by that) prob all the worry.
I would seriously kick myself if this turned around.


----------



## Be-Positive

Domgirl & Caroline ...

And to all the other ladies out there having a bad day, I know exactly how you feel, the first IVF i did i started bleeding two days after transfer then full on AF three days later, devastated was not the word, and it certainly did not prepare me for the 2nd IVF where i was so convinced had worked and obvs didn't!! i went into such an emotional hole i couldn't get out off i actually lost a big clump of my hair, i had an actual  bald patch!!! 

which luckily you couldn't see it was underneath and i have long hair! the doctors said it was stress!!!! I was obsessed with getting pregnant! and my hubby ex who he has two children too takes great delight in rubbing it in my face    after steroid injections directly into my head!!!! my hair luckily grew back yet here i am again with cycle number 3   

What I am trying to say is... I had to pick myself up and give my head a good shake and think about all the things i do have to be grateful for and know that whatever happens I am going to be fine! i will deal with it good or bad there are other options! and  for me if this doesn't work we are going down the surrogate route. The only reason i did a third attempt was because we had two frosties and because i found out i had high NK cells and i could have intralipids, so I wanted to give it one last go to know i had done everything i could! and if i get BFN tomorrow although i know i will shed a few tears, I'm going to be fine with it!! 

Thats just me, I'm not saying everyone is like that and its easy to do because it isn't i was exactly like you ladies! I felt like my world have caved in!! 

I truly hope you all get your BFP's either now or in the future and we all get the families we all know we deserve xxx


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Sorry I've not been on for a few days. I went into complete melt down after huge row with husband and step daughter over the weekend. Total hormonal mess! Sorry for the lack of personals.

This is what's been happening: 

Today, I am 6dp5dt, this is our first round of IVF after 6 years of TTC.

On Sunday night (2dp5dt) I had the weirdest dream. I dreamt that we invited some friends over for dinner, and in my infinite wisdom I decided to cook them two Asda made in store pizzas. Now this is definitely not what I would cook for these particular friends! Anyway, (still dreaming remember) when I checked the oven, I discovered I'd put the two pizzas in there still in their wrappers. So I removed the wrappers, like you would, and put them back in the oven. Can't remember any more of dream, but it was weird enough and vivid enough to mention to husband the following morning.

So, of course, my hormone induced crazy 2WW thought process goes into overtime and I start thinking maybe it's a sign I definitely have 'something in my oven'!! Possibly two?! (We only had 1 embryo transferred) but tried to put it down to it being what I expect may be 'normal' thinking after an embryo transfer, because we know we have an embie on board.

Now, something you should know about me is I'm a POAS addict, and I mean addict! I decided in the morning before my dream 2dp5dt to test for my trigger shot. I got a negative, exactly what I was expecting, but of course, the POAS madness cycle had kicked in and  I've tested every day since. Three times a day!! I am a crazy POAS mentalist, but I can't help myself, I've been doing this for 6 years in every 2WW.

Tests for 3dp5dt and 4dp5dt were all negative, like you would expect, although I did start getting suspicious 4dp5dt, as I was ridiculously weepy and sooo very hungry! I also had a couple of hot flushes around 10pm and felt a little nauseous but that passed after 10 mins. Had a couple of cracking headaches too.

Last night though, at 5dp5dt, we saw the very faintest tinge of pink on an Internet cheapy test strip (One step 10miu test - we're not made of money he he). We decided to not get hopes up too much and to test again in the morning.

This morning I used two test strips, both showed faint pink lines that were visible during 10 minute window, without husband having to squint (he's as blind as a bat!) I've just got home from work, done another Internet cheapy and it showed up straight away, slightly darker than this morning. And to top the madness off, I've just tested on a Clearblue Plus (non digital) 25miu and gotten a clear positive too.

We've just gotten our BFP at 6dp5dt!! We're in shock!!!

Next question(s) is, do you think we got a positive this early because there are TWO of them in there like my pizza dream? Or have the hormones really taken their toll, and I'm borderline certifiable Should I be worried at a positive this early? Our OTD isn't until 14th May which would take us to 13dp5dt (equiv to 18dpo) but AF would normally be due in 3-4 days as I'm usually a 28-29 day cycler (equiv to 14dpo)

Desperately praying our little bean (or beans!!) stick and this is not some cruel trick xxxx

Sorry for mega long post!!! Just don't know what to think, and don't know if we should hold fire with any celebrations.


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks be positive means alot hun. Xx


----------



## Be-Positive

sholaed - i wasn't going to test at all   i was just going to wait and see if Af arrived and then id know! but i can't because if it has worked i will need more intralipids ASAP! so i have to test tomorrow but I am so not looking forward to it... the day we have looked forward too since we started out journeys is the worst day of all in my opinion!!

Unless of course you get your BFP and then its the best day of your life! 


xx


----------



## Be-Positive

IkeaMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS!! i wish i had some advice for you but i don't   your post made me laugh and i thought I'm so happy to hear of someone getting their BFP even if it is a little early, we are all different! my sister was 3 months gone before she got a positive on a HPT! 

I too have had some freaky dreams but i have managed to hold out until OTD which is tomorrow! good luck to you i hope its two!! 


xx


----------



## Domgirl

Wow be positive 3 month thats shocking. Xx


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Thanks Be-Positive - I just read my post back and I sound like a right fruit loop! Desperately not wanting to get carried away, which is so hard not to, but I dont think I'll really believe it until OTD, which seems so far away.

3 months for your sister, oh my days, I don't know how she coped!! That's unbelievable! xx


----------



## laila2001

Hi Ladies 

Just been reading your posts. Sorry some of you are feeling low today.  

Ikeaminkey.. Congrats on your positive result   It works out for you dear. 

AFM.. I am just having a super lazy day and feeling tired with lots of butt pain from progest injects. I couldn't do it today myself as I couldn't find a spot that wasn't bruised to inject so went to chemist and was lucky to find someone there who can give. What else not much really. No symptoms as usual apart from the pms feeling I usually get before AF arrives. Now in bed stretching my back as after inject I feel my bones will crack and just need to lay down a bit and as I type can feel my butt swelling up from inject just taken. 

I don't know what else to say. I guess all best to those testing tomorrow. 

Kathy.. I think you asked when is OFTD for me. I think it's Sat after tomorrow but I may go tomorrow and do bloods as I have run out of my cyclogist supply and if I go according to that being the right dose for 2ww duration then should test tomorrow.


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Thanks Laila, so sorry you're having such a rough time with your injections. Stay strong, you can do this!! xxxx


----------



## Frosticle

Ikeamonkey your post made me laugh so much!  If it's twins you should call them pepper and oni!!! Xxx


----------



## laila2001

IKeamonkey.. Thank u sweetie xxx


----------



## NyePye

Ikeamonkey - congratulations and thanks for that post it made me laugh!!
I've been having odd dreams too and night sweats.  I'm 11dpo like you and just got my first faint bfp 
There's so
Much cramping down there and also a symptom list as long as my arm, so I joked with DH today that it maybe twins! I don't remember such crazy symptoms so early with my first pregnancy...


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hello ladies ..... Congrats on the positive even if it is early 😜 but as you say twins release 2 x HCG keeping everything crossed for a healthy and happy what could be a potentially large pregnancy x
nyepye .... My test date buddy .....  WOO HOO congratulations too ... So pleased for you xx
Laila .... Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow xxxx

As for me .... I have been wearing panty liners because of the less art residue and tonight (sorry tmi) there was a feint pinky colour on it 😳 
I'm doing a medicated FET so the estradiol medication will stop AF anyway
I have a very achy lower tummy, so piggin tired by lunchtime , moody ... Early on I had weird dreams and lots and lots of them all in one night?  One of them was very erotic!!!!!  Lol!!!!
But the weirdest thing of all when I was in the 2ww with Alfie I made carbonara for dinner and it tasted hideously salty!!!!!
I made the same meal tonight and again it was very salty!!!!! Mind playing tricks I think lol 

Don't think I can take much more of this !!!!!!! SHOOT ME NOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


This is our very last go because of our age and we have no frosties left .... We had these 3 back from the 8 we had x so this is it for me I'm out of the game if I get a BFN and Alfie won't get his baby brother or sister .... But I look at Alfie and feel so blessed to have him xxx he's our world xxx

Good luck to all tomorrow's testers ... Praying for you  all ... Hope we get some more good news tomorrow ❤


Kathyxxxx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Fab news NyePye and IkeaMonkey - lets keep the BFPs coming for all the lovely ladies testing tomorrow  

Sorry to hear so many other people are having a tough time. Just keep remembering the drugs may be unpleasant but they all have their purpose. The symptom spotting will always make you crazy but for some of us it will end in the the result we are looking for and for the rest of us we will just know that little bit more information for the next step. We are all different and everyone's bodies seem to react differently. Hard I know but try to stay positive xxx

No updates from me - last HPT in the morning but really no hope. 

 All the best for tomorrow's testers -there seem to be a few   for your BFPs x


----------



## IkeaMonkey

NyePye - congratulations!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. Regarding my dreams I could only tell the pizza one on here, as the other ones I've been having have been far too rude !! I did have another weird one when I started stimming though - my husband changed race completely which freaked me out somewhat!! Too funny - the joys of IVF drugs eh?

Much love to everyone xxx


----------



## Sholaed

Be-positive, I've just done the test its positive! In absolute shock! Good luck to you and everyone xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Sholaed .......WOO HOO CONGRATULATIONS here's to a happy healthy pregnancy ... Mummy to be  xxxxx


----------



## Frosticle

Amazing news scholaed!!! Xxx


----------



## Tasha786

Sholaed.... Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Good luck to all ladies testing tomorrow.

I'm 5dpt 5dt blastocyst, tested at midnight last night and got a BFN  
I know it's very early but been feeling deflated today....need some encouragement 

KathyandAdrian - this afternoon I got faint pinky discharge too, is it the start of AF? Or implantation bleeding? I'm so confused..... Implantation can't be day 5 or 6pt Am I a late Implanter? 

I'm so desperate to be a mum... The pain is unbearable sometimes... Even my tears have dried up...our home is so quiet and the silence kills....dear God please answer our prayers and help us overcome our obstacles and Help each and every women on this forum ameen 

Xx


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Congratulations Sholaed!!!


----------



## NyePye

Congratulations Sholead!

And thanks everyone 

Kathy - test buddy, sorry! I just had to test, my symptoms were crazy and i just had to know. Sounds like you have a lot of symptoms too. Fingers crossed x
I love your attitude re your little Alfie. I have a 5 year old and he's my blessing and my world too. We are blessed already 

xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Ikeamonkey, Nyepye, Sholaed - congratulations on your BFP's. That's great news. Ikeamonkey, your thread about your dream was interesting. Amazing how our subconscious mind cam pick up on changes to our bodies.

AFM - I'm still bleeding despite taking more Cyclogest. Although my OTD is tomorrow, i'm 99.9% sure it will be a BFN. I feel kind of numb at the moment. Was kept busy at work today. Then my Mum came to visit me in London and took me out for a birthday dinner, so that was nice. 

Well, heading to bed soon. Good luck to my fellow testers tomorrow xxc


----------



## NyePye

Good luck Caroline xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Caroline nice to hear you had a nice lunch for your birthday ..... Sending hugs for what you are going through .... You could get a shock though .... Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hello everyone
So so pleased to hear some good news! Thrilled for you.

I had 2 days off work this week as I went a bit crazy and didn't recognise myself. I can't tell you how reassuring it is to know I'm not alone in my madness   it really is terrifying how much my moods are swinging. Also had bad abdominal pains and sore lower back for about 4 days.

Felt I had to go back today and it was ok and good to be busy. When you teach mainly spotty, obnoxious oiks it's not as bad as working in Reception or Year 1 with a class of lovelies!

I am just about holding out to test on Sunday. We are going to the in-laws' which will be a bit torturous - should be testing on Sat but will wait til we get back. Anyone joining me and testing on Sun?

I echo everyone's sentiments of frustration and despair. This whole thing is a cruel game which I suspect has been designed by Simon Cowell for Saturday night primetime. It's got his whiff all over it.

Love you all lots and am so sorry you find yourself in this position. Cruel is the word. X


----------



## laila2001

Congrats to those testing positive     Great news!! Keep it coming  

Caroline.. Keike .. And all others testing tomorrow.   For you. Goodluck. 

Night ladies I'm shattered.      Is in sooo much pain.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Bahhumbug we might test on Sunday ... It's only 1 day early and DH has eye surgery in Monday so it might be a bit much all in a day ..... I have to drive him too and I don't want to arrive at the Hampshire clinic ophthalmology dept in floods of tears and neither does DH if they are slicing his eyelid open under local!
We tested a day early with Alfie and that was a Sunday too so may keep in with tradition lol
I've just come to bed DH watching the election I simply can't be bothered I can't think of anything else apart from IVF !!!!! Even got a new car yesterday and can't be bothered !!!

I set my hubby a challenge he is a scientist ..... Design a bloody uterine camera so we can see what's happening like a nestcam!!!!!! LOL 

Good luck to tomorrow's testers 

Night night my lovelies

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Kathy

I'll start him off and give him a tenner to get started on the design 
Sleep well
Be great if you joined me on Sun x


----------



## Tasha786

KathyandAdrian- lol @ uterine camera.... Funnily enough my husband said the same thing...

Good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## poohbear3

Well it is definitely the end of the road for us BFN this morning i was expecting it but i am still in pieces knowing this is the end for us due to my age and lack of money. A part of me was still hoping last night i could be one of those ladies who has bleeding and still has a healthy pregnancy.  Absolutely gutted 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Sorry Poohbear sending massive hugs at this sad time xxxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thinking of you Poohbear. No words. X


----------



## laila2001

Poohbear.. Hunny soo sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Zombie

Oh Poohbear I'm so, so sorry to hear your news this morning. I really don't know what I can say that would make you feel any better in any way. I just hope that you're able to take time to grieve, heal and find some modicum of peace with all of this. Sending you much love and hugs.


Until I joined this forum I never imagined that I could feel happy at someone else's positive pregnancy test results, but there is some joy in knowing that others who have struggled have achieved their goal. It's also absolutely heart breaking when someone reaches the end of their road without their BFP.

It's such a rollercoaster.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Oh poohbear I'm so sorry .... Speechless and heartbroken for you .... Take some time to reflect.... Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## NyePye

So sorry Poohbear. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## poohbear3

Thank you ladies it means so much to have your support.  I just phoned the çlinic to tell them and just completely broke down.

wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi Poohbear

I'm so sorry. I totally understand. I hope you can find some healing soon.

It's a BFN for me too   . I did a home test this morning. I already knew in my heart though. I knew from 3 days ago, so it wasn't a shock. I'm really sad and will take a bit of time to consider my options and let my body recover. I'm not sure if I can go through IVF again. It was so difficult, especially doing it on my own. I think in some ways it was too much to take on straight after a bitter breakup, which I'm still not over. Part of me wonders if I subconsciously sabotaged my chances because I was carrying so much hurt and anger regarding my ex. Got a lot of emotions to process now. But I don't regret trying.

Ladies who are still waiting, I really hope you are successful. I'll still be popping in and out of here to see how you're doing. You've all been fantastic with your friendship and support. I'll miss our daily updates too. 

C xxx


----------



## Be-Positive

Morning ladies,
It was a BFN for me too! I'm amazed at how well I've coped this time! I think we are going to go down the surrogate rouge, hubby wants to try IVF in Spain as a few people we know seem to have had access there! I'm not sure I want to do it all again though.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies still test

Xx


----------



## laila2001

Caroline...Bepositive.. I'm sorry it didn't work out and wishing you both all the best with your future plans. All I can say is ..DONT GIVE UP! I had about 13BFN and they knocked me down but I managed to move on as hard as it was and took time I always try to look out the box. 

I have started to look at adoption as an option.  I have always wanted to go down that route regardless of having my own babies. It has always been one of those things.

I really don't know what else to say but .. Stay strong ladies. You are very special and one day your dreams will come true. Xxx


----------



## laila2001

Caroline..sorry to ask but have you done bloods? I know it's your OFTD but I was told it had to be bloods not a home test.


----------



## Kieke

Poohbear, Caroline and Bepositive, so sorry to hear about your negative results! I admire you ladies for sharing your experiences with us! Sending you lots of hugs and love!

Caroline I'm sure you did not sabotage anything but totally understand it must be extra hard for you doing it on your own, especially since you are still grieving over your break up. Keep your head up hun, something positive will come your way!

I've just been the hospital for my blood test and need to ring for the result at 12... As you can imagine time is creeping by this morning! I've prepared myself for a negative outcome since I've had 'thick' dark brown spotting for the past 2 days which seems to build up to AF. No cramping though so there is a slight change it's not AF but preparing for bad news. Nurse said it could be related to the pressaries but it would be a bit coincidental to only have those side effects towards the end. Anyhow, I'll soon know!
Laila, thank you for your well wishes! Hope your not aching too much today. Xx


----------



## laila2001

Keike.. Goodluck hunny!!!!


----------



## Kieke

It's a for us.... Prepared for it it still gutted and numb. Not sure what to do with myself now.
Have a follow up appt on 21/5 and will try again. Can afford max 2 rounds self funded - feeling super crap! Can't stop feeling that I will be all left on my own in the end. Moved countries to be with my DH who has health issues (long story) scared to death of that thought. Anyhow, good luck to the rest of you ladies! I will be drowning my sorrows later on! Thank god I have the whole weekend before I have to face the real world xxx


----------



## laila2001

Keike.. I don't know what to say and as I read your post I am just in tears. I'm soo sorry hunny.


----------



## Kieke

Thank you Laila, me too... X


----------



## Bahhumbug

My heart is with you. Gutted. Much love x


----------



## Sasha1973

So very sorry to hear your sad news   Thinking of you and DH


----------



## becky m

Hello ladies  Can I be added please? I am 6pt (day 2 transfer) after 2nd ICSI. This 2ww is driving me mad    


Im so so sorry for those with BFN's. I have spent the last couple of hours routing for you ladies reading these posts, got to the final page and im gutted for you. Sending you huge hugs and well wishes xxx


Congrats to those with BFP's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


Im abit in limbo, I so want the BFP but there is alot of anxiety around a pregnancy for me too. Im hoping my little angel (Charlie) is up there routing for mummy and daddy. Ive had alot of period like cramping, peeing lots more, heartburn and tmi constipation. Which could all be those lovely pessaries! Had a funny naughty dream last night too that im not so proud of lol. 


Becky xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Welcome Becky.
How you find lots to distract you this weekend from the 2ww
X


----------



## Sasha1973

Becky so sad to hear about Charlie   I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your time xxx


----------



## becky m

Hi Bahhumbug, thank you I really hope I can find things to distract me  My DH is of to london for a work conference tomorrow so i face a day alone. 


And thank you Sasha, im really hoping something wonderful can come from such a tragic time. I still miss Charlie every day. We were so close to our dream at 37 weeks and 4 days. Its def making this cycle a lot more emotional.


I forgot to mention my OTD is 18th may xxx


----------



## laila2001

Welcome Becky and goodluck


----------



## Domgirl

So ladies not sure if i should test again today 8dp5dt really dont feel there is much hope left after testing bfn 5,6&7 although the spotting has calmed down loads today so far.
I dont know if this sounds stupid but because i had the spotting since day 4 im wondering if it was af but because of the progynova and the utrogestan i think its softend the af and thats why im spotting xx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. I think you shouldn't test again today and wait till OFTD. I know it's hard but it's torment doing these tests early when they cuz a lot of emotional ups and downs. Are you spotting a lot? Because of discharge sheert I have it says meds should continue even if there is spotting during the 2ww and that a pregnancy may still be positive. I know lots of ladies and as we have also seen on this thread this has been the case for many. Try to hold out till OFTD Hun.


----------



## Domgirl

I will try hun.  My otd was originally tomoz 9dp5dt but because that fell on a weekend theyve booked beta for monday xx
Spotting has calmed down loads today SO FAR not as much at all but its been red pink tan all week but only when i wipe its mixed in with the utrogestan xx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. Well done! I know it's a bumb waiting and although I am going psycho or shall I say officially am psycho now in this 2ww. I'm supposed to also test tomorrow but to be honest I feel very numb and indifferent because I have done this many times and all symptoms indicate no pregnancy for me. If anything I'm just desperate to get back to normal life. I want a glass a wine and some massage therapy and dieing to start the gym again. So I have started to fill out my schedule with all the things I have been missing out on in this two weeks. Either way I will thank god!  

Can you not do bloods at any hospital in the UK tomorrow? If u can't wait til Monday?


----------



## Domgirl

I can wait til monday for beta hun.  I cant wait to go back to abit of normality now either. I would of had the whole 9 days off work but thats only due to my job requires me to lift.


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. Ok Hun   For u. Don't worry about anything now there is nothing we can both do till OFTD now.  I'm just feeling soooooo fat and feels like 2 years since been to the gym. Every time I try focus on something I just can't and as testing time approaches I feel soo tense because I don't want to think it might just be when I know. I think my biggest worry is my DH as he will be much more heart broken than me. And although I have faced and come to terms with not having our own babies for 15 years. I know he will be devastated. I also know his parents also have high hopes and no matter how much I tell them to be realistic I know they will take longer to accept and get over it.  Anyways hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Domgirl

Its always the way hun isnt it bless them. My DP is the same although we both have come to terms with it being a bfn from the other days results. So if it does change then it will be a beautiful suprise. We've been together 14 years and trying for 12 now. its so tough isnt it.this is the closest ive ever been to being pregnant.


----------



## IkeaMonkey

Poohbear, Caroline, bePositive & Kieke - I am so very sad for you . Praying   strength and peace for you all. Much love xxxx


----------



## poohbear3

Be-Positive, Kieke and Caroline sending a massive   to each of you xxx

IkeaMonkey thank you xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Another busy day on the 2WW. I have been reading through the posts and am now in flood of tears. Its such an emotional roller coaster. Some great news and so many of you lovely ladies feelings sad - it just seems so unfair   

Sholaed     massive congratualtions on the BFP

Tasha - I'm no expert but I think it's still early days - plenty of chance yet for it to change.

Bahhumbug - glad you are feeling better and well done for holding out til OTD - got everything crossed for you x

KathyandAdrian - completely get the disinterest in anything not IVF! I would definitely invest in a girl shaped nestcam if your DH is successful - genius idea 

Poohbear - so sorry   nothing I can say that will help but I  iwsh it could have turned out differntly. Thinking of you x

Mungobungo - so true about genuine happiness when the ladies here finally get their BFP. While we might wish it was us with the good news we have all fought hard to get this far and deserves every second of joy when things work out .

Caroline - so sorry for you too my love. You have had so much to deal with and I was routing for a happy ending.   it works out for you when you are ready x 

Be-Positive - more sympathy and love going your way. Great that you have some option to consider when you feel up to it x

Kieke - so sorry. Was routing for you. It seems you have had so much to deal with alongside TTC and have always been such a great source of support on these forums. Wish it could have been been better news for you x

Becky - welcome. Must be so hard being back at this point again - hope you get your happy ending this time 

Domgirl - please stop torturing yourself! Having been addicted to these threads for the last few weeks for everyone who gets and early BFP there is someone else who has nothing until OTD or even later.  

Laila - glad you are staying strong. Not long to wait now x

AFM - BFN confirmed by HPT again this morning and AF in full swing. Clinic have finally conceded it's over and given me the go ahead to stop meds. Know it was coming and in some ways it is a relief to have a definite answer but still gutted. We have one more NHS funded round (unless the new government cut NHS funding immediately), so I think that will be our plan.  Have treated myself to all the things I have been denying myself: had a massage and fast sweaty bike ride. I am now planning a hot bath, gin and tonic and going to bed with a hot water bottle. I may even lift something heavy just for the thrill of it! 

Thanks so much for all your kind words and support over the last few weeks. I don't know what I would have done without you. I will stay around to see how everyone is doing    to you all xxx


----------



## laila2001

Purplerabbit.. Sorry hunny best of luck next round. You enjoy the gin tonic and the rest of your evening lovey. Thanks for your wishes xx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl..DH just informed me that my OFTD is not tomorrow but Sunday. Omygod one extra day to wait. It's ok AF will have a chance to show her ugly head by that time. So might not have to have bloods as if she shows it will be easier to deal with rather than sit out waiting and getting BFN blood test results. I hate that part! It's embarrassing especially in the blood labs here. The guy looks at you as if you're a weirdo when it's negative making me feel ubnormal as everybody gets pregnant so easily here. Lol!


----------



## Domgirl

Oh bless you hunni.  Another day is nothing but when it comes to waiting to know if your pregnant its like a day feels like a year.  Xx


----------



## london30

Hi everyone - I am 6dp5dt and my breats which were swollen and sensitive after transfer and up until yday have 'deflated' a bit and I'm worried that means things aren't working.. I am 4 days away from my OTD.. Does anyone know of this happening when you still get a BFP or is this indeed a worrying sign ? Thanks so much for any thoughts x


----------



## laila2001

Hi

I have read the 2ww symptoms thread before a BFP result and lots of ladies felt the same and Still got BFP. 

I would suggest you go to the 2ww forum for May.  We are all on 2 ww and I am sure we would be able to help ease your mind and give out support during your 2ww. 

See you there maybe x


----------



## london30

Thanks so much Laila, I will check it out


----------



## poohbear3

PurpleRabbit    Thank you hunny.  I m so sorry you had a bfn too. Hope you enjoy your bath g & t etc xx  Wishing you all the luck in the world for next time.    the funding stays     xxx


----------



## Caroline1759

Just to say thank you everyone for your kind words and advice. I really have appreciated it and it's helped get me through today.

Purplerabbit - that was such a lovely post you wrote. I am really hoping you get your next round of NHS funding and it's a success for you. I know what you mean about feeling a sense of relief. In a funny way it's a relief to step off the rollercoaster for a little while. Gather yourself before getting back on. I'm eating loads of chocolate tonight. Plan on eating some soft cheese tomorrow! (Woo, what a thrilling life I live. Lol).

Laila - just to answer your earlier question. My clinic just recommend doing a home test. I used a Boots basic test which either says "pregnant" or "not pregnant". No messing about with lines!  It did cross my mind, oh what if the test is faulty? But think that's just wishful thinking on my part. Told my consultant the home test was negative and he recommended I stop all meds. 

Good luck again to ladies testing this weekend - I shall be checking in and will say a little prayer for you tonight for success  

Xxxx


----------



## laila2001

Caroline... Ok well If it's your consultants advice I guess it's what goes. Thanks for best wishes Hun xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Caroline, Bepositive, Kieke, Poohbear, purplerabbit ...... so sorry for the BFNs .... sending hugs, I wish you all well on what you decide to do next xxx  

Welcome Becky and the best of luck, I'm sure Charlie will be looking down on mummy & daddy and sending you lots of magical babydust xxx 

Domgirl ...... I know it's really hard not to test but when we tested with Alfie 13 days after a 3 day transfer we could only JUST see the 2nd line, even with a 5 day transfer the embryo still has to do a lot before you start to release HCG into you're system .... don't give up hope hunni ...... test Sunday like me ... pee stick pals xx
Try and do something nice tomorrow and that will be the last day done, go to bed and Sunday will be the day  OR I WILL SEND IN                                  

AFM ..... I'm pretty much convinced it's not worked, I'm looking for symptoms but I know that the tiredness and moods and all the other things are all the meds and predominantly progesterone! No AF but then I didn't get her with the FET that resulted in a BFN either that will be the Climaval that will be keeping that at bay ..... only one way to know is by the test on Sunday (Testing a day early like we did with Alfie so we can get over any initial hurt) ....... roll on Sunday ..... praying and hoping for a BFP but at 47 I'm pushing it .... at least I know I gave all my 8 little snowbabies a chance ..            hopefully one of my 3 embryos have snuggled in   

Good luck Laila for tomorrow .... will be thinking about you and I have a good feeling about you ..... Good luck for anyone else testing tomorrow too xx

                              

LOTS OF HUGS AND BEST WISHES TO ANYONE I MAY HAVE MISSED......KATHY XXXX


----------



## laila2001

Kathy.. Thanks dear for best wishes but DH has informed me that OFTD is Sunday so we will be test buddies. Goodluck to u too hunny xxx


----------



## locksymum2be

Wow. Reading througheveryones posts the last couple of days has been a real emotional rollercoaster. I am so happy for everyone who's got a Bfp   and I pray you all have healthy, happy pregnancies and end up with beautiful babies like you deserve.

To those of you who have hada Bfn, my heart goes out to you. Your messages are so inspiring and for those who can't try again, I can only send massive   and thank you for sharing your journey.

To those of you testing over the weekend, best of luck. I'm hoping this emotional rollercoaster has an upturn with loads of Bfps.

Afm - After the slight sporting on Wednesday night I decided if my af didn't come by today I'll consider myself pupa. Happily, no sign of AF so fingers crossed things are looking good. I'm testing in the morning (so Domgirl, we can be test buddies) so only got about 7 hours to go! I really hope I've not hyped myself up just to get a bfn. I've never been this close to being pregt before so really don't know how I'm meant to feel but fingers crossed. Poor Dh will be crushed if it's bad news.

Anyhoo, good luck to my fellow weekend testers.   

Locksy x


----------



## becky m

Thank you Laila and good luck for Sunday!  I have everything crossed for you  sending positive wishes and baby dust xxx 

Purplerabbit - Thank you, and I am so sorry for you BFN. I hope you enjoyed your little pleasures this evening. Thinking of you and go gently, these journeys can be so cruel xxx 

kathyandadrian - Thank you, and good luck for Sunday! I am crossing everything for you too  sending positive wishes and baby dust xxx  

These posts have really helped me today. Its been along time since I have had a reason to look forward, and this 2ww although agonising has helped me to see through the devastation of the last 11 months. I havnt cried for a whole week! And that is progress for me. I just hope some smiles come out of it too. Heres hoping my body doesnt fail me again, as it failed my poor boy xxx


----------



## laila2001

Good morning ladies

I hope you are all well and had a good nights sleep. I have been up all night feeling awful from all injects. Been taking clexane in tummy and progest in butt and I'm sooo tired of it all. They are making me sooo poorly and sooo bloated and adding to that I have such bad constipation last night which resulted in some bleeding.  God I feel soooo exhausted and just wish this would all end somehow. I broke in tears this morning because just when I thought it was the last day yesterday for injects but then DH informed me its not and OFTD is Sunday which I know is only 1 more day but it feels it's dragging on.  I just have no more energy for this and I have even been thinking I don't think I will want to do this ever again not having gone through all the physical and emotional exhaustion. It has been very intense. 

I just want it to let it out on here ladies. I just feel so down!

Wishing all best for testers today.


----------



## locksymum2be

Hey Laila, sorry you're feeling so down. Taking those injections is literally a pain in the ****, and the side effects must just make this waiting game even worse. Totally understandable that you're dreading one more day of them. But hopefully it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## locksymum2be

God. I had no idea that writing a rse would bring that up! Erm, sorry x


----------



## laila2001

Locksymum2be....    thanks needed that!! That is soo hilarious lol!


----------



## Be-Positive

Morning Ladies, 
Wishing everyone good luck who is testing today, and thank you for your responses yesterday   I am actually not in bad spirits considering, I am having back ache after stopping the progynova yesterday so I think AF will come soon, and I actually glad means the earlier the better so I can start getting back to normal. I was on the net all day yesterday researching IVF abroad as my hubby is not happy with the treatment we have had here and we feel we have been fobbed off as just bad luck as we don't seem to have anything explainable wrong with us!! Has anyone or knows of anyone who has had any experience at EmBIO in Athens? They seem to be the best ones so far I have found, I have read a few horror stories about a couple in Cyprus even though one I read about we do know a lady from our neck of the woods who had triplets there after 6 failed attempts here! 

Xx


----------



## Kieke

Good morning ladies! 
Well I think it's fair to say that yesterday was a crap day!
I think I have managed to pick myself up and will try and look at all the positive things that are out there.
I had some wine yesterday (and cider!) and fell asleep on the sofa with my panda eyes. DH has been very supportive bless him. He seems to expect an answer to why it did not work for us so I'm trying to convince him there isn't anything either of us could have done and we will never know 'why'. 

Bahhumbug, Sasha, IkeaMonkey, Poohbear, Kathy, Laila and all the others - thank you for your kind words, thoughts and well wishes, it does make it slightly better to know you ladies are out there caring as much as you do! 

Purplerabbit, your message made me cry last night, hopefully the last tears I've shed (she says). So sorry to hear it's officially over for you as well. But at least you can now move on. I think we might cycle again around the same time so I will be looking out for you on here!

Laila, hang in there darling! Not long to go now! I know you are preparing for the worst but you never know! Wishing you all the best and it's great to know you do think about other options! Will be thinking about you.

Kathy, good luck for tomorrow as well, keeping everything crossed for you!

We have a follow up appt booked for 21/5. Not sure what to expect but maybe they will alter my meds this time because my egg harvest (so to say) wasn't the best (8 eggs, 3 mature, 1 fertilised). I have been told I have to have 2 periods in between before we can try again so my guess is I will go for it again late June (AF arrived today). We spoke about the financial side yesterday - we have not saved up (not much to safe lol) so this next round will be funded on overdrafts and credit cards.... a potential 3rd (and last round) would have to be financed on the house or something. We need to discuss this in more detail since we could also do with an adapted bathroom for my husband and we haven't been on holiday together for ages but having a family will go above everything! I did think about treatment abroad but I think that's no option for us since we have my DH's sperm frozen over here as a back up. 

Today I will have some more wine - one of my best friends daughter is turning 3 today and she is organising a BBQ to celebrate which will be more of an excuse for the adults to party! Nobody knows about our journey and I HAVE to take it easy on the wine.... they can all drink a lot (I used to as well...) so have to drink lots of water! DH is on strict instructions to watch me!
Back to bootcamp on Monday and deepening on the head a nice run tomorrow morning. I hope to shift a stone before the next cycle but we will see.

Ladies I truly wish you all the best and will be looking out for you!
Much love and well wishes to all of you xxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Kieke
Enjoy the party today and I hope it's a slight tonic (no pun intended). It sounds like you and your husband are leaning on each other which is great. It also sounds like you are starting to formulate a plan for going forward, which is a positive thing. I hope you can throw yourself into exercise and get some endorphins out of that to spur you on, and that the next step becomes clear.
You are being very strong - always hang on to that and store it up for any dark times.
With love this morning x


----------



## Juju77

Hi everyone, sorry to all the people who haven't succeeded. 

I think I will be joining you in a few days as I've had ovary and tubal pain every since ovulation 3 days ago and in all my BFN cycles I had this but never had any when I was pg so I am not hopeful. With my health problems the chances of me being accepted for IUI are slim and I am starting to wonder whether I just won't succeed at all. I'm 38 now.


----------



## laila2001

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Keike.. Glad your getting back to normal and looking at options too. That's the spirit! Hope your party went well and you enjoyed your wine and party.  Thanks also for your best wishes hunny and your kind thoughts sweetie. 

AFM... Feeling soooo stressed out and have reached my end with this wait Omygod it's driving me    .. Soooooo hard!!!! 

How's everyone else doing? I just want a life again. I'm dieing for some normality!


----------



## Frosticle

BFN today and AF has arrived. 

Still have 8 frosties waiting so hopefully we can start again in June xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Frosticle so sorry to hear this   It's good you have some frosties and you tell ready to start again soon, fingers crossed your frosties give you your take home baby x


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Frosticle - so sorry to hear your news  

Laila - ONE MORE DAY!!!!      hope the last day of meds is not too terrible xxx

Locksy - your **** made my laugh so much, even more when I realised it was accidental  

Kieke - so sorry to make you cry. These damn hormones combined with the emotional roller coaster. So far this morning I have cried about politics (twice!), running out of milk and when my OH called from a work trip to see how I was feeling! I never normally cry so haven't known how to deal with myself these last few weeks. I will look out for you in two more cyles - it will be great to have some friendly faces around for the next step x

 to everyone x


----------



## Firststeps

Hi ladies, just wondering if I can join you all? I was over in frozen egg transfer but there's not much responce on that forum.

I had my FET on Tuesday 5/5/15, I have two three day embryos on board I am due to test on the 20th may which is the day after my birthday, hoping for the best birthday present . I told myself that this time during the 2ww I  wouldn't spend my life looking on the Internet,  don't think I made 10 minutes. Got into the car and started researching Embryo grading. I'm Hoping that I can provide help and support to others.

I wanted to share something with you all that has really helped me today. I went to my acupunture appointment and she told me about a relaxation CD, by Zita West, she is a fertility expect. My acupuncturist said it helps you relax during the 2ww. So got home and I was able to down load it from iTunes. It was amazing I feel so relaxed and positive that I have two health babies growing inside of me. Instead of worrying about cramps and thinking it's all over, I am not visualising this as my womb growing and developing, if i feel twinges in my tummy, I am now imagining that my babies are implanting deeper inside of me.

So for all you ladies out there struggling and worrying, give this CD a go. I'm sure you will feel as positive as I do. Sending lots of love to you and your babies. X


----------



## laila2001

Frosticle.. Sorry for your news hunny. Sending   

Purplerabbit.. Thanks dear for best wishes.  

First steps.. Welcome to 2ww thread. We are a wonderful bunch of ladies here


----------



## Lagentium

Afternoon everyone, my wife is going for a pregnancy test at the hospital on Monday which is two weeks after her embryo transfer. We used a Clearblue pregnancy test this morning to see what the result was and it came out as negative, which was disappointing to say the least. We now think that our first cycle hasn't worked, as my wife is sure that if it had worked she would have got a positive result today. Is the pregnancy test at the hospital any more sensitive than a Clearblue test? I was just wondering if they would pick up a smaller amount of hcg that the one we bought wouldn't? I'm also aware we are clutching at straws so we may have to just dust ourselves off and get ready to go again!

Thanks in advance, James


----------



## MazzaC

Hello everyone, I've just had my embryo transfer and I was wondering what everyone did in the few days afterwards. Do I rest up or carry on as normal? My oh wants me to go for a walk with him tomorrow but I'm worried it will do some damage. Our hospital told us to carry on as normal yet my friend was told to rest for a few days so I'm confused?


----------



## wibble-wobble

Some clearblue tests aren't that sensitive, the most sensitive I found were the first response early response test. They picked up 12.5iui of hcg if I remember right whereas clearblue started at 25iui.

I know how heart breaking a bfn is after all the hope you put on the cycle working, but it isn't over until otd. There's always a chance that it was a late implanted implanter and the result could change. 

Is it a blood test your clinic are doing? If it's a hpt it's likely to be as accurate as off the shelf tests.

I'm going to move your post to the 2ww section I think you'll get more replies there.


----------



## Lagentium

Many thanks wibble-wobble!

Cheers, James


----------



## kathyandadrian

London30 ... Did you discover anything?, My boobs were very sore until a couple of days ago ..... Now they have sort of stop being so heavy and uncomfortable .....my OTD is Monday x

This time tomorrow Laila, Locksy and Domgirl .... all will be revealed .... so hope we get some good news xxxx
Any idea what time you will be testing? I can honestly say after all this 2ww I don't actually want to test!!!!!! I am so scared of getting bad news  I will be scared to look at the test x
So here's some fairy dust for us all xx
         

Can't help thinking how hard this weekend must be for the ladies with BFNs .... I really feel for you all xxx
           

Love to all

Kathy xx


----------



## ainn

I am IN girls

my test will be on 14th May..... just hope n pray for some goods news


----------



## laila2001

Kathy..Purplerabbit.. Thanks to you both for your wishes. But I have been having AF pains and feel I won't make it to testing. I also had some bleeding down under so as I thought and prepared for this to happen. I am feeling ok and will not be upset as after 12 BFNs I have become accustomed to the feeling. 

Nighty ladies and goodluck tomorrow.


----------



## locksymum2be

Hi Ainn and First steps. Good luck with getting through the next week or two. You'll get lots of support on here. Frosticle, sorry to hear your news. I hope one of your other diaries will be the one (or two)!

Thanks for your message Kathy. I actually tested this morning. My period was 2 days late after some spotting on Wednesday night so was feeling good about it last night. But this morning woke up really early and was super sweaty which is one of my main AF symptoms. So I laid in bed for ages feeling absolutely terrified of doing the test (know how you feel Kathy). I finally manned up did hpt and got a bfn!!! Feeling so blessed that it's worked first time, especially as no frosties left. My mum's reaction was just amazing and I can just say thanks so much to all you guys for helping me get through the last week.  

Laila and Domgirl - I hope you both have positive results tomorrow too.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Looks like im out and af got me tonight. Managed to get the constipation out (soz tmi) and period came too...dann it I thought it was going to be good news from this insem round. But nope. Usually af is dark and sludggyy ro start with but its proper red n abit cm too...

Blue x


----------



## kathyandadrian

WOO HOO locksy congratulations I'm so happy for you .... Let's hope it's a roll of BFPs ...... Ps you put bfn in ur post but I suppose that's the excitement ..... Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months xxxxxxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Oh no bluestone so sorry for your news ..... Sending lots and lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Laila ..... Not long now .... You seem to have prepared yourself for the worst scenario ... I've done the same .... No AF for me or bleeding but that will be the meds for FET (oestradiol) last time I did FET i got a BFN and AF arrived a few days after I stopped the meds.
We are planning a day out to the seaside with Alfie tomorrow whatever the outcome ...... Goodnight ladies ... It's odd after wanting to be out of this head wrecking depressing 2ww now the day is nearly here I don't want to do a test !!!!! 

I'm off to bed now for a good cry 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Good luck to all today's testers, looking forward to hearing your good news!


----------



## ainn

yuhooo good news Locksy, lots of hugs and prayers for you, enjoy your hnh 9mnths <3

who,s next gonna share good news with us waiting n waiting

AFM, my DH dont want me to do HPT  his view i will be upset if BFN came out, other hand i m saying him i wont until AF didnt showed up 
So its time to do HPT but nt really going, nr have nay strip at home


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi sharry could you please add me to the front page, OTD 22nd May and treatment was AI... 

Many thanks


----------



## Zombie

I've got everything crossed for today's testing ladies!!
Hoping so much that we have some good news today. 
Xxx


----------



## NyePye

Kathy - good luck hun! Really hoping for a positive result for you xxx

Good luck to all the other ladies too xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Devastated ..... BFN ..... Worst part is hubby telling me it's a clear blue digital andiit might not be sensitive enough and that I need to continue the meds and retest tomorrow with the clinic one ..... But I have given up .... I knew at my age that it would be nothing more than a miracle to get Alfie a sibling ..... How do I tell him he isn't going to ever be a big brother it's all he ever wanted 😥😥😥 I lost all of my 8 frosties so this is the end of the road for me ....... I'm simply heartbroken xxxx

Good luck to everyone on here still to test xxxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Kathy

So so sorry to hear your news. All may not be lost but we will all understand your feelings and despair. So sorry it wasn't different news. Stay close to your husband today x x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Posting separately with our update. 

We have a very faint positive so are very cautiously optimistic. My bro and sis in law who are both GPs tell me any line is still a line and that if the hormone is there it is there. No one at the clinic to check with today so will test again tomorrow.
Shaking.

Love, kindness and sensitivity to all x x


----------



## Domgirl

Sorry ladies wasnt around yesterday went out for the day with DP went for some nice walks and watched a couple of the cruise liners go out was lovely and refreshing. 
Sorry katyandadrian that u got ur BFN its so hard isnt it and everyone else who didnt get BFP  
I re tested today and still BFN for me too. Had already come to terms with it the other day so not so much of a shock today. Got beta tomoz to confirm all. 
Good luck ladies with whatever your doing in ur future i hope one day you all get ur precious miracles. Xx


----------



## NyePye

Kathy - I'm so sorry hun... Please remember how blessed you are. You have your husband and Alfie, they both sound wonderful. Enjoy your day out with them today and take care if yourself xxx

Domgirl - I'm sorry it's not good news for you either. Life is so strange isn't it? Much love to you xxx You'll get your miracle soon x


----------



## NyePye

Bahumbug - congratulations! I'm so happy for you 
Your bro and sis in law are absolutely right, there's no such thing as a false positive.
Good luck and take care if yourself xxx


----------



## locksymum2be

Spent all morning trying to respond on my phone, but it seems to be having a funny turn atm.

Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear that it's bad news for you.   I hope your husband's able to support you today even though he's still holding out a hope for tomorrow. It must be really difficult to think about any positives in this now, but like Nyepye said, now you can focus all your love on little Alfie. 

Domgirl, sorry to hear your sad news too. I hope you do get other opportunities to try in the future. So good luck for then  . Glad you're enjoying time with the hubby in the meantime. Your walks yesterday sounded really nice. 

Laila, any news yet? And Ainn, are you going to do an hpt anyway? I think you're the best person to know how stressed you feel if you do one versus waiting till tomorrow since your Af hasn't come. Good luck to both of you

BahHumbug, congratulations  ! Even a faint line is a definite BFP so I hope that you're enjoying the good news! So happy for you  

Afm, I did mean to type BFP! Thanks for the congrats. I got so tired yesterday evening (like really grumpy tired) and woke up this morning in a panic that I wasnt pg anymore. I've got this crazy idea that by the time the clinic opens tomorrow I'll get a bfn. I know it's stupid but think I'm going to get another hpt today to double check. Has anyone else had this kind of madness after getting a bfp? I thought the worst part would be over but I'm still


----------



## becky m

Hey ladies :
Congratulations Locksymum2be! I tested everyday for 17 days post my 1st and only BFP! Lol Do whatever make you feel better. Good luck!

Bahumbug - Congrats! Good luck!

Katyandadrian, domgirl, bluestone, Im so sorry for your BFN's, go gently. I hate how this makes up rise and fall so quickly. I with you katy on not wanting to test. I felt like this last time too, i havnt got the guts to test early.

AFM Ive woke up feeling defeated today. TMI but since egg transfer ive been getting up in the night to pee, which I took as a positive. I didnt last night though, and now im feeling like its game over. I only think this because after we found out Charlie had passed away I had to wait 2 days to be induced, and the peeing in the night stopped then too. I feel so miserable. I havnt felt like this in a week and im back to crying again. I hate this part! its so cruel. Im sorry for moaning. But I think DH is trying to stay positive and not acknowledging it at all. I dont think I can cope with a failed round, it will be charlies birthday a few weeks after testing and i feel like what have I done to myself!? Why have i put myself through this again! xxx


----------



## laila2001

Ladies

BFN for me


----------



## Domgirl

Big hugs laila


----------



## laila2001

Thanks Domgirl. 

Sorry ladies if I haven't read posts as I'm feeling rather numb at moment. 

Congrats to whoever got positives and sorry for BFN. When I clear these tears I will come back to check. Sorry not so good right now.


----------



## becky m

so sorry laila xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

So sorry Laila
No words x x


----------



## laila2001

Thank you ladies .. Thank you for being here for me. I have come to terms with it all. Just going to let it out today and start a fresh start tomorrow. Love x


----------



## Domgirl

Your not alone sweety. Im gonna do exactly the same after i get tomoz beta results get back to abit or normality. Gonna try again maybe end of year beginning of next. Got to do alot of saving first. And want answers as what could of poss gone wrong as everything was like textbook perfect.  Xxx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. Thank u hunny. I also need answers. I don't know what is going on and why all these BFN. Just when I thought all was resoleved re my issues I get this and I just can't handle it anymore. I don't know what to do next even though I had plans. I just feel like it's never going to work. I am lost for words and just soo hurt. I'm so glad I got u ladies. 

Thank u x


----------



## Domgirl

Im the same hun although this was my first go.   me and my DP have always said nothing ever goes our way its heartbreaking xxx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. Your so sweet. Thank u for all your support it really means a lot. I'm sorry I haven't been that supportive and forgot myself in all these tears. You deserve all the best and don't give up. I tried 13 times and it's totally over for me. I don't think I want to go through this again it's too much of s heartbreak for me. I'm not getting younger and it's just taking its toll on me. Too tired! I'm sure tomorrow is a new day and who knows what's next. You shouldn't give up now. Try as much as you can Hun. I know I did and after 13 BFN I know I truely gave it my best shot. 15years of trying I'm done!


----------



## poohbear3

Kathyandadrian, Kathy I am so so sorry hun, i know how devasting it is when its your final chance and get a bfn lots of love and   to you all.  I know there is nothing i can say to make it any better just take care of yourselves  xxxxxx

Laila and Domgirl so sorry to hear your news    xx

i think i have missed someone if i have   to you too xx


----------



## poohbear3

Laila thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Domgirl

Thank you and bleas you hunni 13 time wow.   i cant even imagine how ur feeling after all them bfn's, i cant even say it gets easier surely it becomes harder with each and every try. Xxx big hugs darlin big virtual hug to u turn that frown upside down xx


----------



## Domgirl

Thats ok poohbear xxx


----------



## laila2001

Thanks Domgirl don't know what I would done without u. Thanks poohbear too xx


----------



## Domgirl

I will always be here sweety, if u ever wanna chat just give me a pm.


----------



## laila2001

I will means a lot you really can't imagine what a difference it has made to me today you being here xxx I will Hun xx you too sweetie


----------



## Domgirl

Take care sweet   xx


----------



## ainn

Lots of hugs to you Laila & Domgirl, see we needs you hnn so be here with us

i just pray from God, whatever good for us, just do that we are ready for every situation
but yes sumwhere it hurts when our hopes goes down, but yes another hope make us up to move ahead in life

lots of baby dust girls

afm, m feeling on off pain, sumtimes in legs, den back, den fingers, den hands ... head ohh God why all dis :S
seriously no other symptom but only this going on .... tdy is 10dpt5du ... just 4 more days for test
m happy and relax until i didnt see the WITCH (and m praying she stay aways from me this time)


----------



## locksymum2be

Oh, goodness Laila. I am so sorry   You must be absolutely heartbroken. All I can suggest is a good long cry. I think you deserve it so don't feel bad for being down. It's totally understandable. 

BeckyM, I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive. I've never been pg before but I can say that before I missed AF I really wouldn't have been able to guess which way it was going to go. You've done well to stay positive all week so moan as much as you want. That's what we're here for


----------



## laila2001

Locksy.. Yes eyes are totally worn out now. Have no more tears but I needed it. Thank u sweetie for your support x


----------



## Kieke

Congratulations Bahhumbug! So pleased to hear you got your BFP!!

Domgirl & Laila, I was looking for you ladies and truly hoped for better news. I'm so sorry that it did not work out. You are both amazing! Laila, gutted that this was your final attempt but I believe you have already considered other options. Will be thinking of you both! 

I had a great party yesterday but did end up drinking too much... My brother phoned me whilst I was at the party to share his news of becoming a father. I'm super happy for him but obviously wished it would be me. He does not know about our journey. 
On the sofa with a blanket with the best husband of the world next to me. 

Stay strong ladies and good luck! xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

So sorry laila xx

Becky .... Keep going hunni, it must be so hard for you going through what you have been through and now this .... Please try and stay positive. I know it's difficult but I am looking forward to hearing good news from you .... When is OTD xxxx

Kathy xx


----------



## B1667

So sorry  Domgirl and Laila.  Sending you both  big hugs


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks b1667


----------



## laila2001

Thank you ladies for all your support during this time. It's made a world of a difference. Wishing you all a goodnight xxx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Locksy - congratulation - you had me worried when you posted bfn  

Bahhumbug - a line is a line! So happy for you xx

Kathy - so sorry, know exactly what you mean about telling others being the hardest part   thinking of you xx

Domgirl - sorry the result has not changed, at least you will be prepared for it tomorrow although never easy to hear xx

Becky - it must be so much harder knowing how things can go wrong but try to stay strong  

Laila - I don't even have the words to express how in awe I am of you for going through this so many times. So sorry that you didn't get you happy ending this time. Take care of yourself lovely - no matter how you get there I hope you get you dream one day xx

Good luck to everyone still waiting xxxx


----------



## laila2001

Purplerabbit.. Thank you for your sweet words. I really appreciate your support during this hard time it truely makes a world of a difference to know you're here and understand my hurt. Hugs thank you for all


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

I am new to Fertility Friends and I'm hoping to join this forum as I'm due my OTD 19th May 2015.

I have read the whole 2ww thread (and cycle buddies April/May) and it has given me so much information and support through a process nobody I know has experienced. The symptom  spotting, emotions and treatments that others have had, have clarified for me that what I am going through is not unsimilar to anyone else which is soooo reassuring!

This is my first and only IVF fresh cycle (we only get one where I am but we are eternally grateful as I know some areas get none at all!). Luckily we have some frosties so we will use them if this doesn't work out (if they survive the thaw that is!).

I am currently freaking out over decaf tea having googled it till early hours as I have been having PGTips decaf thinking this was okay! Think I will have just one a day and stick to cordial now... I've had AF cramps (5dp5dt) but no AF yet (sorry if I seem pessimistic I just can't imagine ever being pregnant!). Fingers crossed though... It would be the best thing that ever happened to me and my DH!

I am terrified of testing as that could mean I have to break bad news to DH and leave this lovely PUPO bubble!

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to all the ladies who got a BFN   I followed the threads and cried with you..

And congratulations to those who made it to BFP!  

Good luck to those still waiting!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Morning and welcome, SamsTown x


----------



## Sasha1973

Welcome to the mad 2ww SamsTown. It sounds very positive that you've also got 5 frosties as well, that's a fantastic amount. Our embryos have never been good enough quality to make it to blast let alone freezing but thankfully we've still been very lucky to be successful. Wishing you every luck with your cycle.


----------



## emma-pp

Hi all - I have just had ET at the Lister - I am under the wonderful Mr Dooley in Dorchester and satellighting to London for EC and ET....


Hope you don't mind me joining you...I had ET day three (three good embryos), The Lister really wanted the three to go to blast, but we asked one to go back on day three and the other two we hope will freeze! Test day is a week Thursday (21st May).


Sams, please do not worry about the Tea, to be honest I have a long past with fertility and treatments and sometimes I gave up everything for months, but my BFP's all happened when I had a drink etc....its good to know to have one a day just from now, but you should know that I have seen many babies conceived on decaf tea   .


Sending      and    to all on this journey for losses, joys and what is to come xxx


----------



## ainn

yesterday night was horrible, mid night i awaken from a dream, and my uterus area and same back position was in severe pain, 

i couldnt understand first what it was either mensis pop up sudden or anything else inside blast out 
really tht goose bump was second time after embryo transfer, and i feel relax after 10mins when i visit washroom thrice


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Bahumbug and Sasha1973, well done with the BFP's!! (I must admit if I had a BFP I would think my eyes were playing tricks on me too having tried for so long I can't believe it could be possible! But it happens! Dreams can come true!) 

Emma-pp, your OTD is just after mine! Fingers crossed! Thanks for the info regarding Decaf Tea! This 2WW is making me freak out, lol! My clinic said there wasn't anything to avoid apart from caffeine and to avoid anything strenuous for a fortnight (that part I'm enjoying getting DH to do all the heavy work around the house, hee hee!).. 

Ainn, I've had some strange pains which seem to be worse in the morning?!! Bizarre.. I think mine could be that my body is still recovering from ET or Progesterone medication affecting the uterus (which I'm sure is also giving me ectopic beats) or maybe something else entirely? Could it be implantation or AF signs? I guess only time will tell but if your pains get worse I would ring the clinic to check...


----------



## L21

Hi, just wanted to join in.

I'm on my 2nd iui 2ww, and tested this morning (11dpiui) and got a BFN so thinking this month is a failure. I was on Clomid 100mg, trigger shot and cyclogest and (sorry for tmi) my nipples are really sore. Havent experienced this before, could it be the clomid?

L x


----------



## Bahhumbug

SamsTown
My clinic said to avoid the majors like soft cheeses, salamis, pates and seafood for the potential risk of infections, and that as far as caffeine was concerned to limit intake to 200mg a day. Apparently this works out at about 1.5-2 cups of instant coffee or 1 filtered, or 2-3 cups of tea. This is good news for me as I love my coffee (and tea)! So far tricking my body with caffeine-free fruit teas works most of the time but it is good to know the upper limits if I 'need' a coffee. Of course, any chocolate needs to come out of the caffeine allowance, too. I have also become very good friends with the toilet after about 3 litres of water per day. It helped loads with the Clomid and I've tried to keep it up.
Don't take my word for these numbers, but thought it might be interesting to have my clinic's perspective. 
I have promised myself that to give this BFP the best possible chance of turning into a viable pregnancy long term I have to sort my lifestyle out a bit more, so am determined to be as healthy as poss; I owe it to any baby, myself and my husband, not to mention how fortunate I am to have had this positive result where so many have, so sadly, not been as lucky.
Not a preach to you, just getting it down here so I have to stick to it!!
Bahhumbug


----------



## ainn

even my clinic given me a paper of stuff to be avoided, top is coffine , honey, ginger, spicy food, cold drinks

i even nt bending, nt sitting on floor, for first 3 days after ET i didnt take shower, no perfume or any other smelly stuff
no sitting on chair, just sofa or on bed, dont even walk much, nor steps stairs... this all i was told and still m taking care
even here climate is very very hot and tape water is coming extreme hot, so i am advised to use cold water in washroom too

so lucky DH is managing stuff alongwith office 

Sams, my pain was away within 10mins both time  just 3 more days for test... just wait wait n watch <3


----------



## ainn

Louie, welcome on board dear

yes this can be because of hormones in body and specially progesterone can cause sore nipples
stay hopeful dear, no doubt God has written sumthing good for you very soon, hugsssss


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you. Would be good to spend some time with some like minded women as the 2ww can drive you potty and if you look at my signature I've been here more than a few times.

My OTD is the 19th May, I've at Gennet in Prague, I mainly post on that forum, and had 2 AA blasts transferred on 5th May and popped in the freezer. 

Samstown - will keep everything crossed for you, hopefully 19th is good for both of us.

As this is my 6th attempt so my 2ww rules are simple: very little/no caffeine, no heavy lifting and carry on as normal...that's it. 

I am unfortunately really good at doing daft things in the 2ww. Last cycle I nearly crashed my car and last week at the ET I laughed at a joke the nurse made after the transfer, legs still up in the stirrups, so fingers crossed those embies weren't affected by my chortling....

Louie21 - sorry I can't help you, hope someone on here can.

Hi ainn, emma,


----------



## Domgirl

Hi ladies just had the call and all confirmed negative xxx


----------



## GBissell

AF decided to show up last night gutted as my OFT isn't until Friday xx


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Domgirl, So so sorry you got the BFN...  

GBissell, I know it sounds unlikely, but sometimes people do get a bleed but can still be BFP, I used to work with a woman who had AF all the way through her pregnancy... I'd check again on Friday just to make sure... (I'm sure there has been a couple of women on these forums who have had what they thought was AF and then it turned out they were BFP!)  

Louie211, I'm sorry I don't know anybody who had iui, is 11 days the official test date? I've read that implantation can happen late sometimes and the Hcg levels don't pick up until later on?  

Tracey42, Prague sounds more exciting than the UK! Fingers crossed for Tuesday (next week)...   I must admit I was laughing when having my transfer done too, as I repeated what somebody had put on this site about 'Barry White' being played in the lab over the weekend as I had more eggs fertilise than I expected.. 

Bahumbug, that was really useful information thanks!! It's incredible how we are all given slightly different information dependant on the clinic, the caffeine, no strenuous exercise and avoiding hot baths seem to be common ground (but not at what level so thanks for an estimate!)..  It's very interesting how aware we become of what rubbish we have been putting into our bodies all these years once we start this process! I don't think I'll ever be the same! 

Ainn, Three days to go!! Fingers crossed...  That was interesting regarding the honey, ginger, spicy food and cold drinks! Luckily I haven't had any of those, apart from the cold drinks  (hopefully they mean fizzy drinks and not vimto or I'm in trouble   lol!)

Good luck everyone... (Just thought of an old saying 'sometimes you have to miss a bus in order to catch one') x


----------



## Laura2009

Hi ladies, 

I'm so sorry to hear about all the BFN's this month   . Hope you all look after yourselves and fingers crossed for next treatment. Such a tough and emotional time.


Congratulations to all the BFP's. Hope you all have a very happy and healthy 9 months. 


I too got my BFP this morning, in total and utter shock. My beta was 356 so the clinic are happy with that and I'm booked for my 1st scan on the 29th May eeek


----------



## NyePye

Laura - congratulations! What wonderful and exciting news 
Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi,

Can I please join you lovely ladies? I've been lurking for a while hoping I'd be able to join soon. Just had my ET so in my 2ww now!

Really sorry to all of you who got BFNs recently; reading some of those posts broke my heart.
Congrats to those who got BFPs!


----------



## Juju77

Congrats Laura on your BFP!  

Nice to hear of a BFP.

I'm about 5 DPO and have been thinking I'm out as I have tubal pain which happens between ovulation and period on all my negative cycles - it didn't happen when I was pregnant although I was much younger then and didn't get tubal pain at that time so who knows?

It's also been complicated by the fact that I've had a stomach bug since 2 DPO so I'm getting stomach cramps, hard to know if it is my bug or pre-menstrual pain.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hope you get some clarity and peace of mind, Juju. X


----------



## Laura2009

Thank you lovely ladies. After 2 IUI's. 1ivf and 2 fets I was certainly ready for some good news!! I will say I had a natural FET just took ovitrille 7 days before my ET. I've had loads of AF style pains, I also had a tummy bug the day after my ET. 
Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## B1667

Congratulations Laura  fabulous news xx


----------



## laila2001

Domgirl.. I'm so sorry for your news hunny.   

Sorry for all other BFN ladies  

Congrats to ladies with positives best of luck x


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Snowy White1, wishing you luck and success for your 2ww!

Laura2009, Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you!   And thanks for the info regarding AF type pain as I have had this most days since ET and was feeling quite negative... 

Baby dust for everyone still waiting...


----------



## Tracey42

Congrats Laura2009, great news!

Domgirl - so sorry to read your news, take care x

Samstown - Barry White, that's so funny. Another lady was discussing her laughter at ET and it seems it can be a very positive thing, fingers crossed  

Hi, snow white  

AFM - not a sniff of a symptom, feel great.........bit worried 

Have a good day 2wwers xx


----------



## L21

Hey,

Thanks ainn and samstown, iui testing is done on day 14.
In terms of avoiding certain foods, you really dont need to until pregnant. I just limit alcohol and caffeine, and eat relatively healthily. 

Sorry to hear about BFNS and yay to the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## B1667

Morning Ladies, hope all is well!! 

Sorry its a me post!! 

Tested this morning.... Can't believe I'm  typing this it's a  ! 

I literally  cannot believe it... Never thought I'd see the day 2 lines on a test!


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi ladies

sorry been away for a few days, just trying to deal with the feelings of loss and the heavy, painful AF. Feeling a little better today. Thought i'd pop back on here and see how everyone is doing.

Laila, Domgirl, KathyandAdrian - i am so so sorry to hear your news. I was really hoping for all of you. I know just how heartbreaking one failed cycle can be so i can't imagine how it must feel to go through more than one. You are all such wonderful strong ladies and i know there will be something positive further down the line for you, whatever that may be   

Laura2009, Bahhumbug, B1667 - congratulations on your BFP's! That's wonderful news. Wishing you healthy, happy pregnancies

Hi to all the other ladies in waiting - i hope you all have a successful outcome. 

AFM - just giving myself a bit of time to let my body (and mind) deal with all of the last 6 weeks. Am going to look into other options as not prepared to give up yet. Not sure whether to try a second IVF cycle (not sure if there is any point at my age?) but may have to go abroad because of costs. Or just to try using my frozen eggs. Lots of things to consider. Anyway i'll continue to pop in and out of here and see how you're doing.

C xxx


----------



## L21

B1667 - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Nice to hear from you, Caroline.
All the best whatever the way forward x


----------



## laila2001

Caroline.. Thank you dear for your heartfelt words. Best of luck hunny with everything and who knows like you say things will turn out for the best for all off us xx


----------



## laila2001

BI667... Congratulations dear all the best xx


----------



## SamsTown

Caroline1759, I wish you all the best whichever road you decide to go down... 

B1667, Congratulations!!!!!! Whoop whoop!  

AFM - I'm already planning to use frosties should my first cycle fail. If they don't take then I'll be heading for adoption. I've only spent 5 years ttc and I've already decided with DH that that's what we will do... We just don't feel like our lives can be put on hold for much longer as we daren't plan for anything else (holidays etc..) until we have our family... However never say never! None of us expected to be here, and we all have our own idealistic plans until the worst happens then it's back to the drawing board... I'm ashamed to say I'm one of those who said I would never do IVF.. If I got a pound for everytime I said I won't do something and then did it, I would be a millionaire!!


----------



## IkeaMonkey

laila, Domgirl, Kathy - so sad for you lovely ladies   Praying for peace and strength at this time for you xxx

Laura, Bahhumbug & B1667 - congratulations on your BFPs xxx

AFM - OTD is on Thurs (14th) but my POAS addiction already tells me we definitely do have our BFP. We feel very blessed xxxx

Much love and prayers of blessing to every single one of you amazing ladies on this forum. These journeys are harder than anyone who has never experienced it can ever imagine. I thank every single one of you for allowing me to journey with you and for you journeying with me xxx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Hi ladies 

Congrats Laura - fab news  

Domgirl - so sorry that you had the bad news confirmed. Feel your pain honey  

GBissell -   its not AF, like other have said it's not unheard of to seem that way and turn around by OTD - hope that it happens for you x

B1667  -   congrats xx

Caroline - glad you are being kind to yourself and great to hear you have some options - all the best with whatever you choose to do next x

SamsTown - you sound like you have considered all your options- hopefully you won't need that plan B. I had never even consider that decaff tea was an issue - will add that to my obsessive googling for next cycle but for now I am allowing myself 2 weeks of caffeine, alcohol and all other forbidden goodies before I go for my follow up and they ban them again!

Ikeamonkey  - glad to see you are still POASing! So pleased its still two lines xx

 to everyone else   to you all x


----------



## L21

BFN this morning, OTD is tomorrow but am not holding out any hope.

Good luck to those still waiting to find out, guess its just a numbers game! Am officially not going to believe any symptoms next time, as its been driving me up the wall. I've actually had a baby and still I dont know what symptoms are or arent a BFP on the 2ww!

Take care all. 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick post for B1667 - my old cycle buddy from Nov/Dec 2014 - huge congratulations honey, I'm so so pleased for you  Fabulous news


----------



## sydaloka

Hi please add me to the list i test 28 May .. Thanks

Hi everyone I look forward to be sharing this period with you.


----------



## Daysleeper1985

Hi all,

I had ovulation induction with Menopur followed by Ovitrelle 250 trigger (equivalent to 5000 pregnyl).
Then Pregnyl 1500 on day 4dpo and morning of day 7dpo.

I'm now 11dpo and still testing quite positive. They are all faint, but not disappearing at the rate I was expecting.

I've now got a horrid cold feeling and increased cm.

I've never had natural periods so I have nothing at all to compare to.

Please help me     could this be real?

Thanks all so much 
Laura xxxxx


----------



## xZoeSx

Can I join in ladies,

My OTD is Monday 18th, although I did a clearblue at 6dp5dt and FRER at 7dp5dt both VERY faint positive. I am worried it might be a chemical...or maybe my urine is too dilute to pick up much of the HCG? I have been drinking so much as per advice from Care...so my pee has been practically see through! (Can you see how crazy this 2WW is making me!!!?? I am over analysing everything) 

Good luck to everyone and congrats to all who have their BFP.

So sorry to everyone with a BFN, this whole thing is torture  

Zoe xx


----------



## sydaloka

xZoeSx that sounds like very good news to me..  test again in 2 days then you know better..


very very sorry for everyone with BFN. I have been there many times.. it is not easy... hugs to all of you.


----------



## monkeyface1856

I had two pregnyl shots on my last fresh go and I tested on 8dp5dt and got a positive... I was very hopeful but it had gone to a negative the next day and I got a BFN on test day. Not that yours isn't a true positive but just so you know. It can stay in your system for a while and everyone is different.


----------



## Daysleeper1985

Ok thanks guys   This is baby number 2 so I'm still (stupidly) hopeful with my symptoms. I know I metabolize drugs fairly quickly - but some on Dr Google say 4 some say 7 days. Took 5 rounds to conceive our dd, just hoping we had caught a bit of a break this time round    I have Kallmann Syndrome so I'm still fairly new to feeling female.

Thanks for responding xx


----------



## B1667

Thanks *ILoveWesties * I've sent you a pm.

So sorry to hear your news louie 

Good luck to all others waiting xx


----------



## Juju77

Hi ladies

Well, I'm day 24 of my cycle and not hopeful, been getting pain on both sides that I think is tubal since ovulation, plus I've had a stomach bug so my stomach is constantly hurting. I feel distinctly crampy and pre-menstrual  

I saw this group of mothers and babies in a cafe earlier and I know I should be grateful as I have a son almost 8 and a grown-up daughter but seeing them all together made me feel sad. I don't know how you ladies cope that have tried for years and years, I'm going mental already. I really respect you all for being able to keep forging ahead.


----------



## SamsTown

Hi ladies!

Louie21, I am so sorry you got the BFN...  I had my fingers crossed for you! I concur about symptoms driving us mad... I am tempted to do a POAS but am holding off until at least the weekend (which would be 10dp5dt) as I feel that I need to prepare myself for Tuesday (as I'll be back at work shortly after that and I'll need time to get my head around whatever result it may be). Good luck with whatever you chose to do next! 

Ikeamonkey, Congratulations!!! So so happy for you! It must be an amazing feeling! God bless you... 

xZoesx, it's making me crazy too... I've really had to fight hard not to give into temptation of testing too early! It's much harder than I thought. Have bought a clearblue digital and it's winking at me... 

Daysleeper, I really hope it works out for you and stays positive! I have no idea if it will as I've never got that far! only time will tell... It must be very difficult for you with the Kellmanns syndrome, AF is never fun and I've had AF symptoms ever since the transfer last week! I couldn't even second guess what is going on! 

Sydaloka, Good luck for the 28th!!  

Purplerabbitt, Enjoy your two weeks of freedom... caffeine, hot baths, alcohol and all manner of goodies that I would love to eat right now!!!! Onwards and upwards, see what they say at the follow up! 

Monkeyface, Thanks for that info, I was going to test tomorrow (8dp5dt) and your comment saved me! I shall wait until the weekend! 

Juju77, I'm not familiar with your cycle but I wish you all the luck.. never say never! 

            to cheer everyone up!


----------



## ainn

Hello Girls, how you all doing, whats the new news 

Afm, m just ok ok, from 2 days feeling breast some heavy and pain on their sides, dont know if its a good sign
though just 1 more day, Saturday Morning i'm gonna do BHCG and may be same day early morning i do HPT too


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ainn, not long now!!! Every day I find myself praying that AF stays away the wicked  ! Although I know that it doesn't mean a definite BFN as some people do see AF and still go on to have BFP but I feel much more positive when AF is not around... 

I hope you get a BFP on Saturday!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way..


----------



## Domgirl

Really sorry for and the bfn's and congrats to all with bfp's so happy for you. 
AFM got follow ul appointment next tuesday so will see if we get some answers to what went wrong on our text book perfect cycle xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

hello  
ive just had ET (today!) and am delighted to finally be in the 2WW (give it a few days and i am sure i will be going   ) .  i feel lie its a miracle that ive got this far so anything else is going t obe a bonus! 

just wanted to say congrats to all those that have got a BFP   and give a group hug to those that have not.  just tragic. 

its nice to see some familiar faces on here from previous threads. 
B1667, bahhumbug, ikeamonkey! congratulations on your BFP's incredible so happy for you !  
caroline so sorry it did not work out this time  

nice to see you lurking here snowywhite  
so ... just 9 days to go then.  how hard is that right !!!? hummm


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would pop in after trying to come to terms with our BFN.
Such a sad time 
That's the end of the road on our IVF journey ... I'm 47 now, no more frosties left.
Good luck to everyone on your IVF journeys

Kathy xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hugs to you Kathy
You won't want platitudes at this awful time but i really so hope the life you end up leading is fulfilling in other ways. Sounds naff and insincere typing it, but sincerely meant x x


----------



## ainn

Kathy, lots of hugs and love to you dear, be confident and hopeful, if the door closed now soon it'll again open for you
so just wait for that day, which is very near believe on it <3

SamsTown, exactly i'm also relax and witch is still away from me and just praying she wont back soon


----------



## Daysleeper1985

My hubby bought the wrong tests for me, instead of FRER he got FR one step.
These only pick up levels over 100 - do you think 6 days after a Pregnyl 1500 booster I would
still have that much pregnyl in my system or could I be cautiously optimistic?! I've been testing out the 
Booster shot but have never gotten a BFN, I've done 5 of these cycles before and have never pulled BFPs after 11dpo
I'm now 13dpo with AF due tomorrow   

Anyone else used these tests??

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## Kieke

Domgirl - we have our follow up appointment on Wednesday. Not sure what to expect but I'm working on a list of questions.

Alexsmummy - good to hear your ET went well! Wishing you a chilled 2ww with a positive outcome!

Kathy - sending you lots of hugs. It must be so hard for you. 

AFM - our first BFN hit me a lot harder than I expected. I know it's not over yet for us but I have been finding it difficult! 

Good luck to everyone, I might not be waiting anymore but I do think about you all!
xx


----------



## alexsmummy

kieke so sorry you got a bfn  what are your next steps?


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Kieke and Domgirl, I hope you get some constructive answers at your follow ups! 

Alexmummy, good luck with your 2WW! It's driven me insane! 

Kathyandadrian, I thank you so much for all the information and support you give everyone on these threads, you are truly an inspiration.. It will always make me upset when I see people who deserve to get BFP but get BFN when so many fall pregnant so easily and then just give them up... I think you're wonderful.. 

Daysleeper1985, I'm not very familiar with POAS tests as I've never been as close to this to needing to use one! (AF has never been late for me over the last 5 years or so).. But I've got a clearblue digital ready for tomorrow even though my OTD is 19/5 (very naughty I know but I'm insane now so I don't care pee stick police  ) If you have a BFP now though let's hope it stays that way for you!!!! Whoop! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## xZoeSx

Looks like it was a chemical for me ladies. HPT today and it is BFN. OTD Monday but I know it is over, just hope I can pick myself up and begin another cycle. I think it's the only thing I can focus on now.

Good luck to all still to test.

Congratulations for all BFP and truly hope us all with a BFN can get through this and continue our hopes of being mummys 

xx

xx


----------



## SamsTown

Awwww xZoex... Sorry you got the BFN today... I'd still test on OTD day (Monday) just in case though... If you still don't get your BFP then give yourself some time to think about what you want to do... I know how impossible a BFP seems but many ladies on this forum got one eventually! Big hugs... (I know my words are useless but I just hope things turn around for you!)


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies, 

Can I join your thread? I'm  9dp5dt ( is that right my egg collection was We'd 6th may). My OTD is Monday which I'll be 12dp5dt - this seems quite long - can I ask on your OTD how many days past transfer will you be? I had a compacting mourla and early blastocyst transferred on day 5 x


----------



## SamsTown

Welcome to the crazy 2WW Hannah10! 

You are the same as me (that is 9dp5dt) but I've been given the 19th May as my official OTD which is 13dp5dt... Different clinics must give different dates? Good luck for Monday! I think I'll have a quick POAS tomorrow to see what's going on.. It's my DH really, he's more impatient than me! Caught him praying the other night and he's not even religious bless him...


----------



## Hannah10

Hi and thanks for the welcome Samstown - looking at your cycle I think your in with a great chance of it working    Have you had any symptoms - I don't really have any so feeling a bit low today. This is outr 7th cycle and my last with my own eggs so a lot riding on this xxx


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Hannah10, 

I really hope it works for you this time! God knows you deserve it! I must say I've had awful AF pains every day since ET which is freaking me out a bit, no spotting, just feel crampy and rubbish and my skin is worse than it was when I was a teenager!!! I have no idea if this is good or not as I'm on Urtogestan pessaries and they can have side effects like these... I've been analysing what everyone else felt on the 2WW who got a BFP and some had cramps and some felt nothing at all... It could drive a person insane!!!  

Fingers crossed for us both! Not long now!


----------



## ainn

Girls

How long it takes for BHCG result, ideally how much time?


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Morning everyone.  I'm new to ff but  not new to ivf itself.  In fact its our 7th round (including one frozen). I'm 39 years old and weve been trying for over 3 years now. It is now day 5 of my 5dt and I'm finding this round more stressful than the others.  I've had a few panic attacks and finding it difficult to sleep at night. Probably not helped by resting and taking it easy so the embys can attach but as I normally do lots of yoga and pilates and have a busy lifestyle its not surprising! 

Luckily my parents are visiting today so we can go out for lunch.  My husband has been fantastic  helping with the stress but he must be exhausted as well so this will be good for him as well.  It's all a very stressful time, especially as he has handed in his notice at work and is now going to set up his own business!  Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## ainn

Morning Girls!

I.m very happy girls, in 4yrs of ttc journey, first time i saw positive result on HPT , m really in schocked
in next 30mins m going for BHCG, need all of your prayers

lots of baby dust to all of us, InshahAllah


----------



## SamsTown

Ainn, Congratulations on your BFP!!!     and well done for holding out till test day!  I have never had the  BHcg bloods taken, but some places can have a result by late afternoon from a blood test taken in the morning, however I think they need another sample 48-72 hours later to compare the results...  

AFM - I've just done a HPT (10dp5dt) and it says BFP so I'm hoping it stays that way until Tuesday my OTD... 

I hope these positive posts from me and Ainn are contagious for everyone!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Ainn and SamsTown: massive congratulations! Great news! Keep us posted... X


----------



## Hannah10

Ainn- delighted for you - congratulations 

Samstown- I really had a feeling that it worKed for you - I am so thrilled xx

aFM We are deciding if we will test today - my heart is in my mouth x


----------



## SamsTown

Thanks Bahhumbug! I'm still shocked and wary it might not stay BFP till Tuesday (OTD) but over the moon all the same!! 

Hopefulbrunette, welcome to 2WW! Sorry I missed your post earlier! Hope it works out for you this time.. When's your OTD?  

Hannah10, I hope you get some good news soon! A lot of ladies have no symptoms with BFP, and I think most of my stomach cramps are from the progesterone! Fingers crossed! 

AFM - My cat has been acting strange since around 4dp5dt where he's stuck to me like glue and had to sit with me wherever I was (not like usual).. Maybe he could sense something?


----------



## ainn

thanks lovely ladies <3

BHCG value came out, 5775 showing in 5th wk preggo
visiting Dr in an hour


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi all!!! Can I join please? I'm currently 7dp4dt.  ... We went down double donor route this time so got great results embryo wise.... 10fert, 9 perfect eggs, no fragmentation, he transferred 2 compacting morulas on day 4 as he wanted to give me an extra days rest before flying.... The other 7embryos got to blast and all 7frozen. sounds good yes?!!!..... And STILL I'm obsessing over 'it might not work'. This 2ww has got to be the most difficult for me and I think it might be because we actually have a shot. So it's like a piece of me really feels like it could be a positive, which kind of makes it harder to avoid the what if's... Does that even make sense? 

Doc suggested otd on 23rd.... That would be 14dp4dt.... I'm SOOOO not waiting until then.... Any suggestions as to when?


----------



## milliekinillie

Btw, congrats to all the bfp's! And good luck Hannah..... Heart in ur mouth is a very familiar feeling.... Hope it works out for u xx


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Congratulations to all the positive tests today!   My test date is 25th so still got a long 9 days to go. Feeling quite sick at the moment but that might be just due to the huge lunch I ate x


----------



## Sas06

Hi lady's
My otd is 27th 
Can I join please I had my my ec on wed had 6 collect and had a 3 day transfer today an 8 cell grade 1.  We new to the whole ivf this is our 1 cycle we've done iui before but my last cycle in oct for baby no 2 ended in an cornual eptopic which damage my tube so my clinic recommended to move forward with ivf

Congrates to all that have had you bfp already 

Look forward to chatting to you all 
😀


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Hannah10, I have my fingers crossed for you... 

Ainn, that is great news!!! 5775! Wowsers!!! 

Hopefulbrunette, the 25th will come round eventually but yes it feels more like a year when it's ! Fingers crossed for you! 

Milliekinillie, Welcome to the crazy 2WW! I really hope it works for you this time... My clinic has given me an OTD on 19th May which would be 13dp5dp which equates to the same as yours, however I couldn't wait (I know I should have!) but I tested today at 10dp5dt, I'm certainly no expert but from reading this forum I am aware that if you test too soon you can pick up your trigger shot and also you may detect a chemical pregnancy, I think they are the biggest risks and of course the fact that you could get a false negative by testing too soon, I've read some posts where ladies had a really late implantation and only got their first positive on OTD having had negatives previous days... Good luck!!! 

Sas06, Welcome to the   2WW also! Sorry to hear your last cycle ended so badly!!  So all the luck in the world for the 27th!! Sending baby dust for everyone still waiting...


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Ladies!

Would you mind if I joined?? I'm 3dp5dt and slowly going a bit crazy symptom spotting!! Can I ask if any of you had an symptoms this early on?

Having regular AF type pains and have had a few really sharp pains in lower abdomen which have taken my breath away! Have a bit of back ache and not sleeping well at at night! Know it may well all be down to meds....can any one offer any reassurance and stop me going 

Hope you're all doing well on the dreaded 2WW!

Thanks 
Goldie xxxx


----------



## Snowgirl78

*hannah10 & samstown* - how clinics differ indeed! My EC was on the 6th May, yet I have been told OTD is the 24th May! I'm not getting any symptoms either so who knows?!! Am on utrogestan pessaries to & haven't had any symptoms from them but then didn't from DR or stimms!


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies 

We tested today and it's BFN - I'm heartbroken


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Goldielocks
I had what i was convinced were period pains during a lot of my 2ww and it all turned out to be fine - BFP and waiting for first scan. Not all pain is bad and remember how much is going in down there and what medication you are on - its strong stuff! 
Keep going x


----------



## Bahhumbug

I'm so sorry, Hannah.
Totally unfair and incomprehensible.
Much love and hugs. No words x x


----------



## milliekinillie

Hannah, I'm so sorry to hear that luv. I know how hard it is getting bfn treatment after treatment.... It's soul destroying. Here's hoping ul figure out a positive way forward. changing clinic, going abroad, (their immune testing etc is ridiculously cheap) possibly donor route.... Whatever u can think of that will help u get ur baba in ur arms. .... Sometimes too a new approach can give a new sense of hope. we all need that eh? Mind urself lady xxxx


----------



## Collie78

Hi All

Hope its ok to jump into this forum - have been in the April/May buddy cycle but am one of the last. I am now pupo - had ET yesterdays - had one grade 3ab embryo transferred and test date is 27th.

This is my first IVF and really is a rollercoaster journey! Just praying it ends in a bfp.

So sorry to those who have had a bfn and congratulations to all those who have got their bfp.

xxx


----------



## simba32

Hi all
I'd love to join this forum. Yesterday had a grade AB+ embie put back and a further 8 frozen. It's my first cycle and hopefully my last!  my OTD is 31 May. 
Thanks ladies!!
Simba x


----------



## milliekinillie

So 12dpo today.... Am starting to cave, might test tomorrow.... Might!! My head is melted!!! Hope all u ladies doing good this Sunday morning..... Anybody else HATE progesterone. It's such an evil drug eh?!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi everyone, congrats on the BFPs but sorry to those of you with BFNs

I (very stupidly) tested today which is 6dp5dt. Got a BFN on one of those internet cheapies which claims to be sensitive to 10mui. I see so many people who get their BFPs at 5dp5dt so I can't help feeling like I'm out of the game. I promised myself that if I tested early i wouldn't let it upset me but I can't help it.

I just don't feel like it's worked. No symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## milliekinillie

Snowy white.... 6dp5dt is 11dpo.... Yep very early. Ur def not out yet. this is why I toy with testing early coz like u if I see a bfn il get worried about it... But realistically ur far from out of the game yet


----------



## milliekinillie

Also, I read this morning (possibly on here) an article with research done on 93,000 women and when the average bfp was.... It was 13.6 dpo, so u could say 14dpo..... the % were quite high too so take it that 14dpo is more the average not 10dpo (5dp5dt) as u originally thought!


----------



## Snowy white1

Thanks! That's made me feel better. 
I'm also not sure about those cheap Internet sticks. May try with something more reliable in a few days.

I know it's totally stupid to test but there's a crazy voice in my head saying "test, test, imagine how great it would be to get a BFP!"


----------



## locksymum2be

Hi Snowy, I'm with millieknillie on this one. Although some people hav got a bfp 5dp5dt, many have got a bfn and later got a bfp so do try and stay positive.

Ainn - so happy for you! InshaAllah after all this stress of getting pregnant, the pregnancy itself will be smooth sailing!

Samstown - massive congrats to you too. You've been great on this thread so it's really nice to see you've had a positive result.

Hannah - I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope you're taking a few days to look after yourself.  

I'm sure I've missed loads of people out as have just had time to read posts over the week. But to all the newcomers, best of luck over the next couple of weeks.  

Afm - lack of exercise over 2ww has made me balloon. I feel really unhealthy so hoping to kick start a health drive this week (though if it was up to my mum I'd just sit at home doing nothing for next 8 months). Waiting for first scan on Friday. So excited and trying not to panic every time I see a bit of spotting. Poas this morning to triple check still bfp! Its odd not telling people about this yet when so many friends have been supporting through the treatment but think it's best for now


----------



## Hannah10

Ladies 

Just a wee word of thanks for your kind words towards me throughout my cycle and especially now after the BFN. I'm so heartbroken just seems unfair. We are going to take time to grieve the loss of these two wee embroys and then maybe talk about donor eggs 

I wish all those left to test the best of luck xxx

Don't give up xx


----------



## milliekinillie

U too Hannah. don't give up... It will happen, and when it does all of this will be a distant memory xxxx


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit busy and haven't been able to write earlier! 

Hannah10, I'm so sorry to hear your news!  It's so unfair... I'm glad to hear your still considering your options! I know at my clinic the chances of getting a BFP are much increased if you use donor eggs or   Fingers crossed for you, never say never... 

Goldielocks80, I just wanted to tell you that I've had and am still having very bad AF pains everyday since the Egg transfer... Could be progesterone, or my IBD but defo feels like AF and yet I have just had a BFP although my OTD is 19th May so don't be worried and good luck!! 

Snowgirl78, I agree that the 24th for your OTD is strange, At the latest I would have expected it to be the 22nd for you? Some clinics have different rules though and most are just worried we'll test too early and get a false negative... I'm also on Utrogestan pessaries and I'm sure they have made my skin really spotty! 

Simba32 and Collie78, welcome to the   And congratulations being PUPO! Good luck on your first cycles (this is my first cycle too!).. Try not to let it drive you  I found this thread soooo helpful!!! 

Snowywhite1, I concur with everyone else. 6dp5dt is too early.. I would wait till at least the 10th or even better your OTD to avoid feeling disheartened... Some ladies only got their BFP on the actual OTD and got BFN the few days before! Good luck!

Locksymum2be, I must say I've piled some weight on this last week or so, blaming the progesterone but it's probably a combination of lying in bed, eating monster munch and getting DH to do all the housework, hee hee!


----------



## SamsTown

Milliekinllie, you are stronger than me! I lasted until 10dp5dt before I caved in and tested! Maybe we do need the POAS police on here!??


----------



## Mummy2one

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry to all those getting BFNs - how disappointing and painful  

My OTD is tomorrow, but I had a faint line last Tues (3dp5dt) on a FRER and they have progressively become much stronger. I think the Cyclogest is irritating my cervix, as it feels quite sore and making me spot - this evening I had pink tinged residual pessary (tmi sorry) that came out when I stood up. This makes me totally paranoid and so I am doing about 5 tests per day at the moment, just to validate the lines aren't fading. Spending a bloomin fortune on various tests - ebay cheapies, FRER (4 boxes of), Clear Blue Digital, standard Boots test... ridiculous I know! From past experience I know how quickly it can all change, but I'm driving myself nuts.  

Good luck to anyone else waiting for their OTD x


----------



## ainn

Hello Girls

Thanks all for your wishes and prayers

I'm really into a shock till now asking DH gaain n again am i Preggo, was it my result 
seriously girl i'm from Asian country Pakistan, and i cant tell you all how much i suffers, how bad remarks i heard abt myself from MIL SIL mouth
no one comforts you, looks what r u doing, nor they see who's getting more problem in conceiving but all fires on WIFE all time 

i just wishing and praying Allah always make strong bonding of love between all husband and wife so no one broke them <3

wishing all of you who are waiting a clear BFP , Huggiesssss, you are all in my prayers every time, loves you all


----------



## SamsTown

Morning Ladies!

Mummy2one, Congratulations!! I must say I'm amazed that your first positive was on 3dp5dt! I would have worried it was the trigger shot being picked up, but then a continuous BFP getting stronger each day must suggest a super fast implantation! (Or crossover of trigger shot and BFP?) No hanging around there for your Blastocyte! Wonderful news! I wouldn't worry too much about spotting as many ladies on here seem to get that at some point, I agree that it's probably due to your Cyclogest...  

Ainn, I'm so so happy for you! I'm so sorry you had to start this procedure without good support from family members, it's not an easy process, I really feel for you! it sounds like your MIL and SIL are rather bitter and unhappy! (Women should stick together?!!) However, I don't think women should have to endure the blame for everything, we are people too with feelings and hopes and dreams... I'm so happy though that you got the BFP, that's soooo wonderful and hopefully your MIL and SIL will give you a break now?.. Big big hugs.. You are a very strong lady!


----------



## Juju77

Hello Ladies

I'm now day 29, I think 12 DPO, I haven't tested because seeing BFN upsets me too much.

I normally have a long cycle, followed by a short cycle. Last month was 31 days so I expected this month to be around 26 or 27 days.

Today I had several really sharp stabbing pains in the centre of my uterus and it aches in the area where the stabbing was, but there isn't any pain anywhere else like with my normal period pain.

I also had burning pains in my breasts.

This evening there was slight spotting when I wiped but I've been checking every few minutes like a mad person and my AF hasn't started yet.

So basically it could either be AF arriving or possibly implantation but would have thought 12 dpo was too late to get this. This is starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## Mummy2one

Sam - I had tested the trigger out 2 days prior, but still initially suspected the HCG from that. However, I tested every 12 hours from Tues (because I am that neurotic about it, lol) and it progressively became much darker. Just hope it stays this way! x

Ainn - I don't know your history, but congrats our your BFP and sorry to hear you've had such a tough time x


----------



## locksymum2be

Hi Juju77, sorry if you mentioned this before but when did you have et or are you doing iui? Either way, if you know when you ovulated , your period should be due 14 days after. I know this cos I also have long cycles and the consultant said that just means your ovulation comes late. The amount of dpo till your af is still the same (14 days). If you're taking hormones though that can mess things up. I did natural cycle fet and noticed some spotting dat before my af was due and got bfp a couple of days later. so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ainn

tank you ladies <3

Good luck Mummy2one... its feeling smelling , its all yours soon ... happy dance


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Morning ladies. So sorry to all those who have tested BFN. Life isn't fair, but you have to keep trying and believe. This is my 7th round so I have got everything crossed.

locksymum2be - I know what you mean about feeling bloated. I normally got to aerobics classes so having not been for the whole round I feel huge!

It's now 8dp5dt for me and am starting to get more hopeful  In the other rounds that haven't worked I've normally started my period by now.

Good luck to anyone testing today - we can all do it. Let's show 'em all how strong we can be


----------



## Bahhumbug

Love your attitude, hopefulbrunette. All the best - keep us posted x


----------



## alexsmummy

morning everyone. 
my heart goes out to everyone who has had the tragic bfn.  it is chilling and you must be devastated. 

hello goldie  and snowgirl and simba my EC buddy ! 

congratulations barhumbug!!  

hello collie 

snowywhite - the dratted trap of testing early.  this is why i am trying so hard to hold off.  no symptoms means nothing.  hang in there, wait till your test date and test again.  until then you ARE pregnant.  

locksymum- i can sympathise re the exercise.  am trying to keep it on the low down but i was going to the gym three times a week before this so its doing me no good just sitting here. good luck for the scan!  lst time i was pregnant i took a test daily for weeks then weekly till 12 weeks. completely    then after 12 weeks i used a doppler every morning till i could feel baby move.  it was not till i had that baby in my arms that i believed it fully was happening!  

mummy2one - good luck for your test tomorrow. you are clearly pregnant so STOP TESTING   it must be costing you a fortune!  lol and it sounds like you are there anyway - test tomorrow then try and relax!  easier said thn done as you can see from my post to locksymum above! 

ainn - i am sorry that your MIL etc are badmouthing you through such a difficult time.  sometimes family doesn't do the job they are meant to do.  i have not told any of my family.  when i told my sister we were thinking of trying again she voiced her opinion, which was very negative quite forcefully so from then on i knew she would be no support to us.  my mother is much the same.  best kept out of the picture  

i am in a crazed symptoms watch.  my back is aching but i realise that this is because i have pulled a muscle there and have general ache over my abdomen. my (.)(.) feel nothing but re  bit bigger than usual.  i have had  few headaches now too.  i go from feeling positive and imagining myself with another child and then other dys feeling completely pessimistic and with no hope.  i have also lost my appetite a bit.  I'm into certain things like nuts, spicy bean burgers, orange juice, but milk not so much and meat not at all!  

got another 5 days 6  sleeps till i can test.  it seems like a long time.  i really don't want to fold until then.  

p.s. hopeful brunette - 7 rounds blooming heck.  you and your husband must be so strong.


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Thanks Babhumbug and alexsmummy   Have to admit this ivf has brought my husband and I even closer together.  We're there totally for each other as we would love a family now! 

Been for a acupuncture and am now going to put my feet up. Hard flippin work doing that! Keep wanting to go to the toilet so am hoping that means the embys are settling in!  

Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## Juju77

Hello ladies

As I thought my period arrived today 

I can't seem to get pregnant using donor sperm (9 failed attempts).

I had fertility tests, all normal.

I could ask for IUI next but as I got refused by one clinic because of my arthritis I'm almost too scared to go through 'the welfare of the child' paper with my clinic, they ask about disability on the form and it makes me feel sick just reading it. I don't think I could handle the rejection if they told me no. As I already raised a daughter and raising my son I find it offensive.

At this point I'm considering giving up altogether as I'm not sure if I can cope emotionally with the disappointment or financially - I've spent thousands already.


----------



## Goldielocks80

Juju77- I truly am so sorry, it really is a crushing pain  take the time you need to recover. Sending big   Xxx


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Goldilocks

I just turned 38 and am panicking it's too late. I reckon I am one of the older ones on here and I think I must have left it too late.

I had a teenage pregnancy that was from the first time I ever had sex. I remember sitting my A levels with morning sickness. The baby's dad stuck by me for nine years, then cleared off. 

I had another 'fling' at age 30, got pregnant after this six month fling, had a son.

I had no reason to imagine I'd have any kind of difficulty with fertility with that history, but since having my son I've been alone (all the men I dated are put off by my arthritis and say they don't want to date a disabled person) so since 2011 I made the choice to remain single.  Once I got to age 36 and after my daughter had gone and it was just me and my son I started panicking about my biological clock so I've tried 9 times, plus had most fertility tests over 2 years (money is an issue) and I've had no success, plus I've developed terrible premenstrual migraines and PMS symptoms that I never used to have so I wonder if that is a sign I am shutting down.

I know I still ovulate because I was ovulating when the doctor scanned me. I didn't have the test where they check if your tubes are blocked.

I am too scared to approach my GP re the welfare of the child form because of my health problems but the fertility doctor is waiting for the forms back before he will help me.

I know I should just be grateful for my son and leave it at that but when I suggested that to him, he said no, he wants a baby brother and he wants me to keep trying. I'm just becoming distressed by this. I must sound pathetic to you ladies who don't have any children yet. I'm sorry.


----------



## hopefulbrunette

So sorry to hear you got your period Juju77. It is very hard when that happens - you just dread going to the toilet.

However, you're not the oldest! I'm 39 and we haven't had any children yet. We've been trying for a number of years through ivf and I did get pregnant in 2013 but devastatingly had a miscarriage in week 12 - just as I was about to tell everyone about it. That made it even harder. I'm halfway through the 2ww at the moment but feel the second week is going even slower than the first.

Big hug to everyone


----------



## Juju77

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, hopefulbrunette. I had one at 12 weeks also but it was what made the dad of my first child leave, he couldn't handle the loss. It's hard at that stage because all the books say you're safe by 12 weeks.

It's nice to hear from someone close to my age.

I really hope with all my heart that you and your husband get your baby soon (and to all the other ladies on here that haven't had any children yet, I hope the same for you). I feel really stupid to be crying about my period coming when I have an 8 year old   I wish I could learn to be more philosophical and not selfish.


----------



## Louellea81

Hi ladies
Can I join you on here please? I've been chatting away on the May/June thread for a couple of weeks and still will (I love to chat haha) but thought it would be nice to join in with you guys as well as we are at similar stages.
Lovely to see some cycle buddies from the other thread on here *alexsmummy*, *simba*, *goldilocks*, *snowy* *white*. I'm sure there's more but so sorry if I've missed others but haven't looked right the way back.

Anyway this is my 3rd ivf cycle, had et today and had two 5 day blasties put back. Have never made it to otd in previous cycles as af has arrived 3 days before both times so really hoping and praying this time round will be different.

Good luck to all on here and really looking forward to seeing lots of bfp's on here.
Xx


----------



## SamsTown

Hi Ladies,

Louellea81, welcome to the 2WW! I hope you make it to your OTD!! Good luck!!! 

Juju77, I will be 38 next month and I have no children (yet?!!), I've only just had my first IVF cycle and there are a lot of women over 40 too, you are definitely not too old! It was my OTD today and I have just got BFP and I have IBD which has made me quite poorly in the past so don't give up hope... Don't feel selfish because you have children already, my sister has one child and would have loved more but it wasn't to be and it is heartbreaking all the same.. I wish you all the luck and courage in the world with whatever step you decide to take next... 

Hopefulbrunette, I agree with what you said about the M/C, I think the later it is the worse it feels as you become more and more hopeful! I hope you get the BFP this time although I know your next week will drag and make you crazy symptom spotting as it did me! 

Alexmummy, 5 days to go!! Good luck, hang in there... 

Baby dust to those still waiting


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Evening ladies!

SamsTown - congratulations on your BFP, that is fantastic news.  I am so pleased for you  

JUju77 - as SamsTown has said,  it's not selfish.  You would just love another baby, perfectly natural  

Louellea81 - Welcome aboard! As it's your 3rd round I've got everything crossed for you. We could go with the saying '3rd time lucky'!!

Good luck to us all I say


----------



## Sas06

Samtown- congratulations on your bfp

Sorry for some of you that have had bad news try keep positive and not to give up on that dream 

Only had my et on sat and the tiredness has struck also very mild cramps can't wait for this week to be over feeling very nervous now 


Good luck to those who OTD are in next few days lots of baby dust coming your way 😊


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi, as those of you on the other thread know I got my BFP a couple of days ago!

Looks like 6dp5dt was too early! At 7dp there was a faint line and then yesterday a clear BFP on a FRER.
So if you test early and get a negative, don't give up hope!


----------



## alexsmummy

thnks snowy white - that has raised my hopes a bit for test date.  will definitely keep another test for the next day or so after that just in case.


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone, thought I should come join this post too. 
Congratulations to those who have their bfp !!! 

Ec 13/5/15
Et 16/5/15 2 grade b embryos 
0tD 29th (sharry please can you add me IVF and ICSI)

Was in a lot of pain after ec but thankfully that went away over the weekend......

I'm off now until the 1st June Dh had ordered me to do nothing literally nothing .... Got told off for doing the laundry

Im not feeling to positive today at all ..a.. Keep over analysing things ... Could be due to the lack of sleep having some really vivid dreams and not sleep very well wake up every couple of hours !
Got sore (.)(.) which I'm sure is just the progesterone and Af pains .....    and my head feels all swimey
Having said that last time I was on progesterone for iui in January this year the progesterone didn't bother me ...


----------



## hopefulbrunette

I have a habit of over analysing everything as well Rach9520. Mind you its difficult not to when you normally have a busy lifestyle and you're trying to 'take it easy' for 2 weeks! 

I haven't been sleeping well either but got a full nights sleep last night. Fantastic.  My mind can have a habit of over analysing everything when tired.

OH has been great and is doing most stuff around the house.  But that can be hard when he doesn't normally!  

Tempted to do an early test tomorrow but may try and hang on til Saturday (12dp 5dt) - don't want to push it!


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls,

I have not joined the thread but I have been following you for sometime. I thought this might give those on tww some encouragement. I got my bfp yesterday after my tww from hell!!! I fell down the stairs really badly  two days after my transfer. I severely bruised my bum/back and nearly ended up in hospital. If this wasn't enough my 2 year old got severe diarrhea and vomiting bug which meant I had to carry her for 2weeks (she weights 16kg!!!). We ended up in casualty and I didn't sleep for three nights.  I then also got the sickness and vomited for few days. I honestly thought it was over and I was not even going to test. Especially after the fall (you should see the colour of my bum and back). Anyway to my surprise I got bfp. This just shows that nothing you do will change the outcome. 

I thought this might offer some reassurance to others who are worried about something they've done during tww. 

Good luck to all of you. 

Xxx


----------



## B1667

Wow congratulations SashaJ.... Hope you have a safe and healthy 9 months ahead! 

B xx


----------



## Goldielocks80

Congratulations Sashaj- fantastic news xxxx


----------



## SamsTown

Congratulations Snowywhite1 and Sashaj on your BFP's!!       

Sashaj, that info was really really reassuring regarding the 2WW as I certainly worried a lot about doing too much! Although we can't avoid illness or accidents! Poor you! Bet you're so happy to see two lines now after your ordeal!!  

I think we all try so hard to eat well and give up bad habits so that we don't feel guilty if we get a BFN!! yet so many women get BFP naturally yet don't take any precautions...

Good luck Rach9520, Alexmummy, Sas06, Louellea81 and hopefulbrunette with your OTD! (even if you do it early! , lol!)


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you girls. I am more shocked thank anything else. It was a rally bad fall. My back side side is literally black all over. I am lucky I haven't broken anything. 

Sams I am glad you found it reassuring. That was the reason why I posted it. I worry about everything and this just shows that it doesn't really matter what you do. If it's meant to implant it will and if it doesn't it's nothing you've done. 

Good luck to everyone testing. 

Xxx


----------



## SamsTown

Goldilocks80, good luck for your OTD, not long now till the 25th!! 

Good luck to everyone else waiting for OTDs!! 

Sashaj, I must admit I've just had my BFP too and am still hanging around as I can't believe it and to try and give others support, I keep expecting the second line to disappear on my POAS!

The only reason I still seem to be in limbo is that my clinic nor my GP do any blood tests etc to clarify HCG Beta levels so I'm still suspicious it's not real.. I'm just 15dp5dt so a long way to go yet before clarification in June, hence still POAS every other day.. I really hope everyone else gets their BFP! I'm amazed I did as our consultant put us off from doing IVF for a couple of years as he felt it wouldn't work with my IBD... So ladies never say never...


----------



## Goldielocks80

Thanks SamsTown- appreciate the support. Think I'll test on Saturday as that will be 10dp5pt so would have thought result would be accurate?! In swing from feeling positive about it all to really negative. Still getting fairly strong waves of lower Abdo/groin pain every so often then after minutes it's gone again.   What will be will be!!

Hope all you other PUPO ladies are coping ok?? Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies

I'm a serial 'lurker' on this thread! I'm in my 2WW (5dp5dt) and my OTD is on Monday (25th).

I'm only lurking as I'm really, really, really, really (you get the point!) trying hard not to symptom spot this time as in my last/first cycle I couldn't help myself and it just led to massive disappointment when my AF arrived before OTD (7dp5dt). I am trying to distract myself - some days better than others - so time passes quickly and I just hope we get to OTD at least this time.

Anyway, the reason I've decided to post is that I thought it may be useful to share the FF table which shows day-by-day what is supposed to be happening inside us. Here's the link: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

That way, you can see at what stage you're at day by day. I hope this is as useful to you as it is to me.

Also, what this chart shows is that by 14 days passed EC (9dp5dt / 11dp3dt) it is safe to test and that is why most clinics give this as an OTD. Luckily, my clinic (Lister) is one of them! Even if it wasn't, I would be testing at 9dp5dt!

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fully paid up member of the POAS Police   and don't believe in early testing (after a natural chemical pregnancy, I firmly believe it does more harm than good) but if it helps people to feel less stressed to test at EC + 14 days and their clinics have given an overly-cautious OTD then why not, I say! But please ladies, no earlier than that, my heart can't take it at the moment! 

Lots of love and positive wishes all round.

Westies xxx


----------



## Sashaj

SamsTown don't worry about bloods. You don't need them. I know it's a bit surreal and I remember having the same thoughts as you when I got my first bfp. I kept testing everyday and couldn't believe it. But positive test is all you need. Just enjoy being regnant. Congratulation. Xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi

I only posted twice but got BFP on Tuesday, 1st after 6 attempts...
Love & light to all
Tx


----------



## emma-pp

Hi - unfortunately we had a BFN....FET next step! xx


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Congratulations to SamsTown and Tracey42  

So sorry to hear it was a BFN emma-pp. Be strong and go for it again if you want to  

It's now 10dp 5dt so am equally scared and excited that this is due to the embbys attaching and not just because of the progesterone. My clinic  wants us to wait till Monday 25th to test but I'm tempted to do it Saturday


----------



## Collie78

Hi Everyone

I have been watching this thread since I became pupo on 16th May with one grade 3ab embryo. Am now 7dp5dt and having a bad day today - all my symptoms like sore boobs/heartburn etc seem to have gone and when I wiped this morning there was some very dark brown which is probably too late to have spotting   Just really feels like AF is coming. So scared this has all been for nothing.

Congratulations to all those who have got their BFP and am so sorry to those who have had bfn.

xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Collie - I'm a serial lurker on this thread but thought I'd say "hi!" as I'm on the same timing as you if you had a five day transfer on Saturday 16th but that makes us 6dp5dt today honey. When's your OTD? Mine is Monday so three more sleeps. I'm on constant knicker watch and am absolutely petrified of AF coming (that's what happened to me last/first cycle). When my AF arrived it was bright red blood and there was no mistaking it for anything else so the fact you've had brown spotting doesn't rule you out honey. They say brown blood is old blood so perhaps it's left over from implantation? Think positive. Big hugs x


----------



## Collie78

IloveWesties you are right!! I am a day ahead of myself!!!   My OTD is Wednesday! My clinic always do 16 days past EC as standard but am thinking I may test on Monday if AF doesn't come before then! The brown spotting seems to have stopped for now but its all so stressful isn't it!! Its so weird how all my symptoms seems to have stopped but maybe that's everything settling down! I promised myself I wouldn't obsess too much  about symptoms but impossible I think!!! Thank you so much for your words of reassurance and support   xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

You're welcome Collie  I know how you feel about trying not to obsess / symptom spot as it's difficult not to think about it when your body starts doing odd things to throw you. Monday is 9dp5dt for us and as that's 14 days past EC most clinics say that is OTD and I certainly wouldn't test any earlier than that. It works out to be a good day for us anyway as it's bank holiday and my DH is also off work. Just really really really hope with everything to get that point so we can share the OTD experience we were robbed of last/first cycle. Fingers crossed for BFPs for us and all those other ladies on this May thread. Westies xx


----------



## Collie78

Just praying we will all be celebrating our BFPs next week!!   xxx


----------



## Vics3827

Hi Everyone,

I've been a serial lurker on this thread for a while as I'm on my 2ww this month! Just felt like I wanted to post today as I'm currently 8dp5dt (FET cycle) and took a HPT this morning which was a BFN.  

My due test date is not until the 25th but obviously I am feeling very down about the whole thing. This will be my 2nd failed IVF attempt (after 2 1/2 years of trying) and I'm just starting to think I will NEVER see 2 lines and a BFP. I just can't visualise it! 

Has anyone tested negative at this stage and then gone on to be positive? Just looking for some hope really..


----------



## Snowy white1

Vics - what type of test did you do?

Try the FRER. They're the only ones that give me a nice strong positive even now and I'm 11dp5dt

I've heard of plenty of people not getting  BFPs until 11 or 12 dpt


----------



## Collie78

Hi Suzidooz

I know its all so hard! I honestly think this is the hardest bit so far!   I am still spotting brown and this is what always happens right before AF so I am really trying to be positive but not holding out much hope! I really hope it is our time!! XXX


----------



## alexsmummy

hng in there collie - in my first pregnancy (not an ivf pregnancy) i had a full period about 8 weeks in?!  i thought it was all over but went on to carry full term.  My second pregnancy (icsi) i had bleeding on and off till 12 weeks!?  i basically tested every day as i felt there was no chance but went full term with my beautiful DD.  hang in there.  you never really know.  I've just been given a talking to by one of the ladies from the may/june thread and it was really needed.  i was wallowing in self pity and its not even over yet, I've not even tested, and by all intents and purposes i am still pregnant UNTIL proven otherwise.  so whatever our symptoms we need to hang on to that until we know for certain that its not the case.  so I'm determined to spend the weekend believing i am pregnant, and enjoying what could be my last few days of that dream!  

suziedoos - i think you had EC on the same day as me? 11th may?  i then had a three day transfer on the thursday, 14th so your test date should be the same as mine right?  monday? it is hard just have to keep trying.  

congrtulastions tracey !!  well deserved! 

sorry you got a bfn emma  give yourself some time before your next round to recover. 

hopeful brunette - my otd is monday too.  I'm determined not to give in but its proving very hrd. 

the knicker watch thing is hilarious.  ws walking to the school to get my ds today and thourhg - oh god I've come on.  rushed home and there ws nothing there !


----------



## Collie78

Hi Alexmummy, you're so right about staying positive - this is such a hard process that sometimes its so hard though   The blood has turned to red so its not looking great but I need to just try and relax as there is really nothing I can do either way and need to see how it pans out! 

I hope we all get what we  want and deserve   xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

oh collie it must be so hard for you not to feel anxious.  i would be just the same right now.  hang in there and massive      from me


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Morning ladies! Decided to do my test today (12dp 5dt). Still can't believe it ... it was a BFP!! Early so I will repeat it Monday.  It's our 7th round so feel we deserve this.  All very early stages but fingers crossed  
Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations hopefulbrunette what fantastic news and on such a sunny bank holiday weekend day too (well it is where I am anyway!). Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. You certainly deserve it after seven rounds - wow! Think you deserve some sort of medal as well! x

Hope all you other 2WWers are doing OK. I'm feeling good about lots of positive results on this thread  Two more sleeps until OTD for me. Eeeek! x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Fab news, HopefulBrunette!
Go out and celebrate today! X x 
Stick, stick, stick, stick, stick!!.....


----------



## alexsmummy

Oh god just got up and went to loo and it looks like I've started bleeding It's just a tiny bit. Is that fatal, does it mean its all over for us? Feel so shocked, I now realise I had a huge amount of hope and I did believe it could have happened? Feeling so gutted.  


Ps hopeful brunette!! Amazing result so happy for you. You seriously deserve it!!!!


----------



## hopefulbrunette

Thank you ladies!  Big bug to everyone  

Lovely and sunny here today as well so are going to go for a walk along the seafront in a town nearby. 

Alexsmummy, fingers crossed it's just some spotting


----------



## Goldielocks80

Morning ladies!!

Just to say that I tested this morning and got a   Can't quite believe it! OTD is Monday (am 10dp5dt today) so will be testing again but even at this early stage I'm so overwhelmed to finally after 5yrs see 'pregnant' on a pee stick!! 

Sending you all lots of positive vibes and a huge   Xxxx

Congrats to you too hopeful brunette!! Xxx


----------



## Nahla

Hi ladies, 

I am not sure if I better post on here or on the june thread....but so far there are no members for june. 
I had my FET ET yesterday...2 embies transferred, so 1dp4dt OTD is 5 th of june, but I guess I can test on 2nd ( 15 days post EC). 
Is there anybody with OTD in june on here? I see many names on here I already know from the cycle buddy thread.....

anyway, congrats hopefulbrunette! 

xx


----------



## Collie78

Congratulations hopefulbrunette - you really deserve this xxx

Alexmummy and suzidooz looks like we are all in the same boat   I am still having a lot of dark brown blood on and off although only one wipe of red yesterday (sorry tmi). Really praying it works out for us   xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

collie and suziedoos we are all in the same boat.  

my red stopped after i gave myself an orange sticker at work! LOL and i also sat down for the rest of the day but in reality i know that if this is not happening then sitting down for half a day won't make any difference.  this evening its more brown and and a bit of a gooey clot.  sorry this really is tmi but I'm confused!  

my husband (and westies) have reminded me though that i have bled on all my pregnancies in the early days so i am hoping it is not over.  its hard to think straight when ones emotions are so all over the place. 

going to try my hardest tomorrow to take my mind off it  and NOT test.  going to wait for monday and see then.  i go from feeling relatively strong willed like this to wanting to leap up right now and test immediately (dangerously i have three tests in the house so its really taking all my energy to resist).  

does anyone know if implantation bleeding could be going on this late into the proceedings i think i am 9dp3dt (ec was 11th may) ? 

thanks in advance for your advice ladies x


----------



## alexsmummy

just read this and thought it was interesting. also restored some of my hope.

implantation bleeding can show up around the time we are going to test so it can be confusing. 
http://implantationspotting.net/what-is-implantation-bleeding-and-when-does-implantation-bleeding-occur/

certainly sounds a lot like my pink/red brown spotting I've been having today.    

/links


----------



## Goldielocks80

Have everything crossed for you Alexsmummy- hopefully it's actually as positive sign. Thinking of you- hang in there xxxx


----------



## Argybargy

Hey Ladies

Sorry I'm another lurker!..I had my fet on 16th and its been nice reading everyone's stories and feeling abit of comfort reading about people going through the same experiences and big congrats to all those who have got well deserved bfps and big hugs to those that have bfns :-(

What struck a chord and made me write something was my test date isn't till the 28th, but this morning I had some bleeding and it didn't seem like spotting to me and I just assumed it was all over for us albeit 7 days before I was due :-( I did a test although very early just to double check (bfn) hubby and I had our sad moment and then exhaled and got on with our day. However since this morning there has literally been no other bleeding which is unusual for me..so it's been really reassuring to read about the implantation bleeding..just a tiny glimmer of hope even if it is just momentary..thank you ladies...best of luck xx


----------



## Sas06

Evening ladies congrats to all the BFP 

I'm getting anxious now and I'm tempted to do a test 😬. 

Hope your all enjoying your weekend


----------



## alexsmummy

Had tiny bit more bleeding and I'm really going to have to try hardto not test tomorrow. 

I said to myself they I would test but not look at it! 😂 Like I wouldn't look. Still trying to hang on to Monday but its a nightmare.


----------



## alexsmummy

Couldn't help myself I've POAS and it was deaf a BFN. I think I just assumed it would work. So anyone know what the chances are this might turn to a bfp on test date (tomorrow) or over the next few days? Is there any hope remaining for me!?


----------



## Sas06

Sorry alexsmummy I'm not sure if it can but I've read a lot of others story's over the years and it does happen right up to the day before so don't give up yet. 

I did cave this morning and done a clear blue test and it has come up bfp clear but slightly faint but it's a bit of relief to get me through to otd on wed at my clinic


----------



## Rach9520

*alexmummy* im sorry about what your going through its not nice and such a worry sending massive hugs x x x x x

ATM- this morning I felt rather positive until I realised my (.)(.) no longer hurt, is this a good thing or bad thing ? or does it just mean my body has finally got used to the progesterone ?

im sooo tired today and I had a great night sleep, but an afternoon sleep is on the cards ZZZZzzzzZZZzzz

ive been talking to one of my friends who's pg, and im trying to decide if I POAS the same morning that I have to go for my blood test ? I just don't know if I could handle someone else telling me bad news... whats everyone elses thoughts ? POAS or just have the blood test?

hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday


----------



## alexsmummy

congratulations sas!!! what a result you must be delighted! 

rach - as you know i caved and got a bfn.  i was unable to hold out any longer!  my clinic does not confirm pregnancy with a blood test they just recommend poas at 14 days post ec.  i would test but then that's me do what feels right for you. 

so tomorrow is my official otd and im not really sure whether i should waste the money testing again.  ive had on and off bleeding and tested with a clear blue this morning and it was a bfn.  i did go and get a first response so could try that but it seems a bit hopeless would it make any difference?  are the first response ones any different/more sensitive?


----------



## Sas06

This gonna sound awful alexmummy I'm happy but think I'm more scared now after last time so until it's confirmed by bloods on wed then I have to call early pregnancy units don't have choice in that then the normal scan clinic do at 7wks so hoping once all that's done I can be excited


----------



## Rach9520

Well it's 5 days till test day but looks like the wicked witch is here !! Game over I suppose


----------



## emeldamicheals

Rach - sorry to hear that dear. Is it full AF and did you do a test to be sure. Really don't know what to say. Big hugs my dear.


----------



## alexsmummy

Rach!?  Are you bleeding heavily? I've heard of people bleeding and then going to have a pregnancy? So sorry this has happened to you.,

Sas that is totally understandable. I would be the same. Really hope Wednesdays blood test is more conclusive


----------



## Collie78

Hi All

Well my  OTD is 27th but as I am 9dp5dt I did a test and its a BFP! I am still bleeding a lot of dark brown blood though and feel exactly like I do when AF on way so am very scared to get excited.

Rach what kind of blood is it as I have had a lot of brown and some red and just got BFP. Try and stay   until test date.

xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

Congratulations collie.


----------



## Collie78

Blood is getting heavier and more red so not sure it's going to stick


----------



## alexsmummy

Hi collie hang in there I know a lady who claims to have had a full period! Then went on to have a baby. I would keep testing just for your peace of mind.


----------



## Sas06

Hi rach I hope it's not all over 
Collie like alexmummy has said some people have full period hang on in there big hugs to you both


----------



## Collie78

It's just all so stressful isn't it  

Feel like it would be so cruel to get a bfp this morning and then lose it today but as you said just need to wait and see! DH telling me to stop obsessing but easier said than done!!! Xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone than you for you support x x

Well it's just spotting now on and off tmi pinky cm .... And today I fell asleep again for 2 hours 2nd day on a trot I've done this now.... I'm struggling to keep my eyes open as I type this ....

I'm off to marwell zoo tomorrow with a friend, we will take it nice an easy looking at everything have some lunch etc etc. then Wednesday meeting another friend for a coffee (I will prob have a hot chocolate) and then Thursday ... Nothing ... Then Friday up early to have my blood test done !!


----------



## Rach9520

Collie - keep positive and rest up !! When I fell pg last year I had a massive bleed for a week and got told to expect the worst then... All was ok..sore a heart beat.... But I sadly mc at 10 weeks


----------



## Collie78

Thank you Rach - its definitely turned dark red and heavy but I guess we just never know! I did do a test this afternoon and was negative but will do another one tomorrow morning and then OTD on Wednesday so will see.

Am wishing you all the best too and am sorry to hear of your mc last year -hope you have a relaxing few days xxx


----------



## Collie78

This morning's test is now bfn so looks like I have had a chemical - so upset after the BFP yesterday and that bit of hope


----------



## Sas06

Welcome summerbell everyone here is very friendly 

Collie sorry for your news Hun. X


----------



## Collie78

Thank you Sas xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

Collie!!? So so sorry!? I'm having a similar nightmare with very faint lines. Thought they were evap lines but I've had 4-5 in a row? So I'm in limbo and don't know what's going on. Going to go to my clinic first thing for a blood test. Still got no bleeding so its all a bit of s mystery. 


Chances of it being pos are very very slim now. Just want closure on all of this.


----------



## alexsmummy

Suzidoz wow that is a mind mess. Sorry your having this problematic time. If i were you i wouls test later today, then tomorrow again first thing, and if still two lines then ring clinic for a blood test just to put your mind at rest. My clinic told me to ring immediately if I got a bfp. 

Arm this morning I tested again and there was absolutely nothing. Can't believe I raised my hopes?! Spectacular idiot!? Can't believe I allowed myself some hope. Going for a blood test today but am accepting that its going to be a complete negative for any hcg in my blood. 

Gutted all over again


----------



## Collie78

I'm sorry alexmummy - I know how you are feeling with having hopes raised and then dashed again - today was my OTD and negative as expected   Cant believe its all been for nothing but need to try and move on and be positive now. We only get 1 go on the NHS under Harrow I think so we will need to pay for next round but we have already decided to do that and give it another go - are we mad!!

Suzidooz, poor you! I am sure you just want to know either way - I would test again and then get a blood test maybe so you know. I am wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Sas06

Sorry for your results alexmummy and collie 

Suzidooz that sounds like a a head mash what have your clinic said? 

Well today was OTD so went for bloods just had the call to say my hcg 186 and it's positive and I mentioned as I had a little bit of spotting last night and they think it's the pessaries irritating the neck of the womb and not to worry unless it gets very heavy but I'm still worrying so now the count down until 18th June for scan. X


----------



## Collie78

There is still hope suzidooz and I really hope it works out for you!! Sending you lots of   xxx

Did they advise what the bleeding might be!?


----------



## Rach9520

Update for me... af arrived yesturday emailed the clijic to say it's all over.. They still want me to carry on with the gel/cream and still go for my blood test..

Now what's yo poin of this ? I know for a fact this hadn't worked af is here with full power ...

Alexmummy I knows this is late but hope your blood test went ok x 

Collie.. stay positive .. sending massive hugs and baby dust


----------



## alexsmummy

thnks for thinking of me Rach. it is possible to bleed quite heavily and still be pregnant.  have you had any cramping with it? you don't want to thow away a chance at pregnancy - take the blood test and be sure.  good luck xx 

suzidoos - congrts.  i am quietly confident for you    but yes i would also keep on testing.  it must be so nervewrcking.  it is even if it is a simple route of testing positively. there are so many pitfalls and no guarantees so i can totally sympathise. 

blood results were conclusive - not even the slightest bit pregnant.  they suspect i ws but lost it over the weekend.  so sad but will find a way to go on.  just to confirm it for me in real my AF turned up today whilst i was at the play park with the kids.  serious serious cramps, like the beginnings of labour just awful, now just exhausted.  just need to go to bed and sleep till its all over. 

we will probably try again but won't be able to do that for another 7 months cause of finances.  this gives me time to get my body in peak condition, all good food, go gym crazy and lose a ton of weight (4 stone would be about good!) 

im not even capable of feeling sad anymore, i think that will come later i am just exhausted. 
love to all and thank you for all your support it has meant so much to me.


----------



## simba32

Sorry to hear your bloods came back BFN Alexmummy - i was secretly hoping for you! good good luck next time! x

So - im all over the place this week. I tested at 9dp 5dt and got a BFN. all the literature says by day 9 there should be enough HCG in the body. i tested with CB and FR.. zero. seriously depressed thinking its game over. Ive had no pains, so bleeding, no nothing. boobs a little bigger, skin a little worse, but nothing super drastic/noticeable.

AF hasn't yet arrived - i keep feeling like it is on its nasty way. have had bad headache all day today (11dpt) and been very teary yesterday/today which is really unlike me. although my bad mood is similar to AF moods...and am driving myself its with knicker watch. 

am i fooling myself that i still have hope? my official test day isn't until Sunday (15dpt) so i have 4 days to go! waaa....might have to test again tomorrow which would be 12dpt but I'm scared too... 

Simba x


----------



## alexsmummy

Thanks sim a its good to get closure. Looking at my wee sticks they think I was pregnant but lost it over weekend which is gutting.

So my advice is to keep testing!!? It's annoying I know but you can't quite give up yet. Your test date is much further along than mine was? If you've no signs yet then just keep going up to test date. Also really don't want to give you false hope. I know what that can feel like.
Stay in touch in routing for you xxxxx


----------



## Collie78

I'm so sorry alexmummy - sounds like we were in exactly the same boat  

My first instinct is to just start again as soon as possible but I think we will need to pay for this round as only get 1 on nhs in NW London. Not sure I can face the disappointment again though - As you say a break is probably just what our bodies and emotions need before we start the journey again! 

I wish you all the best and may see you on a future board!

xxx


----------

